# Le pétomane répondra



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> MackZeKnife:</font><hr />*pour travailler force, équilibre et souplesse*

[/QUOTE]

sport ?


----------



## Nexka (4 Septembre 2003)

Fitness


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

sport ?
fitness ? 

non, non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nous verrons demain, Mesdames.
Good night


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Bonne nuit, Monsieur


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

En fait ce n'est peut-pas une bonne idée d'avoir réouvert ce sujet, limite provoc. Enfin, on verra bien ce qu'il va se passer


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

il y a beaucoup de fermetures en ce moment ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ceci dit, on n'occupe qu'un coin du bar, alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en selle donc pour la suite de vos réponses


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> en selle donc pour la suite de vos réponses



Bien chef  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jutsu ?

Aïkido ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bien chef
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas terrible tout ca, ca n'avait pourtant pas trop mal commencé..


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Culture physique ?


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

relaxation


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

E.P.O


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

rien de tout ça...
autre indice : *ongulé* 

là maintenant c'est du gateau.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

mamiphère ongulé ?

Sanglier...

Escalade


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

j'apprécie ta spontanéité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2003)

orignal


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> rien de tout ça...
> autre indice : *ongulé*
> 
> là maintenant c'est du gateau.



Equitation ?


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> j'apprécie ta spontanéité
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je n'apprécie rien.


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'apprécie rien.



c'est terrible ce qui t'arrive


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> orignal



hum, hum, ongulé n'est qu'un indice...


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Equitation ?



pourquoi pas ?
non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais y a de l'idée


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Cheval-d'arçons ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Cheval-d'arçons ?


ENFIN


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Donc, continuons.

*DISCOURS, ÉCRIT CONFUS, EMBROUILLÉ.*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Donc, continuons.
> 
> *DISCOURS, ÉCRIT CONFUS, EMBROUILLÉ.*



- Doc


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Manque une virgule...

Du coup c'est un brouillon...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)




----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

un thread du bar ?


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

brouillon


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

déjà dit par moi.


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Mal dormi ?

Le frigo est vide


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Il ne manque pas de virgule, et ce n'est pas brouillon, désolée


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

tiens il est toujours  *là* l'affreux Marylin Manson du Bar ?


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

esquisse


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

logorhée ?


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tiens il est toujours l'affreux Marylin Manson du Bar ?



Ne pas se fier au apparences.
Marylin Manson est un garçon très gentil.


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas se fier au apparences.
> Marylin Manson est un garçon très gentil.



je n'ai pas écrit le contraire. 
DJANGO est un être doux, rêveur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais quelque peu dérangé et outrancier


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Bon ! Je peux en placer une ?  

Ce n'est ni esquisse, ni logorrhée. Dommage


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Tu as de la chance car en plus il t'aime beaucoup.


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Tu as de la chance car en plus il t'aime beaucoup.



c'est bien mon poussin, continues comme ça


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Je continue, je continue...

Si tu sens rien c'est pas la peine que j'm'use le [bip] (voir depardieu dans les valseuses)


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

schéma
canevas


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> schéma
> canevas



Non, mais c'est ce qui se passe actuellement dans ce sujet, on a de plus en plus de mal à suivre


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais c'est ce qui se passe actuellement dans ce sujet, on a de plus en plus de mal à suivre



c'est le bordel alors ?


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

C'est parce que vous n'avez la tête froide, c'est pourtant facile à suivre.

Concentrez vous d'avantage.


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

désordre


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que vous n'avez la tête froide, c'est pourtant facile à suivre.
> 
> Concentrez vous d'avantage.



C'est pas "davantage"


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas "davantage"



pb de concentration  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cacophonie ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est le bordel alors ?



Oui, mais c'est pas la réponse


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

ébauche


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> désordre



Non


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Ni cacophonie, ni ébauche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce n'est peut-pas une bonne idée d'avoir réouvert ce sujet, limite provoc. Enfin, on verra bien ce qu'il va se passer



Ah oui j'ai oublié d'ajouter quelque chose dans le sujet de Krsytof : si ce sujet n'avait pas été réouvert etsi tu m'en avais parlé par mp celà aurait été plus facile pour "négocier" la fermeture deton pétomane que j'estimais pour ma part temporaire. Mais si tu le prends comme çà...adresse toi à Maousse si tu as une envie de réouverture (je sais tu vas me répondre que non bla bla bla..)

Peu m'importe.


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

Au fait, barbarella, tu viens à l'apple expo? Comme tu es juste à côté, ce serait dommage....


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, barbarella, tu viens à l'apple expo? Comme tu es juste à côté, ce serait dommage....



J'ai déjà répondu que non, à bonpat. Pourtant il me proposait gentiment de m'emmener en voiture, lui.


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui j'ai oublié d'ajouter quelque chose dans le sujet de Krsytof : si ce sujet n'avait pas été réouvert etsi tu m'en avais parlé par mp celà aurait été plus facile pour "négocier" la fermeture deton pétomane que j'estimais pour ma part temporaire. Mais si tu le prends comme çà...adresse toi à Maousse si tu as une envie de réouverture (je sais tu vas me répondre que non bla bla bla..)
> 
> Peu m'importe.



y a un quelque chose de tendu en ce moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_c'est pas chez moi en tout cas _


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

On s'en doute...


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> On s'en doute...



j'attendais (espérer serait trop fort...) une réaction de ta part  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ceci dit Barb', va falloir donner un  *indice*


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> j'attendais (espérer serait trop fort...) une réaction de ta part
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va falloir, va falloir, faut-il déjà que je mis retrouve dans toute cette pagaille


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

tu es confuse et embrouillée ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tu es confuse et embrouillée ?



Plutôt embrouillée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_le mot à découvrir est un nom masculin_


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà répondu que non, à bonpat. Pourtant il me proposait gentiment de m'emmener en voiture, lui.



Oui, mais lui est un pervers: depuis quelques jours il propose à toutes les femmes des forums une p'tite ballade en voiture. Moi c'est juste par curiosité, ce qui n'est pas -de loin s'en faut- mon plus vilain défaut.


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais lui est un pervers: depuis quelques jours il propose à toutes les femmes des forums une p'tite ballade en voiture. Moi c'est juste par curiosité, ce qui n'est pas -de loin s'en faut- mon plus vilain défaut.



Désolée, je ne suis pas un animal de foire.


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tu es confuse et embrouillée ?





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt embrouillée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Reprenons*


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

imbroglio alors ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> imbroglio alors ?



Ca brûle


----------



## Nexka (5 Septembre 2003)

Capharnaum ?
(Je crois pas que ça s'écrive comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca brûle



Non, ça c'était hier soir.


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Capharnaum ?
> (Je crois pas que ça s'écrive comme ça
> 
> 
> ...



Non, Nexka, malheureusement


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

essai


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> essai



Essai non transformé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je rappelle la définition :

*DISCOURS, ÉCRIT CONFUS, EMBROUILLÉ*

Bonne chance à tous


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

- galimatias


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - galimatias



J'apprécierais que vous ne m'embrouilliez pas trop avec tous ces mots.

Ce n'est pas galimatias


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

Confus


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Confus



Bon !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il est écrit presque intégralement, au moins 4 fois depuis le début, CE MOT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On chausse ses lunettes et on lit


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

Je ne trouve pas, tant pis.

Sur ce, je vous tire ma révérence.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

- embrouillamini


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - embrouillamini



Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite mes sels, c'est ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo, à toi


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *DISCOURS, ÉCRIT CONFUS, EMBROUILLÉ*



- post ?
- thread ?
- flood ?

non, je ne vois pas.
Dommage parce que cette fois je n'ai pas raté la page!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

c'est pas trop tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bravo le Vieux


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

Arff!
Trop tard, comme d'hab.

Mais le temps de retard s'étiole.
Je ne désespère pas !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite mes sels, c'est ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voulais te faire la surprise


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> voulais te faire la surprise



C'est malin, j'ai failli tomber dans les pommes


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, j'ai failli tomber dans les pommes



j'en suis désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et d'avoir fait faux bond, hier soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour te remonter le moral, une 'tite chose facile: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*petit appartement*


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

studio


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

F1 ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> studio








 non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> F1 ?








 non


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

Studette


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

Meublé


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

Garçonnière


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Garçonnière ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

studette
meublé 
garçonnière
Garconnière?






 non


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Pigeonnier ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pigeonnier ?



follement romantique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais






 non


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

chambre en cité U ?
chambre de bonne ?
placard ?
réduit ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Piaule ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

carré (dans un bateau..)


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

kestufais le Vieux ? tu t'es perdu dans ton petit appartement..


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Loge ?


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

Chambre de bonne


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

chambre en cité U ?
chambre de bonne ?
placard ?
réduit ?
Piaule
carré







 non  


_pardonnez, j'ai fait un lot_


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

'putain d'appart trop p'tit?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> kestufais le Vieux ? tu t'es perdu dans ton petit appartement..









 tiens, je l'oubliais, celui-là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est à cause d'excités comme vous que je n'y suis pas encore


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

couloir?
Chiotte?
Tente?
Local?
Cave?
Garage?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> couloir?
> Chiotte?
> Tente?
> Local?
> ...








 non, rien de tout ça


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

Ben reste plus que le caveau, alors ?!?!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ben reste plus que le caveau, alors ?!?!













 non


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> non



Ahhh, je sais.
Ca s'appelle une arnaque.

C'est petit et en plus c'est cher.
C'est ça, c'est une arnaque !!


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Et ma loge ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

et la loge de Barb' ?

sinon........................ *un indice*


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et ma loge ?



Personne n'est venu dans ta loge ?!?

Ma pauvre.
Pourtant t'étais bien, j'ai trouvé!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et ma loge ?



confus, gêné, je suis impardonnable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ma seule excuse, la crainte d'annoncer cette réponse:






 non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et la loge de Barb' ?
> 
> sinon........................ *un indice*



quand je serai dans mon  *appartement*


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> quand je serai dans mon  *appartement*



pourquoi tu crèches dans ta voiture ?
dans une caravane ? dans une péniche (c'est pas ca, généralment c'est grand)?


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

loft


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

Palier
Perron
Balcon
Terrasse


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Chambre ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Chez soi ?

Parce que mieux vaut un petit chez soi, qu'un grand chez les autres.

C'est ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu crèches dans ta voiture ?
> dans une caravane ? dans une péniche (c'est pas ca, généralment c'est grand)?









 non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> 'putain d'appart trop p'tit?



un poête...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Palier
> Perron
> Balcon
> Terrasse








 non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Chez soi ?
> 
> Parce que mieux vaut un petit chez soi, qu'un grand chez les autres.
> 
> C'est ça ?



quel bon sens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... mais






 non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Chambre ?








 non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

ouf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai fait le tour... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un p'tit creux maintenent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




miam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de la cancoillote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




digestion... vers 21h, un indice


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> non



Il me semble que tous les synonymes usuels y soient passés.
Devrions nous chercher du coté des patois et autres argots?


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Harem ?

Gynécée ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que tous les synonymes usuels y soient passés.
> Devrions nous chercher du coté des patois et autres argots?


je ne crois pas


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Harem ?
> 
> Gynécée ?













 non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

la panse bien garnie, revenons à nos affaires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*chacune des deux pièces composant la tige* porte ce nom


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

je suis nul en mécanique


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> o
> miam
> 
> 
> ...



tout s'explique maitenant : le Vieux se shoote à la colle


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

Heu...pas de réponse pour ma proposition ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je suis nul en mécanique


rien à voir, ni de près, ni de loin


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> loft








 non  

sorry, j'avais pas vu


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> rien à voir, ni de près, ni de loin



chouette alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pipeau à coulisse ?

_comment ca, je suis encore hors sujet _


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Cabine ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Vestibule ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec l'anatomie ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Logement ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Message personnel à l'attention de Madame barbarella:

logement
vestibule
cabine







 non

je ne voudrais pas me montrer indiscret, mais comment vous est venue l'idée farfelue relative à l'anatomie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







savez- vous qu'en cette heure, encore matinale pour certains, vous m'inquiétez


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Message personnel à l'attention de Madame barbarella:
> 
> je ne voudrais pas me montrer indiscret, mais comment vous est venue l'idée farfelue relative à l'anatomie



Comme ça, sans aucun effort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon, vraiment aucune idée


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, vraiment aucune idée



*aïe*





les coups de pieds sous la table  *plus doucement, siouplait*





j'ai compris: un indice... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*c'est un terme utilisé par nos amis belges* 

comme ça, tu te calmes


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *aïe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frites ?


----------



## Nexka (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Frites ?














 Moules?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Frites ?








 déjà faim  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un indice _complète_ une définition...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 non


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moules?



Mayonnaise ?

Sans rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai cherché avec Sherlock, comment on dit petit appartement en belge, ça n'a rien donné


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mayonnaise ?
> 
> Sans rire
> 
> ...



ah bon, il t'arrive d'être sérieuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











il n'y a pas que Sherlock, tes copains, les 9 frères Robert, Littré (the best) et Larousse


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moules?



c'est pas bientot fini, les filles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 non


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

Une fois


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Petit récapitulatif :

*
petit appartement 

chacune des deux pièces composant la tige 

c'est un terme utilisé par nos amis belges *

C'est plus clair comme ça, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Une fois








 non



_tu règleras tes comptes avec eux..._


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Petit récapitulatif :
> 
> *
> petit appartement
> ...




effectivement, je n'aurais pas mieux fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et pour te remercier de ce brillant travail, l'indice du déjeuner:

*partie d'une selle* 


bon appétit


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Housse ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Housse ?








 non

... et d'ailleurs pas spécifique à une selle


----------



## Nexka (5 Septembre 2003)

etrier?


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Troussequin ?


----------



## Nexka (5 Septembre 2003)

pommeau?


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> pommeau?



On va être calée en selles, reste les vélos, moto, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> etrier?









 faisant partie d'une selle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Troussequin ?








 non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> pommeau?








 je vois que tu t'es remise dans le bon sens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 non


----------



## Nexka (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> faisant partie d'une selle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah si sur une selle de cheval... Bon c pas une selle de ce type alors.. Cherchons ailleurs!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah si sur une selle de cheval... Bon c pas une selle de ce type alors.. Cherchons ailleurs!



ne le répètes pas aux autres: _c'est bien d'une selle de cheval dans ce cas_





ne dis rien, ils en feraient toute une histoire


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Gigot ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Arçon ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Gigot ?








 non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Arçon ?








 non


----------



## Nexka (5 Septembre 2003)

Ca a rapport à la selle en cuir?? Ou a la selle qu'on mange?? Je vais appeller mon pére il est boucher, il me dira


----------



## Nexka (5 Septembre 2003)

Jaret
Entrecote
moëlle
???


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Encore un petit récapitulatif :

*
petit appartement 

chacune des deux pièces composant la tige 

c'est un terme utilisé par nos amis belges 

Partie d'une selle*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca a rapport à la selle en cuir?? Ou a la selle qu'on mange?? Je vais appeller mon pére il est boucher, il me dira



le pôvre papounet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça va lui causer un de ces chocs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










vite des selles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon des sels


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Jaret
> Entrecote
> moëlle
> ???








quel appétit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bien la fille de son père  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Encore un petit récapitulatif :
> 
> *
> petit appartement
> ...


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)

Cabinet


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

Quartier ?


----------



## Nexka (6 Septembre 2003)

sangle
arcade
quartier
sanglon


----------



## Nexka (6 Septembre 2003)

etriviére


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

zele a dit:
			
		

> Cabinet








 non


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Quartier ?















 bingo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bravo barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la persévérance paie


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> sangle
> arcade
> quartier
> sanglon
> étrivière



désolé, mais le train est déjà parti


----------



## Nexka (6 Septembre 2003)

ARFFFF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









On a posté a la méme minute... Ya pas un moyen de regarder les secondes???


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)

Bravo barbarella


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

Pour fêter cela je propose que nous partagions ces magnifiques gâteaux 






Et ensuite une nouvelle définition


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

miam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




m'ci madame


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> miam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et on a le droit de tout manger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*Salle de jeux électroniques payants*

A vous


----------



## Nexka (6 Septembre 2003)

la cité des nuages


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)

flipper


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)

zele a dit:
			
		

> flipper



Qui z'est qui dis mieux ?


----------



## dude (6 Septembre 2003)

arcade (salle d')


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

SegaDream


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> arcade (salle d')








Ils en ont attiré du monde c'est gateau ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo dude, c'est bien arcade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## dude (6 Septembre 2003)

Youpi!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon euh 

*fonction de la mémoire par laquelle le passé revient à la conscience* 

Bonne chance


----------



## dude (6 Septembre 2003)

Personne n'a une idée?


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a une idée?



Oh ! doucement, on n'est pas scotché derrière l'écran, et en plus je ne m'en souviens pas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

pour l'instant, non


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant, non



Z'avez pas beaucoup le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  monsieur


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)

zele à une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lévocation


----------



## dude (6 Septembre 2003)

zele a dit:
			
		

> zele à une
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zele a les idées bien en places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou peut etre les yeux bien en face du Morfaux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

zele a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez pas beaucoup le
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 je ne crois pas que nous ayons été présentés monsieur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mademoiselle


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

Elle s'est envolé zele ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Septembre 2003)

y a qq1 ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> y a qq1 ?



Ben oui, il y a moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il va falloir prendre une décision, j'ai l'impression que zele s'est envolée pour un moment


----------



## dude (6 Septembre 2003)

Il doit etre en train de butiner...


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Septembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Il doit etre en train de butiner...



 ou elle papillonne


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)

Le créateur de ce thread doit prendre une décision.


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le créateur de ce thread doit prendre une décision.



Alors nous attendons


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)

Ça risque de durer longtemps.


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça risque de durer longtemps.



Ca dépendra de toi, le créateur (non, je n'ai pas dis Dieu)


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ou elle papillonne



Gagné !  zele te passe la main... A toi MackZeKnife ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_zele n'a pas le temps de jouer... _





Magnifique journée à vous tous !


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

zele a dit:
			
		

> Gagné !  zele te passe la main... A toi MackZeKnife !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour zele, on a failli attendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, MackZeKnife, tu vois ce qu'il te reste à faire


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Septembre 2003)

ah bon, mais j'ai de la peinture à finir...
je cherche qd meme, momento


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Septembre 2003)

on y va :

*relation vraie ou fausse suivant la valeur des arguments*


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> on y va :
> 
> *relation vraie ou fausse suivant la valeur des arguments*


prédicat


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> prédicat








Le posteur le plus rapide de MacG


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Le posteur le plus rapide de MacG


Mon ombre arrive bientôt, elle a été légèrement distancée


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mon ombre arrive bientôt, elle a été légèrement distancée



Elle arrive avec la nouvelle définition ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ne hâtons rien, laissons le jury délibérer


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mais ne hâtons rien, laissons le jury délibérer


En espérant que ce ne soit pas un ent


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> laissons le jury délibérer



c'est fait : félicitations du jury  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vite fait, bien fait Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 je vais pouvoir aller peindre (si les gouttes s'arrêtent ...)


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> félicitations du jury


J'aimerais bien avoir ça au Bac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'vais chercher un définition, ça va pas traîner


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2003)

*Syndrome rencontré surtout chez certains schizphrènes, caractérisé par l'inertie musculaire et parfois l'indifférence au monde extérieur.*

Ca parait compliqué comme ça mais je pense que vous allez trouver assez vite


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

- atonie


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - atonie


Non, mais c'est vraiment tout proche, plus qu'un petit effort


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *Syndrome [...] caractérisé par l'inertie musculaire et parfois l'indifférence au monde extérieur.*



Flood ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

syndrome de l'inertie et de l'indifférence ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Flood ?







Mais  non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut quand-même cliquer pour flooder.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> syndrome de l'inertie et de l'indifférence ?


Euh;
C'est une question ou une réponse ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tout cas si c'est un réponse c'est pas ça


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Faut quand-même cliquer pour flooder.



Ça et les fonctions digestives, c'est bien un minimum...


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça et les fonctions digestives, c'est bien un minimum...


Finalement c'est quand même très complet un floodeur


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

apathie ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Finalement c'est quand même très complet un floodeur



Bah ! Comme une amibe, l'index en plus...


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Adynamie ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> apathie ?


Non


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Adynamie ?


Non plus, je me demande si je ne vais pas accorder la victoire à vieux Râleur.
Il était si proche et vous vous éloignez.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! Comme une amibe, l'index en plus...


Ben ça ressemble plus beaucoup à une amibe alors


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Léthargie ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

aphasie ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2003)

Toujours pas, vous vous égarez mes amis.
Sachez qu'avec le mot de Vieux Râleur, vous avez les 6 dernières lettres.

Si vous avez pas trouvé à 17 H je le déclare gagnant.


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Myatonie ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

- catatonie


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Myatonie ?


Toujours pas.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - catatonie


Bravo, la victoire te revient justement.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

muchas gracias 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_`je m'y colle_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

*responsabilité particulière* 



repasserai en soirée


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Mission ?

Ministère ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Au fait, félicitations, Vieux Raleur


----------



## DJANGO (7 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! Comme une amibe, l'index en plus...



La grande force des amibes, c'est que ça fait chier (personne pourra me dire le contraire...) et qu'en plus ça dure !!


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *responsabilité particulière*
> 
> 
> 
> repasserai en soirée




Petit rappel :

Soirée : période qui commence lorsque le soleil baisse et qui finit lorsquon se couche. 

Il y a encore le temps


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ministère ?








 bravo, barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_désolé d'être passé aussi tard_


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bravo, barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_J'ai bien fait de ne pas attendre_





Dans la matinée une nouvelle définition


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Alors voilà :

*Manière d'agir, comportement à l'égard de quelqu'un.*

On prend son temps c'est dimanche


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

je sens que ca va être long...


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je sens que ca va être long...



Ca dépend du temps que vous mettrez pour trouver


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

c"est comme le refroidissement du canon, ca dépend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



va falloir des indices  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_quoi déjà ?! _


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c"est comme le refroidissement du canon, ca dépend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui, déjà ? Il faut chercher un peu


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

indifférence ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> indifférence ?



Malheureusement ce n'est pas la réponse que j'attends


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

condescendance ?

déférence ?

flagornerie ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> condescendance ?
> 
> déférence ?
> 
> flagornerie ?



A réponses de choc, non de choc


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà :
> 
> *Manière d'agir, comportement à l'égard de quelqu'un.*
> 
> On prend son temps c'est dimanche



- amoureusement


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - amoureusement



ah enfin le Vieux, bienvenue parmi nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je commençais à patiner...

_"amoureusement" : tu crois que "on prend son temps" est un indice de Barb' ? _


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ah enfin le Vieux, bienvenue parmi nous
> 
> 
> 
> ...








vaut mieux dans ce cas là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus c'est long...


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> vaut mieux dans ce cas là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comment ca ? pas de pause dominicale ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_je sens que Barb' va pas être contente que je pollues son sujet..._


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _je sens que Barb' va pas être contente que je *pollues* son sujet..._



tu aggraves ton cas


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

on va essayer de la calmer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- chaleureusement
- tendrement


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu aggraves ton cas



pollution diurne


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pollution diurne



tu vas nous la mettre de mauvaise humeur


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

bon j'arrête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si c'est un adverbe et que tu as raison sur le sujet, le Vieux, je propose :

*  sensuellement  * 

et si c'est faux que je me taises à jamais


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - amoureusement



Eh non, Vieux Raleur


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ah enfin le Vieux, bienvenue parmi nous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, ce n'est pas un indice


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on va essayer de la calmer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inutile ! maintenant je suis énervée


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais quel est-il dans ce cas


----------



## krystof (7 Septembre 2003)

Attitude.


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bon j'arrête
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faux


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> d'accord
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut le chercher, revoyez votre manière de traiter l'information


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> d'accord
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu veux parler de l'énervement de Barb' ? ou de l'indice ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Attitude.



Non, ce n'est pas ça


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tu veux parler de l'énervement de Barb' ? ou de l'indice ?



chhuuuuuutttttttttttttttttt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*de l'indice* bien évidemment


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Faux



biiiiiipppp ................................


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Il s'agit d'un nom masculin, et j'ai déjà donné deux indices


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

un traitement ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

- mépris


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un traitement ?



Oui, et vous en avez eu un de faveur avec ces deux indices.

Bravo MZK (ça te gène pas ? ), bravo et à toi


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - mépris




_Pfffffffffffffffffffffff.........._






Trop tard


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

merci et voilà :

*réunion d'amis* 

prenez votre temps c'est dimanche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ai encore du bricolage. je viendrais vous voir de tps en tps   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MZK


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo MZK (ça te gène pas ? ), bravo et à toi



bravo MKZ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est plus pratique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> merci et voilà :
> 
> *réunion d'amis*
> 
> ...



Meeting ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Meeting ?


 non


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

- conférence
- java
- dégagement


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

non aux 3


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Apéro ?

Bamboula ?

Société ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Apéro ?
> 
> Bamboula ?
> 
> Société ?



chaud(e)  sur 1 des 3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oui mais lequel ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A toi de voir


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> chaud(e)  sur 1 des 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Société


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Société



certes mais ce n'est pas la réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_essaye encore_


----------



## DJANGO (7 Septembre 2003)

Part--ze ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Part--ze ?



----ou--, et non


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

et d'ailleurs faut-il être amis ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> certes mais ce n'est pas la réponse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, Apéro, alors


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Apéro, alors



non, non, tu t'égares : des 3, tu avais raisons de proposer "société", c'est effectivement le plus proche mais pas la réponse


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non, non, tu t'égares : des 3, tu avais raisons de proposer "société", c'est effectivement le plus proche mais pas la réponse



Amicale ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

- confrerie


----------



## krystof (7 Septembre 2003)

cercle


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

amicale (boulistique) ?
confrérie (de l'anneau) ?
cercle (des poetes disparus) ?

rien de touc ca mais vous êtes dans l'esprit de la def


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Club ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Club ?



non sauf s'il vient de Grèce (2ème indice)


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Comité ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Comité ?



ben non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est politiquement correct


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Plénum ?

Symposium ?

_commence à avoir faim moi_


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Plénum ?
> 
> Symposium ?
> 
> _commence à avoir faim moi_



c'est un peu tôt pour le goûter, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si ca peut t'aider à trouver


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu tôt pour le goûter, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et un peu tard pour déjeuner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Table ronde ? 

Comices ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et un peu tard pour déjeuner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rien à se mettre sous la dent au bar McG ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non donc je récapitule pour toi (les autres se sont tirés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*réunion d'amis, société, grecque, politique* 

je ne peux rien de plus pour toi pour le moment


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Forum ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

pas assez secret


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Secte ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Secte ?



Barb' la digestion semble difficile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un petit effort


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

- assemblée


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - assemblée



de retour (la sieste fut bonne ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) avec une mauvaise réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas de doute c'est un nom féminin.

à 45, je vous donne l'initiale


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> de retour (la sieste fut bonne ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



honnête, hélas


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

oups j'ai 10 minutes de retard. J'étais déconcentré par des histoires de réservoir où les trop-pleins de gâteaux au chocolat vont... bon je m'égare, l'initiale est donc un ;














 *H*


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

*H* UIS CLOS ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

- harem 

_s'cuses: trop tentant_


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - harem
> 
> _s'cuses: trop tentant_



ca c'est une réunion d'ami(e)s, close mais pas secrète (au fait Barb ce n'est pas huis clos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), politique je ne vois pas (à moins que tout ne le soit...). Y en avait-il en Grèce ? Plutôt plus à l'est chez leurs amis les turcs, non ? ... en bref ce n'est pas cela


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Je donne ma langue au chat


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je donne ma langue au chat








elle est encore pleine de chocolat


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

horde


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

hanse


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

cercle


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

J'ai l'impression que MZK regarde la peinture sécher


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

Oban a dit:
			
		

> cercle



hé hé non mais ca commence par ces 2 lettres


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

- cénacle


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> hé hé non mais ca commence par ces 2 lettres





			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> oups j'ai 10 minutes de retard. J'étais déconcentré par des histoires de réservoir où les trop-pleins de gâteaux au chocolat vont... bon je m'égare, l'initiale est donc un ;
> 
> 
> 
> *H*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>



oups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en effet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça m'avait échappé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




attendons sereinement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_tu lui aurais pas fait goûter ton gâteau, des fois_


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> _tu lui aurais pas fait goûter ton gâteau, des fois_



Non, mais les effluves de térébenthine tu sais...


----------



## Nexka (8 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> hé hé non mais ca commence par ces 2 lettres



Ah bon? mais le reste c bon alors???
Harcle
Hercle
Hircle
Horcle
Hurcle
Hyrcle
????


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

j'ai survécu au gâteau de Barb', au 500 ° du décapant thermique, aux effluves du mastic à bois... me voila

nous disions donc (pour ceux qui ne suivaient pas)  *hé* 
+ la 20e lettre de l'alphabet + ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> hé hé non mais ca commence par ces 2 lettres



je vois bien que je n'ai été très clair, le "hé hé" reprenait la signature d'Oban et il s'agissait des 2 premières lettres de la signature...


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Hétairie/hétérie ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Hétairie/hétérie ?


une vraie souris de dico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bravo Barb'


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une vraie souris de dico
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 quel suspens ! merci beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avant 21 heures 30 la nouvelle définition, ça va fumer chez les neurones


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

On NE s'impatiente Pas !!!

*Qui s'amoindrit et disparait graduellement*

Un petit indice pour la nuit : c'est un mot que je trouve joli, voilà, voilà


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

S'étiole


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

s'évanouir (je sais ce n'est pas ca)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

- évanescent


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

bon MZK va s'amoindrir et disparaitre graduellement au fond de son lit


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - évanescent


Je pense que tu as gagné (à moins que ce ne soit "évanescence" ?)


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Oban a dit:
			
		

> S'étiole



Non, merci d'avoir participé


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> s'évanouir (je sais ce n'est pas ca)



Non, ce n'est pas, allez, ce sra pour une autre fois


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - évanescent



Merveilleux, extraordinaire, fantastique, en un seul mot *BRAVO*


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu as gagné



Et, tu penses bien


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Merveilleux, extraordinaire, fantastique, en un seul mot *BRAVO*



Ah, quel merveilleux début de journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











à moi de jouer...
vais faire vite


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

ayé, ai réglé le problème Roberto.

à nous:

*troisième point* 


à vous


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Troisièmement ?

Tertio ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Troisièmement ?
> 
> Tertio ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Synthèse ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Synthèse ?








 non


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *troisième point*



T'as pas plus court comme définition ?
C'est quoi ton dico ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ton dico ?



le neurone du milieu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et le pire: c'est vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_aucun indice dans tout celà_


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

un rapport avec  ca ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Point de suspension ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un rapport avec  ca ?



aucun


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Point de suspension ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> le neurone du milieu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donc je remballe mes "Robert" et "Larousse" ? Et ton neurone, il fonctionne comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Donc je remballe mes "Robert" et "Larousse" ? Et ton neurone, il fonctionne comment ?














et... que dois-je comprendre


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et... que dois-je comprendre



On n'est pas arrivé


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> On n'est pas arrivé


ai compris, le voilà ton indice:

*pour désigner les habits verts* 




_mais pourquoi je me fais toujours avoir par les femmes?_


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ai compris, le voilà ton indice:
> 
> *pour désigner les habits verts*
> 
> ...



Tiens, j'avais jamais remarqué que les Académiciens et les modos sont habillés pareil


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

Majeur


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Majeur








 non


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'avais jamais remarqué que les Académiciens et les modos sont habillés pareil



en tout bien tout honneur, évidemment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu tiédis...


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Immortel ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

non


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> non



Sois pas si triste Vieux. Elle finira bien par revenir.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Sois pas si triste Vieux. Elle finira bien par revenir.



heureusement que j'tai


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

Oui, mais bon...retire ta main de mon genou s'il te plaît.


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Pairs ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pairs ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *troisième point*



Et les deux premiers c'est quoi ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Grenouille ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Grenouille ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'avais jamais remarqué que les Académiciens et les modos sont habillés pareil



Je suis sur une piste là ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

tu avais cité un des chemins qui mènent au but...


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu avais cité un des chemins qui mènent au but...








merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)




----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu avais cité un des chemins qui mènent au but...



qu'est-ce que c'est que ces indices perso ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je ne comprends rien à cette def...  _(y a pas que les defs du pétomane, je sais ...)_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

rien de perso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




active ton neurone


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu avais cité un des chemins qui mènent au but...



Académicien ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Académicien ?



c'est rarement tout seul, ce genre de bonhomme


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> active ton neurone



bien vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais il est fatigué ce neurone


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Quarante ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Quarante ?























jeu, set et match  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bravo, barbarella


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> jeu, set et match
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était assez facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Dans quelques instants la suite du programme


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Alors :

*Percevoir, saisir par l'intelligence.*

A vous


----------



## PetIrix (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors :
> 
> *Percevoir, saisir par l'intelligence.*
> 
> A vous



Pour "percevoir", je pensais au fisc (comme tout le monde en ce moment de rentrée!!), mais c'est le mot "intelligence", qui ne colle plus avec ... du coup!

Remarque ... ça ne colle pas avec moi non plus.
Je passe.


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit nécessaire d'être intelligent pour jouer à ce jeu, avoir l'envie de s'amuser suffit


----------



## PetIrix (9 Septembre 2003)

Ahhh. Tu me sauves.


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

distinguer ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh. Tu me sauves.



Alors tu joues ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu joues ?



impatiente ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> distinguer ?



Non, ce n'est pas distinguer


----------



## PetIrix (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu joues ?



J'voudrais bien, mais celui là nécessite que je fasse appel à mon intelligence.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Hum, hum.

-  * Ressentir ?* 
-  * Emouvoir ?*


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'voudrais bien, mais celui là nécessite que je fasse appel à mon intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou à un dictionnaire, le Robert, c'est bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> -  * Ressentir ?*
> -  * Emouvoir ?*



Ni l'un, ni l'autre


----------



## PetIrix (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ou à un dictionnaire, le Robert, c'est bien



Aucunement ma chère.

J'essaie d'utiliser de manière autonome l'un de mes deux hémisphères spongieux. 
D'ou mon retard à chaque thème.

Un peu puriste !!


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Aucunement ma chère.
> 
> J'essaie d'utiliser de manière autonome l'un de mes deux hémisphères spongieux.
> D'ou mon retard à chaque thème.
> ...



Et tu creuses la terre avec les mains ?


----------



## PetIrix (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et tu creuses la terre avec les mains ?



Pourquoi tu me dis ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ya d'autres moyens ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Comprendre ?
- Analyser ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu me dis ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, les pelles, c'est comme les dictionnaires, des outils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> - Comprendre ?
> - Analyser ?



Ni l'un ni l'autre, mais l'un des deux est très proche


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

concevoir ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> concevoir ?



C'est beaucoup plus simple que ça, peut-être une question de perception ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

envisager ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> envisager ?



Là, tu ne vas pas dans le bon sens


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

cogiter ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> cogiter ?



NON, ce n'est toujours pas le bon SENS


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> NON, ce n'est toujours pas le bon SENS



HE HO ON NE CRIE PAS, non mais sans blague


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

évaluer ?
sentir ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

calculer ?
réfléchir ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> HE HO ON NE CRIE PAS, non mais sans blague



Ok,ok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si je parle de _sens_ ce n'est pas pour rien. En plus ils ne sont qu'au nombre que de cinq, et ce n'est pas sentir.

Alors là si c'est pas un cadeau...


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

avec mon neurone et ma vue basse, je ne crois pas pouvoir  _voir_ ce que tu veux dire ..


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> avec mon neurone et ma vue basse, je ne crois pas pouvoir  _voir_ ce que tu veux dire ..



Entendu, mais ce n'est pas voir


----------



## anntraxh (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Entendu, mais ce n'est pas voir



vénérable sage ...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Septembre 2003)

Bienvenue barbarella


----------



## anntraxh (9 Septembre 2003)

entendre ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

biiiiipppp


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Septembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> entendre ?



Hein ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> entendre ?



Bravo anntraxh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue barbarella



Merci, GlobalCut


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

une grande fille maintenant ...


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une grande fille maintenant ...



Il n'est jamais trop tard


----------



## anntraxh (9 Septembre 2003)

*s'empêtrer dans ses propos *


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

- bafouiller


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

bafouiller ?

s'emberlificoter ?


----------



## anntraxh (9 Septembre 2003)

non non ...


----------



## inconnu(e) (9 Septembre 2003)

s'embarbouiller


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

balbutier ?


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

 se perdre
 bredouiller



----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

 être hors-sujet


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>  être hors-sujet


anntraxh est muette, tu peux continuer


----------



## anntraxh (9 Septembre 2003)

toujours pas ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

bégayer ?
becquer ?
begueter ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Cafouiller ?

Patouiller ?


----------



## anntraxh (9 Septembre 2003)

non, mais on approche ...


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

patauger?

vasouiller ?


----------



## anntraxh (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> vasouiller ?









 et hop, une victoire de plus à ton actif !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et hop, une victoire de plus à ton actif !



Bruce la motive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bravo, barbarella


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Une facile pour débuter la journée :

*Ne pas accéder à la demande de quelqu'un*

A vous


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

 repousser
 refuser
 dédaigner


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>  dédaigner


Je ne sais pas pourquoi je lai proposé celui-là


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2003)

interférer


----------



## Oban (9 Septembre 2003)

ajourner


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

- décliner


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

rejeter


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Aucune de ces réponses n'est la bonne ;(


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

s'opposer (à)

refuser


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> s'opposer (à)
> 
> refuser



Un zéro, pour toi, c'est pas ça


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2003)

annuler


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> annuler



Non, ce n'est pas annuler


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Qui, veut un indice ?


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2003)

Fais péter.


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

L'indice est dans un de mes posts ci-dessus.


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2003)

Ce qu'il faudrait, en fait, c'est un indice pour nous aider à comprendre ton indice.


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il faudrait, en fait, c'est un indice pour nous aider à comprendre ton indice.



Alors voilà : Il faut lire


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2003)

Je lis zéro : rien, le vide, le néant.


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je lis zéro : rien, le vide, le néant.



C'est déjà un début, c'est pas en tout qu'on a des zéros


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

:gratgrat:
 oblitérer
 abolir
 révoquer
 anéantir

 compenser


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

je pense aussi à
 mépriser


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà un début, c'est pas en tout qu'on a des zéros


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :gratgrat:
>  oblitérer
>  abolir
>  révoquer
> ...



Navrée


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je pense aussi à
>  mépriser



Non Nephou


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>



Tu n'en as jamais eu des zéros à l'école, dans cette matière ?


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

Mathématiques ?
Physique ?


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Mathématiques ?
> Physique ?



Ni l'un, ni l'autre. Quand je parle matière, il s'agirait plutôt de comportement


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

Je suis largué avec la def je ne vois pas le rapport (bon je sais, c'est le jeu) avec la suite

la demande de quelquun peut être une requête si la matière est linformatique, par exemple

de pas accéder à sa demande :gratgrat:
 échouer
 décevoir
 le contraire de démontrer
 refuser ok ça c'est fait
 bouter


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

- recaler


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ni l'un, ni l'autre. Quand je parle matière, il s'agirait plutôt de comportement


éconduire


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> éconduire


à cause de « zéro de conduite »


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

discipline
attention


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> à cause de « zéro de conduite »


si cest pas ça jessaye
 débouter (et pas bouter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Une facile pour débuter la journée :
> 
> *Ne pas accéder à la demande de quelqu'un*
> 
> A vous



Je redescend la définition, je vous assure qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un mot rare ou alambiqué.

*Bon, maintenant je désire rester seule*





Et n'oubliez pas le zéro, c'est une piste


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

isoler


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

éconduire cest pas bon ??? :gasp:


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> éconduire





			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> à cause de « zéro de conduite »



Bravo Nephou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A toi


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Nephou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, je le savais bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <blockquote><font class="small"> *ma définition*:</font><hr />décider pour un temps à venir

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marcus (10 Septembre 2003)

-réfléchir ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

pas réfléchir non, désolé
_dire cette phrase est jubilatoire_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

- envisager
- programmer


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

plannifier


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

- trancher


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - envisager
> - programmer


Non plus mais envisager me semble être le plus proche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_non, il nya pas dautre aide que ce que je viens de dire alors ne cherchez pas un double sens à mes mots_ 

ni trancher ni planifier messieurs


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

prévoir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

- regarder
- penser
- songer


----------



## jeanba3000 (10 Septembre 2003)

tiens, un sujet où je n'ai pas posté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voilà qui est fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hin hin hin ©


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - regarder
> - penser
> - songer


non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 <blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à lorigine par krystof:</font><hr />- prévoir

[/QUOTE] 
non plus mais


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

- considérer
- penser
- imaginer
- concevoir


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

prévenir


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> - considérer
> - penser
> - imaginer
> - concevoir


désolé bel(le) inconnu(e) mais ce nest pas cela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> prévenir


hélas non


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

organiser


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

- pressentir
- présager
- prédire


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> désolé bel(le) inconnu(e) mais ce nest pas cela









 et moi, j'suis pas beau


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et moi, j'suis pas beau



A ton avis.


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

krystof et inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

>  organiser
>  pressentir
>  présager
>  prédire


ben non  le bonheur nest pas dans le pré


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

*message personnel à l'attention du 'tof:*





, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

voir


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *message personnel à l'attention du 'tof:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu te lances dans le mime maintenant ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> voir


un bon point : tu as compris mon indice pour le reste : cest pas gagné


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

Préparer ?


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

- percevoir
- ordonner
- conclure
- définir


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

barbarella inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> - préparer
> - percevoir
> - ordonner
> - conclure
> - définir


rien de tout ça ; barbarella est la plus proche mais elle n'a pas lu mon indice


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

- pressentir
- calculer
- prévoir



_suis sérieux, moi_


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

- arranger


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur et inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> - *pressentir*
> - calculer
> - *prévoir*
> - arranger
> _suis sérieux, moi_


rien de tout cela mais les mots en gras vont dans le bon sens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais Vieux Râleur na pas lu mon indice


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

"Posté à l'origine par Vieux Raleur et inconnu(e):"

j'aimerais être consulté avant d'être traîné à la Mairie...


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

Présager ?


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

- entrevoir
- pénétrer
- deviner
- flairer


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

aucun des cinq mots précédant sont bons : 
mon verbe est un verbe daction


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

Annoncer ?


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

- renifler


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> - renifler


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

ou peut- être 

- tâter


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

>



si je renifle, c'est que je pleure


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *An*noncer ?


on tient une piste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour les autres : nada!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

- anticiper


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

Anticiper ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - anticiper


et oui :clap: :clap: :clap:
toutes mes félicitation et un grand sourire à barbarella : bravo, cétait sur la corde


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

Bravo Vieux Raleur


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

Et bien voilà de quoi sécher les larmes de Vieux raleur, Bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Vieux Raleur



merci barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais compte tenu d'une part:

de la très grande qualité de ta prestation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



que ne pourrai réapparaître que vers 1h du matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est avec plaisir que je te passe (j'ai pas dit: donne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) la main


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur, si tu laissait la main à l'inconnu(e), après tout ça fait plusieurs fois qu'elle joue, elle mérite bien cet insigne honneur, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2003)

Bah??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'inconnu(e) elle a disparue??


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A toi Nexka alors, on attend pas l'avis de Vieux Raleur, et moi j'ai la flemme de chercher une définition


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2003)

Bah là je v aller bosser, et demain je suis en partiel toute la journée.. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A plus


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Septembre 2003)

y a du mou dans l'thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 c'est la débandade


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vieux Raleur, si tu laissait la main à l'inconnu(e), après tout ça fait plusieurs fois qu'elle joue, elle mérite bien cet insigne honneur, n'est-ce pas ?



OK,je prend la main, merci barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Définition :  *Abri édifié sur la voie publique* 

A vous !


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Septembre 2003)

abribus ?


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> abribus ?


Hélas, non..


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, non..



c'eût été étonnament facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sanisette ? (pour rester dans le JC Decaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'eût été étonnament facile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais non, c'est pas cela


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Septembre 2003)

église ?
resto du coeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vieux Raleur, si tu laissait la main à l'inconnu(e), après tout ça fait plusieurs fois qu'elle joue, elle mérite bien cet insigne honneur, n'est-ce pas ?  
------------------------------------------------------------------------




			
				inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> OK,je prend la main, merci barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















 je ne sais plus où me mettre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je suis d'une espèce rare: "le Râleur Timide"_


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> église ?
> resto du coeur ?


Non, non, rien de celà..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

- kiosque
- vespasienne
- sanisette


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - kiosque
> - vespasienne
> - sanisette




Le nom demandé est bien féminin, mais ne figure pas dans ta liste "Raleur Timide"


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> _je suis d'une espèce rare: "le Râleur Timide"_



bah alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut se reprendre le Vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(c'est l'absence du Krystof qui te donne un coup de blues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? )


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

Eclatez-vous bien !   Bonne nuit et à demain pour la suite !


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Septembre 2003)

une guérite ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Eclatez-vous bien !   Bonne nuit et à demain pour la suite !








 sniff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nous voilà orphelins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et il fait noir dehors, en plus


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une guérite ?


Non... Allez hop !  Tous au dodo


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> sniff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben c'est sérieux alors ce blues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bois un coup ca va passer, c'est ma tournée


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Non... Allez hop !  Tous au dodo



si on veut


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

Passages piétons ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Septembre 2003)

c'est vrai ca, on parlait de passages "protégés"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 autrement dit "les clous"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 attendons ' l'inconnu(e) "


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ca, on parlait de passages "protégés"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben non, ça marche pas, c'est un nom féminin qu"il faut trouver


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

Aubette ?


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, ça marche pas, c'est un nom féminin qu"il faut trouver





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Aubette ?



Bravo barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A toi


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, ça marche pas, c'est un nom féminin qu"il faut trouver



je suis trop bête


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

bravo barbarella


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je suis trop bête



Ben non, pourquoi ?


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Bravo barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci inconnu(e) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je propose, que Vieux Raleur récupère sa main et reprenne le tour qui était le sien. 

Et puis cet après-midi je ne serai pas là.

Alors Vieux Raleur voilà :






_attention peinture fraîche_


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

Je suis de retour, et comme personne ne s'est manifesté, j'y vais de ma définition :


*Parcourir très rapidement*


A vous


----------



## aricosec (11 Septembre 2003)

superviser


----------



## aricosec (11 Septembre 2003)

effleurer


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> superviser
> effleurer



Non arico, ce n'est pas superviser, ni effleurer, try again


----------



## aricosec (11 Septembre 2003)

supermaner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ,de quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ah ! bon


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

C'EST QUOI CE CIRQUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je me tue, je me crève, je m'esquinte au boulot pour trois sous et ça rigole dans mon dos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et je ne parle pas aux "inconnus (es) qui ne m'ont pas été présentés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





vais vous en chercher une nouvelle, de définition


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> C'EST QUOI CE CIRQUE
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 holala  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'est fâché Vieux Raleur, mieux vaut se planquer


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> holala
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais non, barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pour les autres ces gros yeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pour toi: exclusivement de la douceur


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

eh bien, une nouvelle petite définition:

*électrode d'un transistor* 

à vous...


----------



## inconnu(e) (11 Septembre 2003)

* Welcome the unknown ones !!! *


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

Anode ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> * Welcome the unknown ones !!! *


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> * Welcome the unknown ones !!! *


----------



## inconnu(e) (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ma définition :
> 
> 
> *Parcourir très rapidement*
> ...



- sillonner
- feuilleter


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Anode ?








 non


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ma définition :

Parcourir très rapidement
A vous  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- sillonner
- feuilleter


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

C'est quoi ce chantier ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce chantier ?



m'en parles pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu connais ce "zozio" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou "zoziote"


----------



## inconnu(e) (11 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ma définition :
> 
> ...



Bah quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Je répond à qui je veux et à ceux qui parle aux inconnus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, mes propositions sont-elles ou ne sont-elles pas bonnes ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> m'en parles pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ben non, et toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Comme il va falloir prendre une décision ferme et définitive, prenons la définition de Vieux Raleur, êtes-vous d'accord ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 non, c'est pas ça


----------



## inconnu(e) (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est pas ça



- survoler  peut-être ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> - survoler  peut-être ?



Malheureusement non


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> eh bien, une nouvelle petite définition:
> 
> *électrode d'un transistor*
> 
> à vous...



Source ?


----------



## inconnu(e) (11 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> eh bien, une nouvelle petite définition:
> 
> *électrode d'un transistor*
> 
> à vous...



- grille 


_Et pour la définition de barbarella :_ *Parcourir très rapidement*

- visiter
- passer en revue
- traverser
- courir


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> - grille
> 
> 
> _Et pour la définition de barbarella :_ *Parcourir très rapidement*
> ...



En ce qui concerne ma définition c'est non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ça va en faire des kilomètres de posts tout ça_


----------



## inconnu(e) (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne ma définition c'est non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas grave ça !  Au moins tu réponds "non" avec un joli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et ça c'est


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave ça !  Au moins tu réponds "non" avec un joli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attention ! Les mots sont comme les trains, ils peuvent en cacher un autre


----------



## inconnu(e) (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Attention ! Les mots sont comme les trains, ils peuvent en cacher un autre



Traduction : 





 = sourire





 = cool 

Je ne vois pas où le mal est fait


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Traduction :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aucun mal, juste un indice, dans un post précédent


----------



## inconnu(e) (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Aucun mal, juste un indice, dans un post précédent








- écourter


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> - écourter



Non, et puis là j'ai une faim de loup, je vais manger


----------



## inconnu(e) (11 Septembre 2003)

Bonne appétit barbarella !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Source ?



Fabuleux, extra, génial, quelles connaissances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bravo barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




même pas pu sortir mes indices


----------



## inconnu(e) (11 Septembre 2003)

Bravo barbarella ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je suis de retour, et comme personne ne s'est manifesté, j'y vais de ma définition :
> 
> 
> *Parcourir très rapidement*
> ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Septembre 2003)

franchir


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

Ca y est j'ai fini de manger, j'ai englouti deux poulets, un gigot, un véritable appétit d'ogresse, et maintenant je suis grignotée de remord.

Non, MZK, ce n'est pas franchir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Quelle organisation quand même_


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Septembre 2003)

envahir ?
traverser ?

arpenter ?

examiner ?
scruter ?
embrasser ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> envahir ?
> traverser ?
> 
> arpenter ?
> ...



Rien de tout cela, mais, lisez vous bien tous les indices que je vous donne ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tout cela, mais, lisez vous bien tous les indices que je vous donne ?



qu'est-ce que tu es exigeante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







engloutir ?
avaler ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que tu es exigeante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On ne peut pas dire qu'il n'a pas de rapport, faites un effort sinon je vais montrer les dents


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Septembre 2003)

dévorer ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

- franchir
- battre


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> dévorer ?



Alors, je dis chapeau, bravo MackZeKnife


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - franchir
> - battre



Trop tard Vieux Raleur


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors, je dis chapeau, bravo MackZeKnife



merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et merci aussi à tes indices ... ce fut laborieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

bon pour la suite, let me think.


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> faites un effort sinon je vais montrer les dents








OK, je sors


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard Vieux Raleur



OUUIIINNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




personne ne m'aime, ici


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> OUUIIINNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais si, mais si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez une petite def :

*paroles charmeuses*


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> mais si, mais si
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cajolerie ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Cajolerie ?



j'aime bien qu'on me cajole, mais ce n'est pas ca


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> *paroles charmeuses*



_trop tentant..._ 

- barbarellinades

_ok, je sors..._


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2003)

baratin


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> _ok, je sors..._



tu commences à prendre des tics de langage.

Quant à Barb', il ne s'agit pas de sa charmante personne (pas de double sens ni d'indice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> baratin








 ca ne colle pas avec la def : chaque lettre y est importante


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

- courtelinades


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

Roucoulades ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Septembre 2003)

mes bons amis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il ne s'agit pas de cela : ni théâtre de boulevard ni volatile m..dique


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

Romance ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Romance ?


non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Laurence


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ca ne colle pas avec la def : chaque lettre y est importante



Est-ce un indice ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce un indice ?



il n'y a pas de quadruple sens, le nombre est important


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est quoi le jeu ?*
> Je débarque, là !
> A part les filles avec des gr... heu, *j'aime bien aussi les jeux de mots !
> 
> ...


*

On donne une définition trouvée dans un dictionnaire, il faut trouver le mot y répondant. Le gagnant donne la définition suivante et ainsi de suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est hyper fastoche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





accesoire indispensable :










*


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas de quadruple sens, le nombre est important



Ca représente un siècle ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca représente un siècle ?


non, par contre ce n'est certainement pas de celui-ci. Je dirais même plus que ce n'est pas usité du tout. je sais ca vous fait une belle





_je poste une photo car une image vaut mille mots... ce n'est pas un indice, mais la def, comme les jambes, est au pluriel - ca c'est un indice _


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non, par contre ce n'est certainement pas de celui-ci. Je dirais même plus que ce n'est pas usité du tout. je sais ca vous fait une belle
> 
> _je poste une photo car une image vaut mille mots... ce n'est pas un indice, mais la def, comme les jambes, est au pluriel - ca c'est un indice _



Donc c'est un mot qu'on ne prononce jamais, que l'on n'entend jamais, qui se trouve sur une page de dictionnaire seul et abandonné. Mais on sait  que la définition est au pluriel, c'est déjà ça


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

Mamours

PS. pour Roberto qui suit pas (encore en train de regarder passer les filles sur son écran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), la définition : "paroles charmeuses"


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi j'ai pas suivi...
> 
> C'est quoi, la définition du moment ??



Paroles *CHARMEUSES * AU PLURIEL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On sait déjà que le nombre est important  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, alors j'ai compté les lettres, 17 qu'il y en a, et comme dirait MZK, ça me fait une belle jambe


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Donc c'est un mot qu'on ne prononce jamais, que l'on n'entend jamais, qui se trouve sur une page de dictionnaire seul et abandonné. Mais on sait  que la définition est au pluriel, c'est déjà ça



et oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 comme tu l'expliquais si bien précédemment :



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *On donne une définition trouvée dans un dictionnaire, il faut trouver le mot y répondant. Le gagnant donne la définition suivante et ainsi de suite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Paroles *CHARMEUSES * AU PLURIEL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le nombre est important, tout comme le genre : substantif féminim pluriel, voilà pour faire synthétique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour Luc G ce n'est pas "mamours", ta 1ère proposition (hé, hé, je vois d'ici Barb' relire tous les posts du thread..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) était plus proche...


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> On sait déjà que le nombre est important
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MZK dit : "le nombre de lettres, on s'en fiche"


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Flatteries ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Flatteries ?



c'est féminin, au pluriel et dans le sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ce n'est pas cela.
un indice quand... je veux


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Coutisaneries ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

badineries


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Coutisaneries ?



peut-être manque-t-il un  *r* ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce n'est pas cela malheureusement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bientôt un indice...


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> peut-être manque-t-il un  *r* ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 honte sur moi, ce soir pas de déssert


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> honte sur moi, ce soir pas de déssert



il reste plus de gateau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le chocolat est parait-il bon pour le cerveau....


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

l'indice :  *prénom féminin*


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> l'indice :  *prénom féminin*



Bouge pas, je vais chercher le calendrier des postes


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

c'est un bon début, mais ca ne fait pas tout


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ôde ?



c'est trop joli, non


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Lolita ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est un bon début, mais ca ne fait pas tout



un indice, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Lolita ?



beuh non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est féminin, mais pas au pluriel, loin de la 1ère propo de Luc G...
Que fais-tu Barb' ??? fais chauffer le Littré !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

bon je m'absente 3 heures alors au boulot


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Septembre 2003)

- Valentines


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

c'est quoi ce binzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  une seule proposition en 5 heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je récapitule donc : des paroles charmeuses, au féminin, pluriel, en vieux français, peu ou pas usité depuis longtemps, le début de ce mot ressemble à un prénom féminin,

un indice complémentaire : ce prénom féminin débute comme une couleur.

alors au boulot (bis)


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Ca n'a pas l'air comme ça, mais on cherche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la couleur c'est plutôt bleu, vert, jaune ... ou un truc du genre isabelle ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a pas l'air comme ça, mais on cherche


ah quand meme, j'allais "suicider" cette définition... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pour la couleur c'est plutôt bleu, vert, jaune ... ou un truc du genre isabelle ?



ce n'est pas une couleur chevaline, c'est beaucoup plus simple. je rappelle que le mot commence par le début de cette couleur et que c'est aussi le début d'un prénom féminin


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Je demande un indice


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je demande un indice



tu les mérites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- autre forme de définition : caresses; flatteries pour attirer, séduire. peut avoir un sens péjoratif.
- la couleur est sur le drapeau français


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tu les mérites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blandices


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Blandices



en effet (blanc, Blandine...)

Bravo !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et à toi ...


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Quelque chose de simple :

*Bouteille, ou contenu d'une bouteille*

Bonnes recherches


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose de simple :



dois-je le prendre comme une critique de ma précédente définition ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> dois-je le prendre comme une critique de ma précédente définition ?



Surtout pas


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas



surtout lorsque la bouteille est vide


----------



## barbarella (13 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> surtout lorsque la bouteille est vide



Ceci n'ayant que très peu de rapport avec le mot à trouver je me contenterais d'un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , et maintenant, un peu de sérieux


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ceci n'ayant que très peu de rapport avec le mot à trouver je me contenterais d'un
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai décidé de faire la grève des réponses...


----------



## barbarella (13 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> j'ai décidé de faire la grève des réponses...



Je n'ai reçu aucun préavis


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai reçu aucun préavis



ce post fera office de bristol, très chère


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Bouteille, ou contenu d'une bouteille*



je n'aurasi jamais cru que pour barbarella, une bouteille et son contenu, c'était la même chose


----------



## Nexka (13 Septembre 2003)

Litre?


----------



## barbarella (13 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Litre?



Pas idiot, quid des contenants et contenus de volumes différents ?

_Un indice dans *Et avec google*_


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pas idiot, quid des contenants et contenus de volumes différents ?
> 
> _Un indice dans *Et avec google*_



trop long : ce thread fait 175 pages chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



autre indice stp


----------



## barbarella (14 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> trop long : ce thread fait 175 pages chez moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chez moi aussi, consulte déjà la dernière page


----------



## barbarella (14 Septembre 2003)

Parce qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un jeu de "Fillettes", qu'on est dimanche, et qu'il fait beau, un indice supplémentaire :

Elles peuvent être vertes ou blanches, les grandes se font parfois appeler Jeanne


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Septembre 2003)

Dame ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Dame ?



Bravo MZK


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Septembre 2003)

je ne suis pas dispo jusqu'à lundi soir. Que l'un de vous choisisse une def à ma place.
ciao


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas dispo jusqu'à lundi soir. Que l'un de vous choisisse une def à ma place.
> ciao



barbarella...


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> barbarella...



A toi Vieux Raleur, la dernière définition c'était moi, chacun son tour


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> A toi Vieux Raleur, la dernière définition c'était moi, chacun son tour



pffffffffffffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



suis "Vieux" moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cette jeunesse


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

bon...

*cadre rigide* 

c'est reparti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_je retourne tapoter pour le Roberto_


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Réglement ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Réglement ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> non



Ca recommence ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Armature ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca recommence ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 non


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Châssis ? 

Chef ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> non



tu es négatif ! c'est pas possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_ok je sors.... et je reviens avec une proposition si le "chassis" de Barbarella, sauf votre respect Mademoiselle, ne convient pas..._


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Châssis ?
> Chef ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tu es négatif ! c'est pas possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je parle de châssis, pas de carrosserie


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> non



Guidon ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Guidon ?








 non


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je parle de châssis, pas de carrosserie



dans mon vocabulaire (et je ne dois pas être le seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) c'est tout pareil...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bon pour la propo chuis sec et rouillé _


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

équerre (tu en mets 2 et ca fait un cadre rigide, hum, hum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Triangle ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

presse ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

pensionnat ?

prison ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Un petit indice, _peut-être_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

Rien de tout ça, mes enfants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*machine* 

hauts les coeurs


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tout ça, mes enfants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, j'y réfléchis intensément cette nuit et demain... on verra


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'y réfléchis intensément cette nuit et demain... on verra



m***, voulais pas gâcher ta nuit


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> m***, voulais pas gâcher ta nuit



T'en fais pas, la seule chose qui puisse m'empêcher de dormir, c'est de ne pas avoir sommeil.

Bonne nuit


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tout ça, mes enfants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un métier ? (à tisser par exemple)

l'administration ? (française j'entends)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un métier ? (à tisser par exemple)








  c'est ça, bravo


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça, bravo



merci le Vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est Barb qui va faire la tête demain en se réveillant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






bon allez faut que je trouve une def...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> merci le Vieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vu l'heure à laquelle elle tombe du lit, elle sera calmée quand nous émergerons...


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

la voici :  *qui suit les idées d'autrui*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> *qui suit les idées d'autrui*



- mouton


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elle est plutôt du matin, nous du soir


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - mouton



non


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Adhère ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Adhère ?



non

_c'est un substanpif _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

- suiveur
- beni oui-oui


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - suiveur
> - beni oui-oui


ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Adhérant ?

Sympathisant ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Adhérant ?
> 
> Sympathisant ?



nope


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> nope



pourquoi barbarella a droit à un smiley et moi pas


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi barbarella a droit à un smiley et moi pas



T'as qu'à t'habiller en rose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adepte ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi barbarella a droit à un smiley et moi pas



parce que c'est une demoiselle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais si tu insistes


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Et mon adepte ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à t'habiller en rose



euh...

bon


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

- conformiste


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et mon adepte ?








 je ne l'adopte pas


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Partisan ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - conformiste



et alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_y'a du laisser aller, là_


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oups, mille excuses ... non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et non à Barb et son "partisan"


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

un indice ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un indice ?



Oui, oui, oui, oui, oui


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Dixit ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, oui, oui, oui



encore, encore ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Dixit ?



de temps en temps je bosse qd même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





indice 1 :  *empressement* 
indice 2 :  *naïveté*


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Suiviste ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Suiviste ?



y a de l'idée mais ce n'est pas cela  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une seule lettre commune  : la 2ème qui est en 5e pos sur 6 (j'me comprends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

allez au boulot et ramène le Vieux, il fait plus grand chose


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Gobeur ?

A ±, si je croise Vieux Raleur, je lui dis de se dépêcher


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Gobeur ?
> 
> A ±, si je croise Vieux Raleur, je lui dis de se dépêcher



c'est pas dans ta douche que tu vas me croiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







le MZK prend toute la place...


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Gobeur ?
> 
> A ±, si je croise Vieux Raleur, je lui dis de se dépêcher


 
non mais la 3ème lettre existe


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas dans ta douche que tu vas me croiser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je me rince et je m'en vais ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon pour l'instant j'ai du savon plein les yeux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je me rince et je m'en vais ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas une excuse pour bousculer barbarella


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une excuse pour bousculer barbarella



je l'ai pas fait exprès je le jure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cette douche est trop petite   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_quant à toi, je trouve que tu mollis un peu sur les propositions_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _quant à toi, je trouve que tu mollis un peu sur les propositions_








ouf, j'ai eu peur un instant


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ouf, j'ai eu peur un instant



faudrait voir à se secouer le neurone, monsieur le Vieux Râââleur


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Ca y est vous êtes sortis, on peut entrer ?

Fougue ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est vous êtes sortis, on peut entrer ?
> 
> Fougue ?



tu veux entrer avec


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu veux entrer avec



Ca mousse trop.. je vois plus rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est avec fougue que je repousse ta proposition Barb, vois 1 de mes rép précédentes sur une 2ème lettre en 3ème pos (gobeur me semble-t-il)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

- suiveur


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Suiviste ?





			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> y a de l'idée mais ce n'est pas cela
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
donc le U en cinquième position ?



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Gobeur ?





			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non mais la 3ème lettre existe




C'est-à-dire le B ?



			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est avec fougue que je repousse ta proposition Barb, vois 1 de mes rép précédentes sur une 2ème lettre en 3ème pos (gobeur me semble-t-il)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

mais que lui as-tu fait sous la douche


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mais que lui as-tu fait sous la douche



chhhhuutttt


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

je récapitule, Miss (et pour toi aussi le Vieux, je ne t'oublie pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

- un mot de (je recompte sur mes doigts....) 6 lettres
- le U y figure effectivement en 5ème position
- le B existe (quelle pos ??? mystère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

2 indices supplémentaires :

*curiosité*  et  *la lettre D est présente 2 fois dans ce mot*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

je sèche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_sans sortir de la douche, moi_


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

T'as une idée Vieux Raleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> T'as une idée Vieux Raleur ?



lèves les yeux


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

vous êtes désespérants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bon je la ramène pas trop parce que moi aussi j'ai des absences  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Je récapitule :

*qui suit les idées d'autrui avec curiosité, naïveté et empressement* 

*en 6 lettres dont 2 D, un B et un U* 

c'est donc une personne, moutonnière comme le proposait le Vieux. C'est un mot français actuel, toujours utilisé (ca change des mots abscons du 16e siècle que je vous propose parfois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) donc vous ne devriez plus avoir de pb à trouver.

allez au lieu de musarder ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




indice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) au boulot


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Badaud ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Badaud ?



Yep dear  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













a toi miss


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Je prends deux aspro, je fais une pause, je cherche une nouvelle définition et je reviens.

A tout de suite


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

bravo, barbarella, je n'y aurais pas pensé


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je prends deux aspro, je fais une pause, je cherche une nouvelle définition et je reviens.



et une bonne tranche de gateau au chocolat pour fêter ca


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bravo, barbarella, je n'y aurais pas pensé




Moi si


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et une bonne tranche de gateau au chocolat pour fêter ca



Faut ce qu'il faut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon !!!

*médiocrement; assez mal*

A vous


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

malhabilement

pataudement

approximativement


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> malhabilement
> 
> pataudement
> 
> approximativement



Rien de tout cela, mais effectivement il s'agit d'un adverbe


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tout cela, mais effectivement il s'agit d'un adverbe



mais c'est une nouvelle extraordinairement bonne que tu nous annonces !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_au boulot_


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

moyennement

petitement

faiblement

laborieusement


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

difficilement

modéremment


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

_rien de tout cela, le mieux c'est de prendre son temps, y aller tranquillement, progresser petit à petit_


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

platement

bassement


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> platement
> 
> bassement



Non, ça n'a rien à voir, prends ton temps tu trouveras.


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

peu


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

si y a pas de réponse, moi je vais aller au


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

NOOOOOOON, CE N'EST PAS "PEU"


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

si y a pas de réponse, moi je vais aller au


----------



## PetIrix (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *médiocrement; assez mal*



pitoyablement
disgracieusement
minablement


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> pitoyablement
> disgracieusement
> minablement



Non PetIrix, ce n'est aucune de ces propositions


----------



## PetIrix (18 Septembre 2003)

J'ai essayé la pelle.
C'est vrai que c'est bien.
Du coup je passe au dictionnaire!


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé la pelle.
> C'est vrai que c'est bien.
> Du coup je passe au dictionnaire!



C'est le premier pas le plus difficile, mais tu verras c'est pratique


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Piètrement


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Piètrement



Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, un indice : avec gentillesse.


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

maladroitement


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> maladroitement








 avec gentillesse ce serait plutôt adroit, non ?


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Gentillesse + médiocrement + assez mal = ?

J'en ai maladroitement déduit ce terme.


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Gentillesse + médiocrement + assez mal = ?
> 
> J'en ai maladroitement déduit ce terme.



J'ajoute : Graduellement


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Mediocrement / Assez mal / Avec gentillesse / Graduellement

Je cale, je cale.


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mediocrement / Assez mal / Avec gentillesse / Graduellement
> 
> Je cale, je cale.



Prends ton temps, vas-y doucement, tu vas trouver


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Prends ton temps, vas-y doucement, tu vas trouver



Ca me rappelle ce que me disais ma femme lors de notre nuit de noce !!!


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle ce que me disais ma femme lors de notre nuit de noce !!!



Parce que vous jouiez au pétomane


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Parce que vous jouiez au pétomane



Mmmm, pas vraiment. Ou alors juste en coup de vent, comme ça.


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mmmm, pas vraiment. Ou alors juste en coup de vent, comme ça.



Eh bien, le mot à trouver c'est tout le contraire


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Sur les quatre j'en ai toujours un qui ne colle pas !?!?!

Mollement ?
Paisiblement ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Sur les quatre j'en ai toujours un qui ne colle pas !?!?!
> 
> Mollement ?
> Paisiblement ?



Ni l'un ni l'autre. Je vais être sympa, la réponse figure dans l'un de mes derniers posts


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ni l'un ni l'autre. Je vais être sympa, la réponse figure dans l'un de mes derniers posts



Que me vaut cette immense mansuétude ?

Parce que je suis tout seul à te répondre et que tu as envie d'abréger ???


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

adroitement
Doucement?

Mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec les autres mots.


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Que me vaut cette immense mansuétude ?
> 
> Parce que je suis tout seul à te répondre et que tu as envie d'abréger ???



Non, pas du tout, ce ne serait pas amusant, ce qui le serait en revanche c'est que tu relises le thread depuis le début


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> adroitement
> Doucement?
> 
> Mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec les autres mots.



Comment-vas tu ?
Bof, doucement 

Je vais y aller doucement, je vais faire ça graduellement.

etc.  

Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est donc à toi


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Mon premier trouvé.
Ca s'arrose.


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Alors ...

*Directives théatrales*


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier trouvé.
> Ca s'arrose.


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Ben alors, Barbarella.
Tu as disparu?
Réunion?
Embouteillages?
Panne d'oreiller?


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, Barbarella.
> Tu as disparu?
> Réunion?
> Embouteillages?
> Panne d'oreiller?



Ben oui, quoi, elle vient cette définition ?


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, quoi, elle vient cette définition ?  [/quote
> Tu remontes 3 posts et tu l'as !!!
> 
> ... depuis hier.


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Alors ...
> 
> *Directives théatrales*



OK c'est bon, mais quelle idée d'aller la cacher derière un arrosoir !


Mise en scène ?


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Ce n'est pas mise en scène.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2003)

- ordres
- gestes
- gestuelle


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

- ordres - non
- gestes - non
- gestuelle - non


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

Scénographie ?


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Scénographie ?



Non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2003)

c'est pas l'heure de l'indice, là


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas l'heure de l'indice, là



On dirait bien que si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ambiance ?


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas l'heure de l'indice, là



Déjà ?

Bon alors ...

INDICE :

"Enseignement éthymologique"


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

Racinien ?


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Racinien ?



Du tout du tout Barbarella.

Bon mon indice étant quelque peu allembiqué, je le garde, mais je rajoute :

"Consignes de l'auteur dans le jeu de scène"


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

C'est l'heure de se remplir la pense.
Alors peut-être abrègerai-je vos souffrances après 13h


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

Bon appétit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Annotation ?


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon appétit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non non non non non


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Bon, vous n'avez pas l'air inspirés.

Réponse?


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Septembre 2003)

apostille ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Septembre 2003)

consignes (de jeu)


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> apostille ?



Non.


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> consignes (de jeu)



Non plus.


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous n'avez pas l'air inspirés.
> 
> Réponse?








pas déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scolie ?


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Scolie ?



Bonne approche, barbarella.
Mais les latins ne t'aideront pas.


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Septembre 2003)

interprétation ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2003)

Parmi les propositions faites, certaines sont-elles proches de la bonne réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_qu'est-ce que je cause bien, moi_


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> interprétation ?



Interprétation ==&gt; non.


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Parmi les propositions faites, certaines sont-elles proches de la bonne réponse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'apostille de MacZeKnife est dans l'esprit.
L'approche éthymologique de barbarella est dans le ton.

C'est une sorte d'ensemble d'apostilles d'origine grecque que l'auteur d'une pièce fait aux comédiens afin de les mettre en scène.

Je ne peux pas mieux vous aider, non?

Dis donc, c'est vrai que tu causes bien mon vieux raleur.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2003)

- glose
- notice
- notule
- scolie
- avis


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - glose
> - notice
> - notule
> - scolie
> - avis



Rien de tout cela.


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Notule ?


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Notule ?



Ehhhh ... non!

Rappelez moi comment on dit "enseignement" en grec ???
... histoire de vous rappeler mon premier indice !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

la didactique ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ehhhh ... non!
> 
> Rappelez moi comment on dit "enseignement" en grec ???
> ... histoire de vous rappeler mon premier indice !!



Mon père avait raison, j'aurais dû faire du grec


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> la didactique ?



C'est pas mal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ce mot t'aidera à trouver celui cherché.


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mon père avait raison, j'aurais dû faire du grec



S'il avait su que cela t'aurait servi dans un bar, ça ne lui aurait pas plu d'avantage.


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah à vrai dire non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'ai déja cherché avec cette racine et ca ne m'a pas mené bien loin...


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

il s'agit de *Didascalie* 

voici un  glossaire du théâtre dans lequel j'ai trouvé la réponse


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bah à vrai dire non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un petit Larousse illustré suffit à trouver.
Ou sinon le dico de l'académie française.


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> il s'agit de *Didascalie*
> 
> voici un  glossaire du théâtre dans lequel j'ai trouvé la réponse



Clap clap clap.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Félicitations.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel talent!! 

A ton tour


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> il s'agit de *Didascalie*
> 
> voici un  glossaire du théâtre dans lequel j'ai trouvé la réponse



Enseignement en grec se dit "didaskalia".

Autant dire que la réponse était donnée ...


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Ah, oui, là bravo, chapeau bas


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ah, oui, là bravo, chapeau bas



Bon, j'ai peut-être fait un peu fort, pour un début.

Je ne recommencerais plus.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

Bravo MZK


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai peut-être fait un peu fort, pour un début.
> 
> Je ne recommencerais plus.



ca m'arrive de faire un peu comme toi : du vieux français, introuvable, qui énerve tout le monde...


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

alonzo :

*avec la main*


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

Carresser
Manipuler
Prendre
Tenir


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Carresser
> Manipuler
> Prendre
> Tenir



que nenni


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

Manuel
Manuellement


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> *avec la main*



- donner
- aimer


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Manuel
> Manuellement



sur le sens ok, sur le type de mot non


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - donner
> - aimer



sur le type de mot ok, sur le sens assez froid


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> sur le sens ok, sur le type de mot non



Pas un adj ni un adv.
Un verbe alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

- repousser
- lacher


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Manier ?


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

Dextre ?
Senestre ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Palper ?


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

Toucher
Frôler
Effleurer


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

Giffler
Taper
Battre

Ecrire

Et d'une manière générale tout ce qu'on peut faire avec une main ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pas un adj ni un adv.
> Un verbe alors ?



yep


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - repousser
> - lacher


non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (double dose de smileys bleu - comme le Viagra - pour mon Vieux préféré - pas d'indice)


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Giffler
> Taper
> Battre
> 
> ...



rien de tout ca, sauf un ds cette liste qui est assez proche


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

Masser
Pétrir
Malaxer
Serrer


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

et moi alors


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est bleu le viagra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci de l'info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_mais t'as l'air bien au courant, toi..._


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ah bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BLEU ?!!?!??
Mais alors, c'est quoi ce que j'ai pris la dernière fois?

Nom de dieu, on s'est gourré. j'ai pris la pillule !!!


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Bon, je répète :

- Manier ?

- Palper ?

Je rajoute :

- Tapocher ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

- tapoter


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ah bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai vu des photos....


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je répète :
> 
> - Manier ?
> 
> ...


non et renon (je l'avais déjà dit il me semble)


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Masser
> Pétrir
> Malaxer
> Serrer



La c'est moi que tu viens d'oublier !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> et moi alors



je ne t'oublie pas ...

_sont-ce les propositions du message précédent de Petirix ("Masser, Pétrir, Malaxer, Serrer") qui t'irrites  _











_ah bravo MZK c'est de bon goût tout ca_


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> La c'est moi que tu viens d'oublier !!!



C'est pas du viagra, qu'il lui faut, c'est du cogitum


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> La c'est moi que tu viens d'oublier !!!



quelle concurrecne !! Je vous aime tous, tout va bien même si ce n'est pas encore la réponse....


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas du viagra, qu'il lui faut, c'est du cogitum



Ce qu'il lui faut c'est de suivre, tout simplement .


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

bon cher(e)s ami(e)s (je fais gaffe maintenant aux susceptibilités), je m'en vais de mon bureau vers mon chez moi, donc interruption de mes réponses pendant qq tps. Je reviens sur les ondes vers 21 h grosso modo (faut coucher les nenfants).

D'ici là un indice  :  *frapper sur le sommet* 
(trop facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

à tout'


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

Ca mérite bien un indice, ça, non ?


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

Ah ben a y'est c'est fait.


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bon cher(e)s ami(e)s (je fais gaffe maintenant aux susceptibilités), je m'en vais de mon bureau vers mon chez moi, donc interruption de mes réponses pendant qq tps. Je reviens sur les ondes vers 21 h grosso modo (faut coucher les nenfants).
> 
> D'ici là un indice  :  *frapper sur le sommet*
> (trop facile
> ...



Esquinter le portrait ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - tapoter








 et moi, alors


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu des photos....



c'est donc ça qui te fait de l'effet


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est donc ça qui te fait de l'effet



la preuve est  par ici _la décence naturelle qui me caractérise m'empêche d'exposer les yeux sensibles au choc de ma supposée lubricité_


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et moi, alors



le tapotage de clavier te tape sur le système, sorry


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

ca frappe mais ca n'esquinte pas, il me semble, désolé Barb


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ca frappe mais ca n'esquinte pas, il me semble, désolé Barb



Applaudir.


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Cogner ?

Toquer ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

vouzetestousmuetsoumorts? un indice ?


_oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! oui un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! un indice !! _ 

bon d'accord :     *enjeu*


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Applaudir.



nope


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Cogner ?
> 
> Toquer ?



nope x 2


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

marteler


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

- taper la carte


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> marteler



non pas de marteau dans tout ca, même au figuré


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

de la main / frapper au sommet / enjeu 

==&gt; ???????

enjeu = pari
un rapport avec le casino ?

Avec tes conneries je suis encore au boulot un vendredi soir.
Vais me faire engueuler ...


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Surenchérir ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Avec tes conneries je suis encore au boulot un vendredi soir.
> Vais me faire engueuler ...



Tu n'as qu'à dire que c'est pas de ta faute


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as qu'à dire que c'est pas de ta faute



Je refuse déjà d'entendre ça de mes gamins ...
Pour dormir sur le palier ya rien de mieux.


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

rafler
faire sauter la banque
faire péter les scores

Pis j'le connais l'aut, y va m'dire que c'est pas ça rien que pour me contrarier.


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> de la main / frapper au sommet / enjeu
> 
> ==&gt; ???????
> 
> ...



tu travailles trop .


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je refuse déjà d'entendre ça de mes gamins ...
> Pour dormir sur le palier ya rien de mieux.



Tu as oublié tes clés ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> rafler
> faire sauter la banque
> faire péter les scores
> 
> Pis j'le connais l'aut, y va m'dire que c'est pas ça rien que pour me contrarier.



et oui  " l'autre" va te répondre que ce n'est pas cela, mais dans sa très grande mansuétude va te (et à Barb et le Vieux, itou)   *2*  *indices :* 

*- dans un jeu de balle* _(ca peut être "confusionnant" avec "enjeu" mais n'y prêtez pas garde)_ 

*- accepter* 

fastoche, non


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié tes clés ?



Il y a des fois ou on me fait comprendre que ce n'est pas la peine de m'en servir !


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Surenchérir ?



nooOOOooonn


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et oui  " l'autre" va te répondre que ce n'est pas cela, mais dans sa très grande mansuétude va te (et à Barb et le Vieux, itou)   *2*  *indices :*
> 
> *- dans un jeu de balle* _(ca peut être "confusionnant" avec "enjeu" mais n'y prêtez pas garde)_
> 
> ...



servir ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as qu'à dire que c'est pas de ta faute



oui, tu donnes mon tel à ta moitié (je te l'envoies en MP) pour qu'elle m'engueule ...

_keskjracontecommekonerycédingue_


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Toper ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Toper ?



c'est avec une joie presque (faut pas déconner) indicible que je déclare Barb gagnante de ce (semi-)marathon. Il s'agissait bien de TOPER (cf exemples plus bas) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mon p'tit Pet; tu peux rentrer chez toi, le coeur gros mais la tête haute (pour affronter l'engueulade qui t'attend, c'est mieux. Sois fort), Barb est une adversaire redoutable, une sorte de dico avec un clavier au bout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant au Vieux, il est descendu à la pharmacie pour échanger les pastilles Drill rouges contre des Viagra bleu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<font color="blue">  _TOPER, verbe
A.  Empl. intrans.
   1. Vx.     Accepter l'enjeu de l'adversaire, notamment au jeu de dé. J'ai massé vingt pistoles, il n'y a pas voulu toper (Ac. 1798-1878).     Expr. Tope et dingue. ,,J'accepte et je tiens`` (Ac. 1798-1878).
   2. Accepter une proposition ou un marché. Je leur dirais: « Voici un petit bout de concordat en soixante articles, signez-le moi, je vous le payerai dix mille francs par article (...) » Cela dit sans phrase, on toperait en trente-six heures (STENDHAL, Corresp., t. 3, 1831, p. 29).
3. Taper (dans la main d'une personne) pour conclure un marché.
4. GOLF.     Toper la balle. Frapper la balle sur son sommet. Mlle Tollon s'énerve visiblement, et, à plusieurs reprises, tope la balle (L'Auto, 28 avr. 1934, p. 4 ds GRUBB Sports 1937, p. 74).

_   </font>


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

Mes plus enthousiastes félicitations à Madame Robert ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) euh barbarella, pardon.

Puisqu'il en est ainsi je rentre affronter Isabel (euh non, ça c'est la tornade, mais ça va être pareil)

Mais je me serais bien justifié avec une médaille quand même.

Je sens que je vais me faire frapper sur le sommet de la main, moi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A t'chao, bon week end, et à lundi!


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

ca y est le 'Pet' est reparti pour un w-e de bricolage...

Bon Barbichette, écris nous une jolie définition comme tu en as le secret


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'il en est ainsi je rentre affronter Isabel (euh non, ça c'est la tornade, mais ça va être pareil)



Madame Isabelle PetIrix,

Vieux Râleur vous présente ses compliments, et vous prie de bien vouloir excuser le retard de Nicolas.

En effet, une tâche urgente autant qu'inopinée l'a retenu dans nos bureaux. Les qualités qu'il développe le rendent indispensable pour certains dossiers.

Ainsi, je me suis vu dans l'obligation de demander à Nicolas de bien vouloir retarder son retour parmi vous, le privant ainsi, j'en suis conscient, des joies de retrouver sa famille et votre compagnie à laquelle il est tendrement attaché.

Permettez-moi de vous renouveler mes excuses, Madame Isabelle, et vous prie de croire à l'expression de mes sentiments respectueux et dévoués.

Vieux Râleur



_et celle-là, s'il ose l'imprimer et la montrer, je me la coupe!_


















_... ce qui serait bien dommage, j'en conviens_


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Tout d'abord, merci à MackZeKnife pour ce suspens insoutenable.

Merci à Vieux Raleur et PetIrix pour leurs interventions qui m'ont mise sur le bon chemin.

Et surtout, j'espère sans rancune de la part de PetIrix, pour un humour parfois douteux.

_Il m'est aussi arrivé de dormir sur le palier, mais pas pour les mêmes raisons_

Dans un instant la suite du programe


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _Il m'est aussi arrivé de dormir sur le palier, mais pas pour les mêmes raisons_



bah alors bichette


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Madame Isabelle PetIrix,
> 
> Vieux Râleur vous présente ses compliments, et vous prie de bien vouloir excuser le retard de Nicolas.
> 
> ...



Et les hommages, les hommages ça, ça scotche toujours les Dames.


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Alors, voilà :

*Manière d'être assis, placé. *


Et comme il est tard deux indices :

- Position

- Equilibre

A vous


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors, voilà :
> 
> *Manière d'être assis, placé. *
> 
> ...



you are bien brave


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> you are bien brave



Eh oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je m'en vais faire la vaisselle


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fait bien tremper avec de l'eau chaude et du ... citron, le gateau au chocolat ca attache...


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> fait bien tremper avec de l'eau chaude et du ... citron, le gateau au chocolat ca attache...



Surtout sur les assiettes, si on le laisse sécher.


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

bon revenons à nos petits moutons :

guingois

... entre 2 chaises (le © ...)


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bon revenons à nos petits moutons :
> 
> guingois
> 
> ... entre 2 chaises (le © ...)



Eh bien non


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien non



ca m'aurait étonné...


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ca m'aurait étonné...



Ce n'est pas pour cela qu'il faut perdre ton aplomb.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

- à cheval
- bascule  
- assiette


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

assiette ?

assurance ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - assiette




Bravo Vieux Raleur, et en plus j'avais donné un super indice.

Donc à toi le flambeau


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> assiette ?
> 
> assurance ?



Dommage, trop tard


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

et oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est comme ca lorsqu'on cherche avec la fenêtre de réponse ouverte pendant une demi-heure. Bravo le Vieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Barb, j'avais pas vu ton indice


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Vieux Raleur, et en plus j'avais donné un super indice.
> Donc à toi le flambeau



merci, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_bon, je m'y colle..._


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

nous y sommes:


*terme culinaire* 

à vous...


----------



## Nexka (20 Septembre 2003)

Saler
émincer
poivrer
pôeller


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

appareil ?

ganache ?

sabayon ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> *appareil ?*



bravo MZK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




du premier coup!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à toi la main...


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Bon, on attend !


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on attend !


tu ne t'éloignes jamais de ton écran plus de 15 mn ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






alors qu'il fait si beau et chaud dehors ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon pour la def, je me sens une grosse fatigue (au propre et au figuré) alors je propose que ce soit la gardienne du temple du Pétomane, notre inspiratrice à tous Barbarella qui s'y colle (comme on dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Barb à toi, telle est ma volonté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 _pfff, ce post m'a épuisé_


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

C'est bien parce que je ne suis pas de trop mauvaise humeur.

*Qui est sans suite, sans liaison, sans logique*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

- incongru
- inadapté
- hors de propos


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - incongru
> - inadapté
> - hors de propos



Je ne te le fais pas dire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te le fais pas dire



impertinente


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> impertinente



Non, c'est pas ça


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

incohérent

incongruent


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> incohérent
> 
> incongruent



Malheureusement, non.


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

Vieux raleur ?


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Vieux raleur ?



S'il a bu tout ce qu'il préconisait comme carburant avec ses recettes, il doit être déchiré


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

décousu ?
inconsistant ?
chaotique ?


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> décousu ?



Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_avec ou sans l'indice ?_

A toi


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _avec ou sans l'indice ?_








 sans...

je dois avoir les yeux collés


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

allez une facile :

*faire échouer*


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Saborder ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Saborder ?



mille millions de mille fois .... non


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Anéantir ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

- saboter


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

non à vos deux propositions (salut le Vieux, bien levé ?)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non à vos deux propositions (salut le Vieux, bien levé ?)



Bien merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bonjour à toi


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Couler ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

- miner


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Torpiller ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

ni couler, ni miner, ni torpiller

un indice bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un indice bientôt



de bientôt à maintenant, le chemin est si court...


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> de bientôt à maintenant, le chemin est si court...



bon alors maintenant et puisque c'est si gentiment demandé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2 indices pour le prix d'1 :

1) ce mot s'utilise bien - comme vous l'avez proposé - dans le contexte de la marine, de la voile
2) il existe une forme pronominale : "*s'étendre*"

a vous (facile)


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

S'étaler ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> S'étaler ?



t'es-tu fait mal ? non ? tant mieux
non ce n'est pas ca (tant pis)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

- étaler (les voiles)


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - étaler (les voiles)



ben non sinon j'aurais dit oui à Barb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est un peu venté pour toi le Vieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 va falloir que tu réduises la voilure


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Renverser ?

Répandre ?

Allez bon appétit


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Renverser ?
> 
> Répandre ?
> 
> Allez bon appétit



non (bon app')

il y a avait un indice dans ma précédente réponse au Vieux.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

- déventer
- affaler


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - déventer
> -  *affaler *



oui monsieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



à toi


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Larguer ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Larguer ?



sauf votre respect, Mademoiselle, vous l'êtes cette fois-ci


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Il s'est avachi, Vieux Raleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est avachi, Vieux Raleur ?








 c'est quoi, ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




suis au bureau en train de me faire ch*** avec des sauvegardes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon, puisque le dico est ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




m'occupe de vous, mes enfants...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> oui monsieur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



youpeee


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi, ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca c'est de la conscience professionnelle


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est de l'  *in*conscience professionnelle


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

>












*BON* !!! c'est pour quand la suite ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *BON* !!! c'est pour quand la suite ?



la voilà:

*une des quatre* n.m.

à vous


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Quart ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Quart ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Été ?

Automne ?

Hiver ?

Printemps ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Été ?
> 
> Automne ?
> 
> ...



Vivaldi te dit: 






 non


----------



## Nexka (22 Septembre 2003)

Atos
Portos
Aramis
d'Artagnan
?


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Poivre ?

Gingembre ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

le Vieux s'est pris les doigts dans la bande, vous l'entendez crier ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 impossible pour lui d'atteindre son clavier ou le téléphone, il va rester coincé au bureau jusqu'à l'ouverture demain matin


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Faudrait, peut-être prévenir les pompiers


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Nord ?

Sud ?

Est ?

Ouest ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Nord ?
> 
> Sud ?
> 
> ...



"une pointe cardinale" ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait, peut-être prévenir les pompiers



votre détresse me touche profondément... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hélas, que des mauvaises nouvelles:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et non pour toutes vos propositions à cette minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_une bonne nouvelle quand même: suis bien vivant_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> dis donc le Vieux, peux-tu nous expliquer comment "une" des quatre est un "n.m.", c'est confusing..



très cher ami (tu permets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) nous nous tropuvons là devant une particularité de notre langue


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

feuille ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> feuille ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice...

S'il vous plaît


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice, un indice...
> 
> S'il vous plaît



je vote également en faveur de l'indice


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je vote également en faveur de l'indice



vouv ne viendrez pas vous plaindre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*il vaut mieux l'avoir net...*


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> très cher ami (tu permets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je m'en suis rendu compte après avoir posé la question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Poivre et gingembre proposés par Barb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je m'en suis rendu compte après avoir posé la question
> 
> 
> 
> ...



une femme "de goût", n'est-il pas


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> une femme "de goût", n'est-il pas



une femme piquante certainement


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une femme piquante certainement



calmons-nous, sa pudeur et sa modesties bien connues vont être mises à mal...


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> vouv ne viendrez pas vous plaindre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je vais plaindre aux modos, c'est encore un truc salace


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Temps ?


----------



## iMax (22 Septembre 2003)

temps -&gt; argent


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> temps -&gt; argent



non, non, iMax on ne prend pas le train ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 _on cherche la réponse à un p**** de définition proposée par le Vieux _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je vais plaindre aux modos, c'est encore un truc salace



il est vrai que tu as l'esprit particulièrement mal tourné...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non, non, iMax on ne prend pas le train ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es vraiment fâché avec les genres, toi


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'es vraiment fâché avec les genres, toi



moi qui avais de si belles tournures de phrase, depuis que je poste sur MacG, c'est cuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je confonds même le féminin et le masculin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 _comme dans ta  *p*** de def* , le Vieux_


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> il est vrai que tu as l'esprit particulièrement mal tourné...



enfin clairvoyant


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> enfin clairvoyant



tu serais plus avisé en me proposant des solutions...


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Et ma réponse à moi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et ma réponse à moi



mmaaaaaaaaaaa ppuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupuceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 non


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mmaaaaaaaaaaa ppuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupuceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est-ce que vous avez bu ce soir ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu serais plus avisé en me proposant des solutions...



si on ne peut plus baguenauder dans ce thread ...
alors NON je dis NON (c'est pas ca la réponse ???


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que vous avez bu ce soir ?



rien c'est bien le souci ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hier soir ca allait


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que vous avez bu ce soir ?



tout simplement la joie de vous compter à nouveau parmi nous, très chère...


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement la joie de vous compter à nouveau parmi nous, très chère...



quel flatteur, ce Vieux...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> quel flatteur, ce Vieux...



non, tout simplement sous son charme...


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> non, tout simplement sous son charme...



t'as oublié les


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié les



si elle ne craque pas, avec ça


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> si elle ne craque pas, avec ça



je crois qu'elle s'est piquée avec son rouet...


----------



## UltraFloodeur (22 Septembre 2003)

c'est clair


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair



t'es bien le seul à y voir clair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi j'abandonne pour ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai un bouquin su'l feu

ciao Barb, ciao le Vieux, sweet dreams


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> t'es bien le seul à y voir clair
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, moi j'ai terminé le mien, alors Vieux Raleur un indice, *Un vrai* merci


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Au fait bonne nuit, et doux rêves MZK


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Et n'oubliez pas que nous ne sommes pas là pour flooder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, Vieux Raleur ton indice


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

trèfle
carreau
coeur
pique


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Ce que j'aimerais bien savoir déjà, c'est une des quatre, mais une des quatre quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> trèfle
> carreau
> *coeur*
> pique



bravo, Luc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




désolé, barbarella et MZK


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bravo, Luc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et quand je pense, que j'y avais pensé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 , les quatre épices, les quatre dimensions, les quatre couleurs... 

Maintenant le pire nous attend.

Bravo LucG


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant le pire nous attend.



et là, j'ai bien peur que tu n'aies raison...


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Pour toi Luc, tu l'as bien mérité, et c'est un gros sacrifice de ma part


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

Et zut, moi qui ne traînais plus dans ce fil faute de temps pour chercher des définitions, me voilà obligé de laisser mon tarot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus faut que je désigne quelqu'un pour "et avec la tête". 

Bon, patientez un quart d'heure, vous n'avez qu'à taper le carton en attendant.


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant le pire nous attend.



Le pire n'est jamais le pire que provisoirement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, je pense que c'est facile alors agitez-vous : demain, j'ai du boulot, et donc, demain, je ne pourrai pas suivre vos élucubrations à la minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la définition :

*Niais, sot, bêtifiant*

Afin d'éviter des commentaires déplacés, des ricanements glauques et des sous-entendus douteux, je précise immédiatement que, contrairement à ce que des posteurs trop prompts à la détente, manquant de réflexion, pour tout dire ayant la tête près du bonnet pourraient s'aventurer à penser et qui plus est à proposer ; la réponse n'est pas "Luc G".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

- moi


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - moi



Ben non


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben non



sympa, ça: il commence par me vexer


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

- benêt
- nigaud
- gourde
- bebête
- innocent


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Béta ?

Gribouille ?

Balot ?

Cloche ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

Bon, reste plus qu'à attendre le bon-vouloir de môssieu Luc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












_je ferme de 8:15 à 20:30_


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bon, reste plus qu'à attendre le bon-vouloir de môssieu Luc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu bosses aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu bosses aujourd'hui ?



A/R Marseille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas rigolo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faites pas les fous


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> A/R Marseille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on aura juste le temps de faire 5-6 défs


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

Pour l'heure, toujours pas de bonne réponse.
Mais pour sûr, d'ici la fin, on va avoir du vocabulaire pour s'envoyer des mots doux sur MacGé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'avais pas pensé à ça, mais finalement cette définition fera oeuvre utile


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Abruti,

crétin,

idiot...


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

enclume ?

lourdaud ?

salsifis ?

 _j'adore ce jeu ! merci Luc _


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Andouille,

cornichon,

patate...

Moi aussi j'adore ce jeu


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

*Spéciale dédicace*

Corniaud,

bourrique,

primate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ça c'est pour mon vieux prof de math_


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

Toujours pas ça, mais sûr que je vais me faire une anthologie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




barbarella, un mauvais point pour toi : critiquer les profs de maths. C'estpas tellement les profs, ma femme est prof de math et je ne me fais pas faute de la critiquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'aime beaucoup les maths même si je n'en fais plus, c'est de la poésie pure et c'est encore un domaine où on peut se contenter d'un papier et d'un crayon (bon, une bibliothèque pas loin, ça aide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour avancer.


Quant au sujet qui nous intéresse, les solutions proposées correspondent plus souvent à mon avis à un truc genre "imbécile, idiot, etc..." qu'à "niais, etc...".

C'était un indice


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas ça, mais sûr que je vais me faire une anthologie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse moi LucG, je dis pas ça pour tous les profs de math, j'en ai connu de vachement sympa _ceux que j'ai pas eu_


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Niquedouille ?

Coquebin ?

Poire ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

après l'avalanche de Barb...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




couillon ?

béta ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> après l'avalanche de Barb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toujours pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Va falloir pense à faire venir un ornithologue parce qu'avec tous ces noms d'oiseau...


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Serin ?

Pigeon ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Serin ?
> 
> Pigeon ?



C'est pas parce que je parle de nom d'oiseau que c'est un nom d'oiseau


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Simplet ?

Nunuche ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Simplet ?
> 
> Nunuche ?



c'est pas ça mais ça chauffe (c'est comme mon repas, d'ailleurs : dans 20' je m'en vais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Pomme ?

Oie blanche ?


----------



## PetIrix (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout, j'espère sans rancune de la part de PetIrix, pour un humour parfois douteux.



Douteux, comment ça douteux ?



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _Il m'est aussi arrivé de dormir sur le palier, mais pas pour les mêmes raisons_



Faudra me raconter cette anecdote.


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Faudra me raconter cette anecdote.



Ca n'a rien de bien extraordinaire, un soir en rentrant tard, je me suis arrêtée au troisième, au lieu d'aller jusqu'au quatrième, et comme ma clé ne marchait pas, j'ai dormi sur le palier en attendant l'arrivée des secours. Je dois quand même dire que le voisin a été surpris en sortant de chez lui le matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










------------------------------------------------------------------
Crédule ? 

Naïf ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Oie blanche ?



espèce éteinte, non ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

une blonde ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_je vous prie de m'excuser de ce dérapage sexiste, Mesdames ..._


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une blonde ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M'en fiche je suis pas blonde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et vous les filles ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Crédule ?
> 
> Naïf ?



Toujours pas


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> M'en fiche je suis pas blonde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne m'adressais pas spécialement à toi, Barb, ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas



un indice, un indice....


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je ne m'adressais pas spécialement à toi, Barb, ...



Oui, mais quand tu dis Mesdames, je me mêle à la masse


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un indice, un indice....



Allez LucG, un bon geste


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais quand tu dis Mesdames, je me mêle à la masse



certes


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a rien de bien extraordinaire, un soir en rentrant tard, je me suis arrêtée au troisième, au lieu d'aller jusqu'au quatrième



Ca m'est déjà arrivé, ça.
Mais le surpris c'était moi quand j'ai vu un homme ouvrir "ma" porte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et le voisin aussi quand il a cru que j'essayais de forcer la sienne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'échange verbal  fut alors à peu près celui de Desproges dans l'ascenceur. 
Mais ton anecdote est pour le moins originale.


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2003)

S'cusez moi pour les interludes, je suis vaguement occupé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors un indice : 

* Pour lui, c'est la fête ! *

Comment ça, il est pas bien mon indice !


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

Jacques?


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Jacques?



Non


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

Simple?


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Simple?


Simple, oui, mais pas à ce point, quand même !


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Gille ?


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

Badaud


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2003)

Ni gille, ni badaud.

Comme je m'enfuis du boulot et que ce soir, je ne m'y mettrai pas avant 22h (si l'orage ne pète pas trop), un petit indice supplémentaire :

c'est un mot plutôt populaire, limite argotique. C'est dans le petit larousse, pas sûr que ce soit dans le dictionnaire de l'académie.


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Branque ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

neu-neu


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> neu-neu



Bravo, MackZeKnife (à part que sur le larousse, c'est en un seul mot, sans trait d'union : neuneu).

J'éviterai de dire : "c'est celui qui le dit qui l'est"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À toi pour la suite


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Bravo MZK


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

Luc, merci pour l'indice "fête"... ce n'est pas très loin de chez moi. Si j'en crois les affiches, cette année le thème est "Alien et Dino(saure)"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon pour la def j'en avais une mais ... je l'ai oubliée (c'est balot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

allons-y (piskilfo) :

*exécuter prestement*


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Faire diligence ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

bon mes petits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ce n'est pas que j'embête en votre compagnie, mais je tiens une petite forme cette semaine.
A 22h30-22h40, je me retire en mes appartements pour un petit peu de lecture et zzzzz zzzz zzzz.


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Faire diligence ?



ce n'est pas le Wild West Show


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Bâcler ?

Allez, bonne nuit à tous


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bâcler ?
> 
> Allez, bonne nuit à tous



REVEIIIILLLLL !!!!

C'est pas tout de poster tard, faut aussi se lever tôt !!

BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE.

-----------------------------------------

- se précipiter ?
- manu militari ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bâcler ?



non ce n'est pas péjoratif


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

Promptement ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> REVEIIIILLLLL !!!!
> 
> C'est pas tout de poster tard, faut aussi se lever tôt !!
> 
> BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE.



PAS CRIER ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> - se précipiter ?
> - manu militari ?



pas ca


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Avec célérité ?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

Expédier ?
Dépécher ?
Régler ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Promptement ?



non, non il s'agit bien d'un verbe


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

avec célérité ? non, trop vite Barb


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Expédier ?
> Dépécher ?
> Régler ?



non plus


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> PAS CRIER



Je ne crie pas je parle fort.
Pas beaucoup dormi.
Grosse journée prévue.
Et je ne sais pas pourquoi, je me sens en forme.
Profitons en ça devrait retomber d'ici deux heures ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crie pas je parle fort.



ah bon, j'avais cru...


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

encore une proposition chacun et je donne le premier vrai indice


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

Terminer
Solder


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Terminer
> Solder



non, non


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> encore une proposition chacun et je donne le premier vrai indice



Il va falloir attendre Vieux Raleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Se hâter ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir attendre Vieux Raleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je n'avais pas encore compté le Vieux (il est resté à Marseille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Concernant ta réponse, non.

et voilà l'indice (2 en 1 comme d'hab  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

*ramener vers le haut, fixer ensemble* 

ca devient facile


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2003)

coucou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







- lier


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ca devient facile



Tu trouves toi ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> coucou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non (salut, tu as embrassé la Bonne Mère pour nous j'espère)


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouves toi ?



allez 2ème série :

*rédiger, raconter*


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Exprimer ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non (salut, tu as embrassé la Bonne Mère pour nous j'espère)



j'ai beaucoup, beaucoup prié por le rachat de vos âmes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... mais à chaque fois Elle me répondait: "des prières, il en faut beaucoup plus"


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Exprimer ?



non

3ème série :

*courir, manches*


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

Modification de la règle.

Entre le boulot et le bar, on finit par s'y perdre.
Moi en tout cas.

Je souhaiterais instaurer un ajout d'indice avec récapitulation des termes précédents.


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Modification de la règle.
> 
> Entre le boulot et le bar, on finit par s'y perdre.
> Moi en tout cas.
> ...



Excellente idée, qui s'y colle ?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Excellente idée, qui s'y colle ?



J'aurais tendance à proposer l'auteur des maux à chercher!


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais tendance à proposer l'auteur des maux à chercher!



Quand je dis "maux", c'est parce qu'avec mon nouveau dico (sur les conseils pratiques de barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) j'ai ma boîte d'aspro. (pour la pub, essayez novacetol, c'est redoutable).


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Trousser ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Trousser ?



Bravo Mademoiselle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







il est inutile de trousser une récap des indices. J'ai donc plus de temps pour aller trousser...


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Mademoiselle



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Rencontre de nombreuses personnes, dans un même lieu*

Pas d'indice


----------



## krystof (23 Septembre 2003)

Partouze.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2003)

bravo, miss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






- meeting
- colloque


----------



## krystof (23 Septembre 2003)

Orgie.


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Partouze.



Non, ce n'est pas ça


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bravo, miss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni l'un, ni l'autre


----------



## krystof (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas ça



Ah bon ? Mais alors que peuvent faire plusieurs personnes ensemble, dans un même lieu


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Orgie.



Non plus


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Rencontre de nombreuses personnes, dans un même lieu*



CONFERENCE?
RASSEMBLEMENT?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Réunion
Briefing
Grève de la RATP/SNCF


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

forum ?
agora ?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

Séminaire


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

Symposium


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

congres?
conciliabule?
festival?


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

DOUCEMENT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ce n'est aucune de ces propositions


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

Banquet
Pot
Fête


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

Les fast machin, là.
Les trucs de recontres en 7 minutes
Chais pu comment ça s'appelle.


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

Conseil
Conciliabule


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Conciliabule


déjà dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



assemblé?
manifestation?
concentration?


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Les fast machin, là.
> Les trucs de recontres en 7 minutes
> Chais pu comment ça s'appelle.



ca s'appelle du "speed-dating"


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

table ronde?


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

clan?
secte?


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Toujours rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Après déjeuner un indice ?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> déjà dit



Ouais ouais ouais. T'as bien fait d'éditer "symposium" !!!


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ca s'appelle du "speed-dating"



Ah voilà.
Merci MZK


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Toujours rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Restaurant ?
Sodexho ?
Croissanterie ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2003)

- conclave
- concile


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - conclave
> - concile



ca y est, le Vieux, tu vas rentrer dans les Ordres ?


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Restaurant ?
> Sodexho ?
> Croissanterie ?



Pourquoi pas cantine ?


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - conclave
> - concile



Non, mais tu commences bien


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

concert?
thérapie de groupe?groupe?
sénat?


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

synode?
consistoire?
messe?
groupe de prière?


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

cérémonie?
office?
pélerinage?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas cantine ?



Bon ben cantine, alors


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

1 nain 10 !
1 nain 10 !
1 nain 10 !


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> concert?
> thérapie de groupe?groupe?
> sénat?
> 
> ...



Rien de tout cela ginette


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben cantine, alors



Et non


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> 1 nain 10 !
> 1 nain 10 !
> 1 nain 10 !



Voilà, voilà :

*collaboration, coopération*

_maintenant c'est facile_


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

jamboree


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

OMC ?

Cancun ? Cancon ?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, voilà :
> 
> *collaboration, coopération*
> 
> _maintenant c'est facile_



Tu ne veux pas de ma nouvelle règle ?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

Partenariat


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

entreprise ?

société ?


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne veux pas de ma nouvelle règle ?



Bon, voilà :

La définition :

*Rencontre de nombreuses personnes, dans un même lieu *

Indice n° 1 :

*collaboration, coopération *


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà :
> 
> La définition :
> 
> ...



et nos propos ?


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> jamboree
> 
> OMC ?
> 
> Cancun ? Cancon ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

club


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

amicale


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et nos propos ?



Ohoh, doucement ya pas le feu, de toute façon c'est pas ça


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

confédération ?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ohoh, doucement ya pas le feu, de toute façon c'est pas ça



Tu faux à ton devoir.
Es tu sûre de n'oubler personne ?
Même mon "partenariat", n'est pas bon ?


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà :
> 
> La définition :
> 
> ...


ASSOCIATION?
SYNDICAT?
FEDERATION?
COMPAGNONNAGE?


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu faux à ton devoir.
> Es tu sûre de n'oubler personne ?
> Même mon "partenariat", n'est pas bon ?



Ni parteneriat, ni club, ni amicale, ni confédération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ je suis plus là_


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> ASSOCIATION?
> SYNDICAT?
> FEDERATION?
> COMPAGNONNAGE?








 vous êtes combien ?

Non ginette, pas ça


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

concours ?


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

ordre?
communauté?


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> ordre?
> communauté?



Non, ginette. En revanche :

concours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo MZK


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non, ginette. En revanche :
> 
> concours
> 
> ...



Il est résolument trop fort ce MZK.
Je m'incline encore une fois.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ça commence à faire mal au dos.


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

on y retourne :

*représentation*


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Symbole
Emblème
Portrait


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Spectacle
Pièce (de théatre)


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Bureau ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

Non Barb, non PetIrix... 

_c'est vrai que la def est vague, courage_


----------



## ginette107 (24 Septembre 2003)

Image?
Icône?
Allégorie


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

reproduction
Image
Dessin
Allégorie
Emblème
Caricature
Reflet
Evocation

C'est vrai que la liste est longue
Courage


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2003)

J'ai la flemme de tout lire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors peut-être cela a déjà été dit.
C'est  juste histoire de mettre mon grain de sel et de vous soutenir moralement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Assemblée


----------



## ginette107 (24 Septembre 2003)

description?
exhibition?
notation?
comédie?
première?
observation?


----------



## ginette107 (24 Septembre 2003)

Serait il possible de recentrer le sujet car représentation est quand même un mot "très" polysemique


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Serait il possible de recentrer le sujet car représentation est quand même un mot "très" polysemique



1 nain 10
1 nain 10

J'lai déjà fait ?
Oh pardon !!!


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Rêve ?

Schéma ?

Plan ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Serait il possible de recentrer le sujet car représentation est quand même un mot "très" polysemique



je pense qu' "1 nain 10" est effectivement bienvenu pour préciser le champ de vos recherches. J'y réflechis et je vous dis...


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

le voila, sachant qu'aucune de vos propositions n'était la réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

*étoile*


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> le voila, sachant qu'aucune de vos propositions n'était la réponse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opéra
Ballet
Opérette


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Dance


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Chorégraphie
Farandolle
Quadrille


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ballet



Si c'est ça, je meurs


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Dance



Euh ...

S'cusez ...
Je voulais dire Danse


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Euh ...
> 
> S'cusez ...
> Je voulais dire Danse



je m'interrogeais effectivement sur tes goûts musicaux ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est ça, je meurs



pourquoi pas aussi balai


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

au vu de vos réponses "étoile" vous a mis sur une voie de garage. Je la remplace par  *vedette* 

_aloss là c'est donné_


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas aussi balai



Tu peux te brosser !!

Ya rien de bien ??


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux te brosser !!
> 
> Ya rien de bien ??



et non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voir mon post du dessus qui a croisé le tien


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Emission
Variété


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Réality show


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Etoile = star = star académy ???


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Concert ?


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Récital
Audition


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

non à tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




autre indice :  *métal précieux*


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Sept d'or ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Sept d'or ?


pas mal, pas mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ce n'est pas du tout la réponse attendue...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




courage d'ici 19h15 un autre indice mais cherchez qd même, je récap :

*représentation, vedette, métal précieux*


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

remise de prix

cesar
oscar

Emission à la con !
Oups, ça m'a échappé.


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Les César ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Les César ?



déjà pris par PetIrix.
Ceci dit vous allez dans la mauvaise direction


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> déjà pris par PetIrix.
> Ceci dit vous allez dans la mauvaise direction



un autre indice qui va semer la confusion :

*statue(tte) *


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pas mal, pas mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disque d'or
Disque de platine


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Cérémonie
Récompense


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

rien de ce qui précède : ce n'est pas un évènement


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Médaille
Monnaie


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Idole
Fétiche
Monument


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Cariatide


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Tu fais un brainstorming PetIrix ?


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais un brainstorming PetIrix ?



Et non. Ce n'est pas ça non plus!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh pardon.
Ca devient contagieux ce thread.


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *Idole*
> Fétiche
> Monument



Le déluge de propositions a fini par payer : bravo PetIrix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_faudra un jour que tu explicites ce pseudo..._


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Le déluge de propositions a fini par payer : bravo PetIrix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



méme Barbarella en reste bouche


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> méme Barbarella en reste bouche



J'en suis même coite


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Le déluge de propositions a fini par payer : bravo PetIrix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il était temps.
J'avais épuisé toutes mes réserves.

Il serait inconvenant de déclarer Barbarella mon idole, cependant, m'ayant cédé son tour en d'autres lieux, je n'hésiterais donc pas un seul instant à lui céder ici le mien.

S'il vous plaît ...


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _faudra un jour que tu explicites ce pseudo..._



C'est déjà fait mais je ne sais plus où.
Donc rien que pour toi ...

Je bosse sur Unix sur des stations  




, dont l'OS s'appelle 





J'ai juste ajouté "Petit" devant parce que grand ça fait prétencieux. Et sans rien il manque quelque chose.

Et pis ça fait un peu gaulois.
Mais rien a voir avec petit risque, ou je ne sais quoi d'autre.

Voilààà.

Tu sais tout.

Et ton tien, c'est quoi ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Il était temps.
> J'avais épuisé toutes mes réserves.
> 
> barbarella, m'ayant cédé son tour en d'autres lieux, je n'hésiterais donc pas un seul instant à lui céder ici le mien.



*Dispositif intérieur de bois ou de fer, pour éviter l'écartement de deux murs*


----------



## mere theresa (24 Septembre 2003)

etais

ou quelque chose d'approchant


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

moufle


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

tirant ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Non,

non,

non.

Dans la matinée un indice


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

étançon ?
écoinçon ?
harpon ?
noyau ?
ouvrage ?
solive ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> étançon ?
> écoinçon ?
> harpon ?
> noyau ?
> ...



si tu empiles le tout, t'as pas peur que ça se casse la gu**** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_au fond à gauche, merci_


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> étançon ?
> écoinçon ?
> harpon ?
> noyau ?
> ...








 je suis vraiment navrée, j'espère que n'y a pas passé la nuit


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> si tu empiles le tout, t'as pas peur que ça se casse la gu****
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vieux Raleur, si tu continues comme ça, il va falloir prendre des mesures, fais au moins une proposition.


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> je suis vraiment navrée, j'espère que n'y a pas passé la nuit


non, non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cela surgit de mon esprit sans forcer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ceci dit je ne vois pas et j'attendrais l'indice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&gt; le Vieux, tu sors beaucoup en ce moment je trouve _


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Contrefort


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non, non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouais...



			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit je ne vois pas et j'attendrais l'indice



Il y est déjà l'indice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _&gt; le Vieux, tu sors beaucoup en ce moment je trouve _



Il faut bien que jeunesse se passe


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Contrefort



Alors là, pas du tout, du tout


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...



ce que j'aime chez toi, Barb, c'est ta gouaille parigote


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ce que j'aime chez toi, Barb, c'est ta gouaille parigote



Ce n'est pas la peine de noyer le poisson, j'attends toujours vos propositions.

_Pourtant avec l'indice_ c'est facile


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _&gt; le Vieux, tu sors beaucoup en ce moment je trouve _



et encore, suis retenu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















bon, sinon la miss va râler... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- appui


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Ce n'est pas appui, l'indice a été posté à 8 H 48


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la peine de noyer le poisson, j'attends toujours vos propositions.


dis donc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en ai fait un quintal, toutes incorrectes certes, mais je souffle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _Pourtant avec l'indice_ c'est facile


c'est habituellement ce que je dis quand je suis de l'autre côté de la barrière


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas appui, l'indice a été posté à 8 H 48



Tu mets des indices sur l'emplacement des indices.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu dépasses les bornes des limites Barbarella !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

maître (comme dans mur maître) ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

poutre ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

portée (mesure ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> portée (mesure ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est plutot musical, là, non ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Je ne vais pas y aller par quatre chemins, ni arpenter de long en large, c'est non à tout.

*Je vais quand même pas les mettre en  rouge   les indices*


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vais pas y aller par quatre chemins, ni arpenter de long en large, c'est non à tout.
> 
> *Je vais quand même pas les mettre en  rouge   les indices*



ben si pour les mal-comprenants comme moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_PS1 : le Vieux serait, sauf le respect dû à son grand age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dans la catégorie des pré-Alzheimer ou des mal-entendants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Quant au PetiX je ne sais pas de quel bois sont faits les unixiens...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

_PS2 : cela n'est que du bavardage inutile, je le reconnais, et ne fait pas avancer la def d'un iota _


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ben si pour les mal-comprenants comme moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma catégorie sur cette définition serait l'ancéphalogramme plat.
2 de tension ; 8Mhz ; écran bleu !
J'ai planté 1 neuronne.


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ma catégorie sur cette définition serait l'ancéphalogramme plat.
> 2 de tension ; 8Mhz ; écran bleu !
> J'ai planté 1 neuronne.



moi aussi, une poutre dans l'oeil, pas l'ombre d'une trace de début de lueur et ce qui me tient de "dispositif intérieur" se cogne aux murs et aux étais de cette obscure définition.
En bref je suis é-pui-sé


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Un petit récapitulatif :

La définition :
*Dispositif intérieur de bois ou de fer, pour éviter l'écartement de deux murs.*

Premier indice : 
*Vieux Raleur, si tu continues comme ça, il va falloir prendre des mesures, fais au moins une proposition.* 

Deuxième indice :
*Je ne vais pas y aller par quatre chemins, ni arpenter de long en large, c'est non à tout.*

Voilà


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Barbarella
Sauf ton respect, tes indices sont plus obscurs que ta def.
Tu t'éclates toute seule, là!


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Barbarella
> Sauf ton respect, tes indices sont plus obscurs que ta def.
> Tu t'éclates toute seule, là!



Je tente 

Chaine ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je tente
> 
> Chaine ?



Presque, mais pas tout à fait


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Voire même 

Chainage


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Voire même
> 
> Chainage



Voilà qui est parfait, bravo


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui est parfait, bravo



Merci

Je ferais bien une toute ch'tite objection, pour la forme, mais tu vas encore me dire que tu n'en a rien à faire.


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Je ferais bien une toute ch'tite objection, pour la forme, mais tu vas encore me dire que tu n'en a rien à faire.



Un problème de dictionnaire ?


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Un problème de dictionnaire ?



Un chainage en bois ?
Ca me parait lège pour retenir 2 murs.
Parce que j'y ai pensé tôt au chainage.
Mais c'est le bois qui m'a "enduit" d'erreur.


Fin de la parenthèse.

Nouvelle def à venir.


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

*SORTIE DE FONCTIONNAIRE*


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Un chainage en bois ?
> Ca me parait lège pour retenir 2 murs.
> Parce que j'y ai pensé tôt au chainage.
> Mais c'est le bois qui m'a "enduit" d'erreur.



Avant que les poutres ne soient métalliques, ou en bêton armé elle étaient en bois. Quand j'étais étudiante, j'avais d'ailleurs un charmant studio avec poutres apparentes, en bois. 

Il en est de même pour les chaînages, je suppose.


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *SORTIE DE FONCTIONNAIRE*



Manifestation ?


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Manif ==&gt; non.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai planté 1 neuronne.



s'il t'en reste un, je suis preneur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

- gréviste


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Défilé ?


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Ni défilé, ni gréviste.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

- territorial
- agent de l'état
- international


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - territorial
> - agent de l'état
> - international



Du tout pas ça


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Serait-il possible d'avoir un petit indice ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Serait-il possible d'avoir un petit indice ?



en voila une de bonne idée...


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Serait-il possible d'avoir un petit indice ?



Définition
*SORTIE DE FONCTIONNAIRE* 

Indice1:
*AUTORISATION* 


  Bonus :  
*EQUIVALENT POUR LE CLERGE*


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Disponibilité ?


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Non


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

- mise à disposition
- pantouflage


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - mise à disposition
> - pantouflage



Non plus.


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Exeat ?


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Exeat ?









Bravissimo.

comment tu l'as trouvé ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bravissimo.
> 
> comment tu l'as trouvé ?



Qui ça ? 


Sérieusement, en cherchant dans MON *SUPER* dictionnaire, le mot permission, en regardant la liste des synonymes et en cherchant la définition pour chacun d'eux, exeat connaissais pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca va comme explication ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça ?
> Sérieusement, en cherchant dans MON *SUPER* dictionnaire, le mot permission, en regardant la liste des synonymes et en cherchant la définition pour chacun d'eux, exeat connaissais pas.
> 
> 
> ...



bon, je vais vous livrer la vérité: barbarella à renoncé juste avant de prononcer ses voeux définitifs pour entrer au Carmel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle a bénéficié d'un "exeat"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

... et ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour la traitée de "défroquée" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







non mais


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais vous livrer la vérité: barbarella à renoncé juste avant de prononcer ses voeux définitifs pour entrer au Carmel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce qui ne signifie pas que ma vie n'est pas un sacerdoce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Ce qui divise, des personnes*


J'ai l'impression que c'est très facile


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

- schisme
- hérésie


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - schisme
> - hérésie



C'est beaucoup plus simple que ça


----------



## ginette107 (25 Septembre 2003)

opinions?


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça ?
> 
> 
> Sérieusement, en cherchant dans MON *SUPER* dictionnaire, le mot permission, en regardant la liste des synonymes et en cherchant la définition pour chacun d'eux, exeat connaissais pas.
> ...



Ca me va.


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

divergences


----------



## MackZeKnife (25 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> opinions?



ou des idées ? des avis ? des conceptions ?


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

désaccord
brouille


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> opinions?



Non pas du tout ginette


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> divergences



Non


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ou des idées ? des avis ? des conceptions ?



Je ne suis pas d'accord.


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> désaccord
> brouille



Non plus.

Un indice :

*SEPARATION*


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Divorce


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

- ligne de démarcation


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - ligne de démarcation



Elle s'est séparée de nous Barbarella ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'est séparée de nous Barbarella ?



Non, non, il ne s'agit ni de divorce, ni de ligne de démarcation.

Cela peut-être une séparation physique ou mentale.


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Bouder
Faire la gueule
Ignorer






Mmm. Ca me rappelle quelqu'un.


----------



## ginette107 (25 Septembre 2003)

Cloisonnement?


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Désunir


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bouder
> Faire la gueule
> Ignorer
> 
> ...



Non.

Quand je dis physique, ce n'est pas seulement physique, physique, c'est aussi physique, physique.


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Cloisonnement?



Tiens, tiens voici qui est intéressant.

Désunir, non.


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Isolement


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> 
> Quand je dis physique, ce n'est pas seulement physique, physique, c'est aussi physique, physique.



Mmmouiii
Pigé !!


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Claustration
Solitude
Délaissement
Abandon


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Isolement



Pour l'instant c'est ginette qui a donné la réponse le plus proche


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

frontière


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> frontière



Il y a de quoi de taper la tête contre les   murs  ce n'est pas frontière.


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Bon ben cloison alors.


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Bon ben cloison d'accord.

Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi.


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben cloison d'accord.
> 
> Bravo
> 
> ...



Ehh. Quand on me donne la réponse, je trouve!

Mais il est des fois ou ça parait trop simple pour que ce soit cela.


*ACTIVITE ESTIVALE*


----------



## le jarre martin (25 Septembre 2003)

guerre nucléaire ?


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

le jarre martin a dit:
			
		

> guerre nucléaire ?



Non.


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Baignade,

sieste,

grasse matinée,

farniente,

chaise longue.

Et maintenant une pause. A la revoyure


----------



## MackZeKnife (25 Septembre 2003)

moisson

vendange

festival


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> moisson
> 
> vendange



Bonjour tous toutes.

Scusez du retard ce matin.

Alors, alors. Ya de l'idée dans la réponse de MZK.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

- fenaison


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - fenaison



Il y avait de l'idée pour MZK
mais la réponse est pour vieux raleur.

T'as trouvé à temps parce que je m'apprétais à poster un indice foireux :

"Gros chat" pour faire comprendre Gramminée













A ton tour.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

Youpee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais essayer d'activer le neurone qui me reste...


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Youpee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il ne démarre pas ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (25 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Youpee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



25 minutes après... toujours rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ne faut-il pas 2 neurones pour sortir une def ?_


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> 25 minutes après... toujours rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toujours pas de def.

- infarctus ?
- malaise ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

voila, voila...

*autorité, domination* n.m.

à vous


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Pouvoir
Puissance
Dictature
Superiorité


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Règne,

Ascendant ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pouvoir
> Puissance
> Dictature
> Superiorité








 non


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Règne,
> 
> Ascendant ?








 non


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Chef
Patron
Directeur
Président
Boss


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Commandement,

Spectre ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Chef
> Patron
> Directeur
> Président
> Boss








 non


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Commandement,
> 
> Spectre ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Serait-il possible d'avoir un indice ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (25 Septembre 2003)

une ch'tite série avant l'indice  ?

règne ?
contrôle ?
assujetissement ?
commandement ?
empire ?
envahissement ?
gouvernement ?
impérialisme ?
joug ?
leadership ?
paternalisme ?
protectorat ?

_ca y est j'ai plus d'encre dans mon stylo _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une ch'tite série avant l'indice  ?
> 
> règne ?
> contrôle ?
> ...








quel effort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 non


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Serait-il possible d'avoir un indice ?



*il peut être saint* 



_calmez-vous, malgré les apparences, il ne s'agit pas de moi..._


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Siège ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Siège ?



relève-toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 non


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Père ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Père ?









 non


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> relève-toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pontife ?

_agenouille-toi _


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

souverain ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pontife ?
> 
> _agenouille-toi _













 non


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Pape


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Cardinal
Esprit


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pape



et qui a dit que le sens religieux se perdait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 non


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Clergé


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Ordre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix (touché par la foi) a dit:
			
		

> Clergé
> Ordre: tu veux y entrer








 non


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Cardinal
> Esprit



T'as oublié ceux là !


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Nectaire ?


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Nectaire ?



Je sens que ce n'est pas ça !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Cardinal
> Esprit



sorry!






 non


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Nectaire ?



encore un saint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 non


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Seigneur


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2003)

rappel
.
autorité, domination n.m.,il peut etre saint
.
a quoi pense tu pépé ?
ô moi...a rien..c'est juste pour faire avancer le chimilimimli ..............


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Ponte ?

Et puis je sais pas, c'est trop vague.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Seigneur



on monte en grade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 non


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2003)

Moi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ponte ?









 non


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on monte en grade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca veut dire quoi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qu'on se rapproche, ou c'est juste histoire de dire un truc ????


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2003)

pierre


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Dogme ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire quoi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 juste histoire de dire un truc


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> pierre








 non


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Dogme ?








 non


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> juste histoire de dire un truc



Bon ben moi aussi alors.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fromage
Brouette
Tabouret
Eclésiastique
Rocking Chair.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi aussi alors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est l'histoire du moine fabriquant la tomme qu'il emmène dans sa brouette et qui, fatigué, se repose dans son rocking chair les pieds sur son tabouret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 non


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi aussi alors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as oublié frusquin


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

*pouvoir, influence*


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

comment ca c'est pas "règne" ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (déjà dit)


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'histoire du moine fabriquant la tomme qu'il emmène dans sa brouette et qui, fatigué, se repose dans son rocking chair les pieds sur son tabouret
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non. Ce n'est pas ça.
Ah, c'est pas à moi, là?


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié frusquin



Du tout
C'était volontaire.
Ha, mais moi quand on me cherche !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> comment ca c'est pas "règne" ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 non


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Croisade
Conquête
Graal


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Croisade
> Conquête
> Graal








 non


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Tu peux récapituler STP ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

c'est dans le calendrier des postes..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> voila, voila...
> 
> *autorité, domination* n.m.
> 
> à vous



ensuite:  *il peut être saint* 

enfin:  *pouvoir, influence* 

je pense n'avoir rien oublié


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je pense n'avoir rien oublié



Ben ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et la réponse ? ...


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Patron ?

Le saint patron ?


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Patron ?
> 
> Le saint patron ?



J'lavais déjà dit, mais c'était pour être sûr.
Et puis c'est que j'ai fait le tour !!


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Patron ?
> 
> Le saint patron ?



Patron, ça a déjà été proposé, mais je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est ce qui collerait le mieux, au vu des élèments divulgués.

Bon Vieux Raleur un autre indice _s'il te plaît_


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

J'sais pus, moi ...

Dieu ?

Ma femme quand elle fait ses courses ?


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Mais il est où Vieux Raleur ?


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est où Vieux Raleur ?



Je crois qu'on ne le reverra que demain.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on ne le reverra que demain.



j'crois pas


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Dieu ?
> Ma femme quand elle fait ses courses ?



je te rappelle que tu ne dois pas faire la différence entre les deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 non


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> j'crois pas











 madame ou mademoiselle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vous demanderai respectueusement de bien vouloir éviter ce genre de remarque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en effet, vous aurez constaté qu'en ces lieux l'imagination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ne fait pas défaut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et que les agités du neurone de tout poils n'hésitent pas à fantasmer comme des malades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cet endroit fait plus penser à "Voila" qu'à la "Veillée des Chaumières" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Veuillez agréer, Madame, Mademoiselle...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella craintive dès que le soleil se couche a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est où Vieux Raleur ?
> Bon Vieux Raleur un autre indice s'il te plaît



*céleste* 

et c'est qui qui à l'air malin, maintenant


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> j'crois pas



Ben, tu vois


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Ciel ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben, tu vois



on va bientôt se croire dans "le beau au bois dormant" ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et oupsy dans le rôle du prince charmant


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

office ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ciel ?








 non


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> office ?








 non


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

le feu ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> le feu ?








 non


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

(arch)ange ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

créateur ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

empire ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> (arch)ange
> 
> 
> 
> ...



empire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*BINGO* 



_l'indice suivant était: style décoratif_


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une ch'tite série avant l'indice  ?
> 
> règne ?
> contrôle ?
> ...



je l'avais déjà dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ma ch'tite série devait être trop longue...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je l'avais déjà dit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oups
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




complètement désolé, ai pas vu cette série 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heureusement la justice triomphe


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

cher(e)s ami(e)s noctambules (ou lêve-tôt) voici la définition :

*forme de communication* 

comme ce n'est pas très difficile (si, si), il n'y aura au plus que 3 indices. A vous


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Télépathie.
Télékinésie.


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Télépathie.
> Télékinésie.


non


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

- mime
- gestes
- regard
- expression
- parole
- @
- radio
- téléphone
- écriture


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Ecrite ?


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

cinéma


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Audio-visuel ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

il s'est rendormi, le MZK


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - mime
> - gestes
> - regard
> - expression
> ...



comme tu cites presque toutes les formes de communication, le mot à trouver va dans une de ces familles... c'est tout cde que je peux dire pour l'instant


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ecrite ?



non


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> cinéma


 non


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Audio-visuel ?


 non


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> il s'est rendormi, le MZK



non, non je bosse (pendant les réunions je ne peux pas forumer avec vous...)


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Chemin-de-fer ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Chemin-de-fer ?


 non miss,


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

- orale
- vocale


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Gestuelle ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

non à vos 3 dernières propos.

1er indice :  *entendu à l'AE 2003*


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> 1er indice :  *entendu à l'AE 2003*



T'a pris les bières ?


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Conférence ?


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

publicité
annonce


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> T'a pris les bières ?








 non on avait dit que c'était toi qui les amenais cette fois


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

conférence, annonce, publicité ??? non


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

autre indice :  *usité outre-atlantique*


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non à vos 3 dernières propos.
> 
> 1er indice :  *entendu à l'AE 2003*



Tu crois qu'il fait exprès de faire autant de fautes mackie ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'il fait exprès de faire autant de fautes mackie ?



pourquoi pas mais non. 

_quant aux fautes, il se précipite un peu ce djeune, non ? un peu trop émotif ?_


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Keynote ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

- keynote


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Keynote ?



non je n'y étais pas.

autre indice :  *néologisme*


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - keynote



Grillé


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Grillé



pas de quoi en être fière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






avec tous mes indices ... ca n'avance pas vite ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

récap avant déjeuner :

*forme de communication, entendu à l'AE2003, usité outre-atlantique, néologisme* 

a+


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Airport


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Airport



non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




autre indice (je suis trop bon avec vous) :  *2 en 1*


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Chat ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

et puis encore un autre (c'est Noël) :

*entendu à l'AE2003 lors des présentations "les nouveautés de Panther" du théâtre Apple*


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Chat ?



y a vraiment de l'idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 mais ce n'est pas le mot attendu


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et puis encore un autre (c'est Noël) :
> 
> *entendu à l'AE2003 lors des présentations "les nouveautés de Panther" du théâtre Apple*



J'aime pas noël.
T'as pas un autre indice ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas noël.
> T'as pas un autre indice ?


oh pôvre, tu me fais pitié ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










dernier indice (après je vais @ my cantoche) :  *un bien joli néologisme comme ils savent en faire*


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Je décroche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon app


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

ICHAT AV ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ICHAT AV ?



non Barb', pas de son, pas d'image


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Email ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Email ?



Barb', tu tournes autour du mot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






relis bien les indices et une de mes réponsesn en particulier ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à un de tes posts


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

- office
- windows


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - office
> - windows



mais noooooonnn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















je vais finir par........... poster un nouvel indice...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je vais finir par........... poster un nouvel indice...



ne te retiens surtout pas


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

une image vaut mille mots (l'image est un indice, pas le texte d'accompagnement) :


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2003)

sirop d'érable


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> sirop d'érable



je reconnais ta préférence pour tout ce qui s'ingurgite


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

j'en ai une bouteille que m'a rapportée un cousin canadien [ _outre-atlantique n'est-ce pas.._ ], j'aime bcp


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Bon, ben, aucune idée


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

une grande récap et à 16h je donne la réponse :

il s'agit donc d'un *néologisme, au masculin, que j'ai entendu à l'AE * (mais ca vous a plus paumé qu'autre chose). Il est utiliisé par nos cousins  *d'outre-atlantique* pour désigner une  *forme de communication*, sans *qu'il n'y ait de son ou d'image* _(alors comment communiquent-ils ces québécois, hein je vous le demande)_. Ce mot est fait du "mélange" de 2 mots ( *le 2 en 1* ) comme les ricains ont fait "brunch" (  breakfast + Lunch ). Dernière chose, dans un post précédent, je répondais à Barb' qu'il *"y avait vraiment de l'idée mais que ce n'était pas le mot attendu" * ...
trêve de bavardage, à vos claviers, sinon à 16h


----------



## barbarella (27 Septembre 2003)

Chail ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Chail ?



chail = chat + mail ??? bonne idée mais ...
non ce n'est pas cela, il s'agit de  *mots français*


----------



## barbarella (27 Septembre 2003)

Clavardage ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Clavarder ?



je pensais à  *clavardage* mais comme ce fut long et pénible je te dis   *BRA-VO*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je pensais à  *clavardage* mais comme ce fut long et pénible je te dis   *BRA-VO*



bravo barbarella


----------



## barbarella (27 Septembre 2003)

Merci à vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le pire c'est que c'est bien dans le dictionnaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'avais jamais dû ouvrir cette page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Action, à distance de conducteurs qui modifient l'état d'électrisation d'autres conducteurs placés dans leur voisinage*

Et comme c'est hyper facile pas d'indice avant un bon petit moment.

Voilà, voilà


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

ionisation ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

- appels de phares
- klakson
- injures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- freinage
- clignotant
- feux de brouillard
- gyrophares
- sirènes


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

induction ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> induction ?



c'est la cuisinière, ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_et je parlais du meuble..._


----------



## barbarella (27 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ionisation ?
> industion ?



Non, pas du tout


----------



## barbarella (27 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - appels de phares
> - klakson
> - injures
> 
> ...



On les reconnaît tout de suite les bons conducteurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non, ce n'est pas ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez A+


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

morphochorèse


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

influence ?


----------



## barbarella (27 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> morphochorèse



Non, ce n'est pas ça. Qu'est-que cela signifie je ne l'ai pas dans mon dictionnaire ? 





			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> influence ?



Bravo MZK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A toi


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

morphochorèse : Déplacement de cellules participant à l'organisation de l'embryon.  
_L'immigration des aires embryonnaires, appelée morphochorésis, réalise de nouveaux contacts et permet ainsi des échanges chimiques médiateurs de l'induction et de la différenciation cellulaire_ 

étonnant non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon pour la def, faut que je me creuse .... (-&gt; ce n'est donc pas pour tout de suite)


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

ya kéquin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voila la définition :  *profession exercée sur les champs de course* 
pas trop dur il me semble


----------



## barbarella (27 Septembre 2003)

Jockey ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Jockey ?



non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (quand même pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

J'ai vu ta nouvelle signature Barbalala. Bonjour l'indigestion


----------



## Blaise64 (27 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ya kéquin ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas trop dur pas trop dur... c'est vite dit ca ... guichetier...? me laissez pas jouer je pourrai pas repondre et puis il faut que je bosse ma physique moi .... bonsoir a tous et amusez vous bien...


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

non il ne s'agit pas de guichetier


----------



## barbarella (27 Septembre 2003)

Entraîneur,

éleveur ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

- lad


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

ni entraineur, ni éleveur, ni lad

indice : * profession exercée dans les théâtres et aussi sur les trottoirs, plutôt 19ème siècle *


----------



## barbarella (27 Septembre 2003)

Ouvreuse,

péripatéticienne ?

Et sur ces bonnes paroles à bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

- bateleur


----------



## toph (27 Septembre 2003)

cheval


----------



## toph (27 Septembre 2003)

commissaire ?


----------



## toph (27 Septembre 2003)

regisseur ?


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

souffleur


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> souffleur



jamais loin du verre, le 'tof


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

bookmaker ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

rien de tout cela (depuis mon dernier indice)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc 2 nouveaux indices :  *journaux, pour désigner un sous-officier*


----------



## toph (28 Septembre 2003)

sergent
chef
major
juteux
sert patte
clown
feneant


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

Crieur ?


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

canard


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

presse


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

Aboyeur ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Aboyeur ?



et oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 encore 1 point pour Barb'. Bravo et à toi


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Chose insignifiante, dépourvue d'intérêt.*

Que le meilleur gagne


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

une merde


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une merde








 Et en d'autres termes ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

babiole
bricole
futilité


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

broutille


----------



## toph (28 Septembre 2003)

PC ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> babiole
> bricole
> futilité
> broutille



Non, à tout


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> PC ?



Non, ce n'est pas un gros mot


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et en d'autres termes ?



une crotte
un excrément


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une crotte
> un excrément



Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et en d'autres termes ?



Ceci n'était pas un indice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En voici un : *baliverne*


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

fadaise,
billevesée,
sornette,
vétille,
faribole,
ineptie


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> fadaise,



Et comme d'habitude la nuit a porté conseil.

Bravo MZK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

meurci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la voilà :  *qui dispose d'une certain façon*


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

aisance


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

Arrange ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

vos réponses ne m'arrangent pas, je le dis avec aisance


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

qq éclaircissements qd même :

tiré du  *vocabulaire religieux* et du *vocabulaire informatique* 

_alors là c'est du gâteau !_


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

Administre ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Administre ?



ca collerait mais ce n'est pas ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il s'agit d'un substantif ou d'un adjectif


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

Un indice peut-être ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

déjà un indice ?


*sacrement*


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

Confirmé ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Confirmé ?


non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





autre indice :  *qui mécanise des processus*


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Je pense que je vais arrêter un peu, pas d'idée.

Merci pour votre humour, votre patience et votre courtoisie


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que je vais arrêter un peu, pas d'idée.
> 
> Merci pour votre humour, votre patience et votre courtoisie



Et surtout pour le prochain indice


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout pour le prochain indice



déjà de retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

indices : 

- *celui qui consacre*
- *il lui fallait des lampes autrefois*


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que je vais arrêter un peu, pas d'idée.
> 
> Merci pour votre humour, votre patience et votre courtoisie



vous pouvez me tutoyer


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> vous pouvez me tutoyer



Je n'y manquerais pas


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Un petit récapitulatit :

*qui dispose d'une certain façon 

vocabulaire religieux et du vocabulaire informatique

sacrement

qui mécanise des processus

celui qui consacre 

il lui fallait des lampes autrefois *


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Un petit récapitulatit :
> 
> *qui dispose d'une certain façon
> 
> ...



Un certain talent de ... comment dire... documentaliste (?)

à moi de remettre les indices dans l'ordre (et alors là, c'est du gâteau, au chocolat...)

adjectif (vieilli) : qui dispose d'une certain façon 

ou 

substantif masculin :

- religieux : sacrement, celui qui consacre
- informatique : qui mécanise des processus, il lui fallait des lampes autrefois

alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

- ordinateur


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - ordinateur




et c'est notre Vieux préféré qui remporte un...









Apple II présenté par son créateur, Steve J. en personne (un vieux aujourd'hui lui aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ).

Bravo le Vieux et à toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_c'est Barb' qui va faire la tête, elle se décarcasse et puis te voilà..._


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et c'est notre Vieux préféré qui remporte un...
> 
> Bravo le Vieux et à toi
> 
> ...



merci, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... mais c'est grâce à la virtuosité de barbarella à t'extraire les indices du nez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que j'y suis parvenu


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> merci, merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On savait déjà qu'elle était douée pour le bricolage (cf le rétroprojecteur en carton) mais là, j'en reste baba : barbarella en otorhino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... mais c'est grâce à la virtuosité de barbarella à t'extraire les indices du nez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je sais bien que c'est une experte en soutirage d'indices, c'est pour çà que je pense qu'elle va faire la gueule .. (si,si même si elle dit le contraire demain).


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je sais bien que c'est une experte en soutirage d'indices, c'est pour çà que je pense qu'elle va faire la gueule .. (si,si même si elle dit le contraire demain).



avec une tablette de chocolat, elle nous pardonnera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à demain donc pour une nouvelle def. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit


----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Dans l'attente d'une def, je m'en fait une tout seul.


*Autrefois on les vidait.* 

Un indice

*Souvent excecrable le lundi matin.* 

Réponse

*Mon humeur.* 

Je compte sur vous pour m'arranger mon lundi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A +


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

J'attends toujours ma tablette de chocolat. PetIrix tu n'as qu'à te dire qu'on est mardi


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

bon voilà


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

Voila, voila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dans 5' on va essayer de transformer le lundi en mardi


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

très facile (trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

*mortes, elle sont émergées* n.f.

à vous


----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> PetIrix tu n'as qu'à te dire qu'on est mardi



La vache, on est mardi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Déjà une journée de retard dans mon boulot !!!

Non finalement je reste à Lundi
... pour prendre de l'avance.


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)

moules.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> moules.








 non


_dans ce cas, elles sont propres_


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Feuilles ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Feuilles ?



c'est de saison, mais...






 non


----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)

Lettres ?
Natures ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Eaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Lettres ?
> Natures ?








 non


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Eaux ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Peaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Peaux ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Allez un indice Vieux Raleur, en échange je te donne un carré de chocolat


----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Allez un indice Vieux Raleur, en échange je te donne un carré de chocolat



Tu as eu la force de conserver un peu de ton substitut ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Allez un indice Vieux Raleur, en échange je te donne un carré de chocolat



*mortes, elle sont émergées*  n.f.

l'indice:

*si elle est vive, elle peut être vitale* 


_z'ont pas l'air contents_


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Energie ?

Force ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Energie ?
> Force ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Langue ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Langue ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Mémoire ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mémoire ?








 non


----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *si elle est vive, elle peut être vitale*



A part respirer, boire, manger et dormir ...
Je cale.


----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)

Mer ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> A part respirer, boire, manger et dormir ...
> Je cale.



allez, un peu de courage


----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mer ?



T'en veux pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mer ?








 non

_excuses-moi, nous postions au même moment_


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Carte ?


----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Carte ?








 non


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

>



si toi aussi tu t'y mets... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_j'peux terminer ma tarte aux pommes_


----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)

Tarte aux pommes vive ?
Tarte aux pommes morte ?
Tarte aux pommes vitale ?

C'est pas un indice, ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tarte aux pommes vive ?
> Tarte aux pommes morte ?
> Tarte aux pommes vitale ?
> 
> C'est pas un indice, ça !!!



non, môssieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un dessert, ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et c'est bon


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

un petit rot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

*commencer, s'est s'y mettre* 


vais pas gâcher votre digestion, tout de même


----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> vais pas gâcher votre digestion, tout de même



Ben moi c'était tarte au citron.
Là j'ai des aigreurs.
Mais je crois que ça vient de ta def !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

baleine ?
table ?

 _je propose vraiment n'importe quoi !_


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Amorce ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> baleine ?
> table ?
> 
> _je propose vraiment n'importe quoi !_



Mais non, le hasard est si grand


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

esche ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> baleine ?
> table ?
> 
> _je propose vraiment n'importe quoi !_








 non


----------



## PetIrix (29 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> esche ?



Esche ?

J'connaissais pas ça.

Bon ben moi j'ai fait gazon gravier.
J'rentre aux stands.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> esche ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *commencer, s'est s'y mettre*



Tautologie ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tautologie ?









 non


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

l'âme ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> l'âme ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Lumière ?


Pffffffffffffffffff....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Lumière ?








 non


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

pour ne pas ajouter à cette torture que je sens devenir insoutenable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un indice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*si elle est vive, elle est immergée* 


ce sera l'avant-dernier


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pour ne pas ajouter à cette torture que je sens devenir insoutenable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et si elle est morte, elle n'est pas vitale ?


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

Définition :
*mortes, elle sont émergées*  n.f.

Indice #1
*si elle est vive, elle peut être vitale* 

Indice #2
*commencer, c'est s'y mettre* 

Indice #3
*si elle est vive, elle est immergée * 



Je ne fait que résumer.
Maigre contribution, mais si je peux aider ...


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fait que résumer.
> Maigre contribution, mais si je peux aider ...



C'est merveilleusement bien résumé, d'autant plus qu'il étais difficile de faire plus court. 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

depuis qq jours, je sens une lassitude certaine s'installer dans notre petit club....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je pense sérieusement à rendre ma carte de membre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en bref je n'ai aucune idée


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

la conscience ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je pense sérieusement à rendre ma carte de membre...



- si tu étais sérieux, ça se saurait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- une carte si durement gagnée, ça ne se rend pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour toi tout seul, le dernier indice:

*travail, tâche, activité* 


_ça va un peu mieux_


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> depuis qq jours, je sens une lassitude certaine s'installer dans notre petit club....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi tu dis ça ?
Ceci dit, c'est vrai que le club est petit.
Mais sur cette def, je tourne en rond.
Et pis j'vous avais dit que je ne voulais pas être lundi aujourd'hui.
Ils viennent tous avec du boulot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ne respectent-ils donc plus rien ???


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

processus ?


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

Définition :
*mortes, elle sont émergées*  n.f.

Indice #1
*si elle est vive, elle peut être vitale* 

Indice #2
*commencer, c'est s'y mettre* 

Indice #3
*si elle est vive, elle est immergée * 

Indice #4
*travail, tâche, activité * 

Z'avez, vu ?
J'assure, non?
Réactif, exact, efficace.

Si vous ne trouvez pas, ce ne sera pas de ma faute, hein ?!?


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup



Voilà voilà voilà...
Sinon, si ya besoin ...

Ch'tit café ?
Pop corn, chips, chocoletti, cône glacé?

Madame, là ? oui, j'arrive tout de suite ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> processus ?








 non


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

indice personnel:

*le nom d'un théatre parisien est le mot recherché*


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

la gaité


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> indice personnel:
> 
> *le nom d'un théatre parisien est le mot recherché*



là où tu as vu Popek ???


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> la gaité









 non

_bien joué_


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Odéon ?


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Glace ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Odéon ?








 non


_ça doit coller à la def et aux indices..._


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

la réponse se trouve  ici


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> la réponse se trouve  ici



feignant, tu peux pas remplir les blancs


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> feignant, tu peux pas remplir les blancs



ben si mais y a 270+ réponses...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ben si mais y a 270+ réponses...




*rive droite*


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

rive gauche ? Ok tu as vu Popeck là bas (Rive Gauche Montparnasse) mais bon, correspondance avec la def ?


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *rive droite*



Bourreau!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Escroc!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vendu!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu joues avec nos nerfs, là !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

référence au Styx ?????


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bourreau!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dis-moi, ma puce, tu veux pas que je vienne te border ce soir, en plus


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *rive droite*



Quelle adresse ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Quelle adresse ?



tu veux pas une place d'orchestre aussi


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

La michaudière (aucun rapport)
la   comédie  française
les bouffes parisiennes
le théatre des 2 anes (dont moi) (mais c'est masculin)


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> La michaudière (aucun rapport)
> la   comédie  française
> les bouffes parisiennes
> le théatre des 2 anes (dont moi) (mais c'est masculin)



les bouffes sont parisiens si je ne m'abuse...

_bon, je me tais, j'ai pas de proposition à faire._


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> La michaudière (aucun rapport)
> la   comédie  française
> les bouffes parisiennes
> le théatre des 2 anes (dont moi) (mais c'est masculin)








 non


_si tu les passe tous en revue..._


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

variétés (toujours aucun rapport)

Je ferais mieux de m'abstenir, je crois.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

vous m'épuisez, là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*au pluriel, elles sont souvent bonnes* 

_heureusement, j'avais du stock..._


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> variétés (toujours aucun rapport)
> 
> Je ferais mieux de m'abstenir, je crois.



bonne idée, laissons le Vieux moisir avec sa déf


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> les bouffes sont parisiens si je ne m'abuse...



Possible.
Mais ça doit être féminin. Alors je féminise ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> vous m'épuisez, là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu dois écouter Rire &amp; Chansons toi, non ?


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> vous m'épuisez, là



Tu plaisantes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Barb a disparu... en hypoglycémie

Et moi même je ne me sens plus très bien.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Possible.
> Mais ça doit être féminin. Alors je féminise ...



c'est du n'importe quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










lisez le dernier indice


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Nouvelles ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> vous m'épuisez, là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bourres ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelles ?








 non


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bourres ?



Voilà un signe d'épuisement.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bourres ?



c'est un nouveau théatre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 non


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Affaires ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

folies (bergère)


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

oeuvre ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

fontaine ? (je floode, tu floodes, il floode...)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Affaires ?








 non


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> folies (bergère)








 non


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Mise à jour :

 Définition :
*mortes, elle sont émergées*  n.f.

Indice #1
*si elle est vive, elle peut être vitale* 

Indice #2
*commencer, c'est s'y mettre* 

Indice #3
*si elle est vive, elle est immergée * 

Indice #4
*travail, tâche, activité * 

le nom d'un théatre parisien est le mot recherché 


travail, tâche, activité


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> oeuvre ?































*ENFIN ! ! ! * 






























tu peux voir que ça colle avec toutes les def. et indices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bravo MZK


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *ENFIN ! ! ! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euhh ...
'stupido Salvatore !
Je n'associe pas tout, moi !!


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *ENFIN ! ! ! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_pffffffffffffffffffffffff.................._





Bravo MZK


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

heu, je vous l'avais bien dit  _tant tu flooderas qu'à la réponse tu parviendras_












Bon le Vieux merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais la correspondance avec émergée/immergée, je pige pas des masses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je cherche une def piano (trop de stress, faut se reposer)...

à tout'


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mise à jour :
> 
> Définition :
> *mortes, elle sont émergées*  n.f.terme de marine désignant une partie d'un navire
> ...



ouf


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> heu, je vous l'avais bien dit  _tant tu flooderas qu'à la réponse tu parviendras_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faudrait peut-être faire vérifier notre tension, d'ici qu'on ait un arrêt de travail, pour surmenage


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut-être faire vérifier notre tension, d'ici qu'on ait un arrêt de travail, pour surmenage



peut-être, mais z'avez bien bossé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pendant ce temps là, vous ne faisiez pas de bêtises


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut-être faire vérifier notre tension, d'ici qu'on ait un arrêt de travail, pour surmenage



je vais en parlet à mon employeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je pense qu'il va apprécier que je passes mes journées sur les pages du pétomane...


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

nouvelle déf :

*construction architecturale*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

- monument
- cathédrale
- ouvrage d'art


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - monument
> - cathédrale
> - ouvrage d'art



non


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Edifice ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Edifice ?



non


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

indice ? 

indice :  *de haut, de bas et vis versa*


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Colonne ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

- chapiteau


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

ni colonne ni chapiteau


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

un autre indice ?

un autre indice :  *lenteur de réaction ou de raisonnement*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

- arc boutant


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - arc boutant


non, il y a un indice dans mon 1er indice


----------



## al02 (30 Septembre 2003)

Re: Le pétomane répondra


Emettre des vents:
un indispensable
soulagement

Emettre des vents est fortement réprouvé et, pourtant, d'un point de vue médical, il est souhaitable de manifester bruyamment ses problèmes d'aérophagie. En effet, l'intestin de tout sujet normal contient toujours une certaine quantité de gaz, variant de 0,2 à 2 litres, qu'il est indispensable de libérer en partie car de telles quantités ne sauraient être absorbées par les parois intestinales. Cela est encore plus indispensable lorsqu'on a mangé des fèves ou des haricots blancs, des aliments contenant des sucres que l'organisme ne peut digérer faute d'enzymes nécessaires à leur dégradation et qui, de ce fait, provoquent une formation de gaz plus importante dans les intestins.

				Flore Jarlot


Autres temps, autres moeurs

Pour deviner le sexe d'un enfant à venir, les Romains interprétaient la manière dont les gaz étaient émis. Ainsi un vent bruyant annonçait un bébé de sexe mâle. Plus discret, il était le signe d'un enfant de sexe féminin.
A la cour de Louis XIV, soulager ses intestins était un jeu auquel se livraient tous les courtisans.
Apollinaire, lui, avait élevé " les vents" au rang d'aphrodisiaque sans parei
l.
Jadis, lorsqu'une personne éternuait, on s'empressait de saluer cette manifestation d'un : « Dieu vous bénisse I» afin d'empêcher que son âme ne s'envole et ne soit remplacée par les sbires du diable.


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Colimaçon ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

je saute par dessus la flaque... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








- escalier


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je saute par dessus la flaque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah enfin une def trouvée en 5 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bravo mon Vieux (scuses le possessif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je vais pouvoir aller diner. Je vous souhaite d'ailleurs un bon app'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  a+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ah enfin une def trouvée en 5 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu m'as vraiment facilité la tâche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon appétit


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Mais, oui, bien sûr, l'esprit de l'escalier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo Vieux Raleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ il y a aussi des escaliers en colimaçon_


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _ il y a aussi des escaliers en colimaçon_



oui je sais, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de te dire que tu étais à 2 mm de la réponse...


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Bon, elle vient cette nouvelle définition. On attend !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

quelle impatience..


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ma maman disait: "la patience est une belle vertu" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la preuve:

*faire n'est pas bon signe* n.f.

à vous


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, euh..., bon..., je réfléchis encore un peu


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouch ! Ca commence fort.
Juste une précision sur la def :

C'est "Faire [le mot] n'est pas bon signe ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2003)

peur
envie
pitié


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

part ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exact


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> peur
> envie
> pitié








 non

_content de te revoir ici_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> part ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> non



Et moi ? T'es pas content de me revoir ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ? T'es pas content de me revoir ?











mais si


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ? T'es pas content de me revoir ?



Et moi, tu ne veux pas savoir si je suis content de te revoir ?


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, tu ne veux pas savoir si je suis content de te revoir ?



Mais, toi, tu n'as pas dis à LucG que tu étais content de le revoir


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mais, toi, tu n'as pas dis à LucG que tu étais content de le revoir


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

faire  *la manche* n'est pas bon signe ?
* la tête * ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> faire  *la manche* n'est pas bon signe ?
> * la tête * ?









 non

_c'est gentil d'être venu_


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Des réponses, un indice, sont-ils prévus ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Des réponses, un indice, sont-ils prévus ?








au bout de SIX propositions SEULEMENT


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> au bout de SIX propositions SEULEMENT



C'est parti :

Faire la vaisselle...

Faire la sieste...

Faire la foire...

Faire l'andouille...

Faire la cuisine...

Suffit de demander


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti :
> 
> Faire la vaisselle...
> 
> ...



Et tu comptes faire quelque chose pour ta condition ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti :
> 
> Faire la vaisselle...
> 
> ...








 non






 non






 non






 non






 non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 non


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

curieusement, peut être  *une solution alcoolique* 

endormis


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Allez, aucune idée


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> _content de te revoir ici   _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le Vieux est tout miel, tout sucre aujourd'hui....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_pourquoi ?  Réponse A :c'est normal, il commence à sucrer les fraises. Réponse B : il doit chaptaliser son pinard._


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

*dans le temps, on disait y aller...* 

c'est pourtant un mot tout ce qu'il y a de basique


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Octobre 2003)

au charbon ? au turbin ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> au charbon ? au turbin ?








 non


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à vos neurones, (un chacun), le Vieux a dit


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Vinaigrette ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vinaigrette ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux raleur, y a t-il une des propositions déjà faite qui se rapprocherait plus ou moins de la solution ? Si, oui laquelle ? Merci


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

Je cherche un bouquin
Peut être sauriez vous me renseigner.

Ca s'intitule :
"Le pétomane pour les nuls"


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche un bouquin
> Peut être sauriez vous me renseigner.
> 
> Ca s'intitule :
> "Le pétomane pour les nuls"



Les stocks sont comme nous *EPUISES*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vieux raleur, y a t-il une des propositions déjà faite qui se rapprocherait plus ou moins de la solution ? Si, oui laquelle ? Merci



d'un point de vue purement physique _qu'est-ce que j'cause bien quand même_





 s'agissant de liquide, la vinaigrette me semble la proposition la plus proche...


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

Bon, ben sans conviction :

piquette


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> le Vieux est tout miel, tout sucre aujourd'hui....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu ferais mieux de ne pas laisser barbarella s'user le neurone toute seule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"le Vieux est tout miel, tout sucre aujourd'hui"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 genre d'appréciation faite par une femme, d'habitude


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu ferais mieux de ne pas laisser barbarella s'user le neurone toute seule



Merci pour le "toute seule".

C'est pas parce que je ne suis pas omniprésent que je suis transparent !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le "toute seule".
> 
> C'est pas parce que je ne suis pas omniprésent que je suis transparent !!!



qu'attend-tu pour voler à son secours


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> qu'attend-tu pour voler à son secours



Ben a y est

4 posts plus haut :

==&gt; piquette


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> qu'attend-tu pour voler à son secours



je me dévoue: *elle peut être allemande...*


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Bière ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bière ?








 non


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

faire tache
aller à la tache

pour le reste ...


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> faire tache
> aller à la tache
> 
> pour le reste ...



Tache de vin


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

... mais tache en allemand, se dit fleck

Donc ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> faire tache
> aller à la tache
> 
> pour le reste ...








 non


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tache de vin








 non


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

*vive, elle peut être harmonieuse...*


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> "le Vieux est tout miel, tout sucre aujourd'hui"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu veux que j'te brusque, mon petit poulet ?


----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

- bile


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> - bile








 non

plus simple et basique


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Source ?


----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

- lit ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Source ?








 non


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> - lit ?








 non


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Vieux Raleur:</font><hr />


faire n'est pas bon signe  n.f. 

une solution alcoolique 

dans le temps, on disait y aller...

elle peut être allemande...

vive, elle peut être harmonieuse...

[/QUOTE]

Bon, voilà


----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

- eau


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Diète ?


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux raleur.

J'ai 12,45 heures sup à pointer depuis hier.
J'ai indiqué le code "pétomane", mais on m'a dit que c'était pas une affaire en cours.

Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> - eau














*ENFIN !*
















bravo monsieur / madame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faire eau (pour un navire)
eau de Cologne (solution alcoolique allemande)
eau vive (Guy Béart)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

et j'oubliais le principal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à vous la mimine, la menotte, la main etc...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

>



c'est fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pourtant je pensais que ce serait trouvé bcp plus vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon app' à toutes et tous


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *ENFIN !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo
Félicitations

Je suis autant impressionné par cet(te) inconnu(e) que consterné par l'auteur.

Nous faire ramer toute une journée pour de l'eau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Au bar en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis .... déçu, désappointé, dégouté, sidéré, consterné, attéré ...


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> Félicitations
> 
> Je suis autant impressionné par cet(te) inconnu(e) que consterné par l'auteur.
> ...



Tiens en parlant de ramer, j'ai des haricots à éplucher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo inconnu(e)


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tiens en parlant de ramer, j'ai des haricots à éplucher



Tu fais dans le frais ?

Fais pas ça malheureuse !!!
C'est bon dernier au top10 des apports vitaminiques.


----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

Merci à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Une très facile..._ et en pensée avec toi barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Définition : *Plante légumineuse à fruits comestibles*

A vos casseroles et bonne app'  à vous ! 

_ne serais pas très disponible ces prochains jours_


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Tomate ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

- rutabaga


----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tomate ?



Rhooo barbarella, non pas toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ta réponse est fausse. Tu devrais trouver, si tu as dit vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La tomate est bien un fruit mais c'est pas celui de la définition


----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - rutabaga








Tu fais fausse route avec ton rutabaga Vieux Raleur


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais fausse route avec ton rutabaga Vieux Raleur














... et moi qui voulais gagner


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Cacahuéte ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

- fève


----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

Je rêve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Cacahuéte ?



Non



			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - fève



Non plus


----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

Un indice figure dans le post de la définition en rapport à un autre post précédent de Y 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher... il se fait tard et demain debout 6:30_


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Un indice figure dans le post de la définition en rapport à un autre post précédent de Y
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Octobre 2003)

(petits) pois ?
lentilles ?
arachide ?


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Haricot ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Haricot ?



suis certain que c'est la bonne réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais où es-il (elle)


----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Haricot ?



*Haritcot !  OUI*





Bravo  à toi barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et bonne appétit !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> *Haritcot !  OUI*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bravo barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




te reste plus qu'à les éplucher


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> *Haritcot !  OUI*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci inconnu(e), je reconnais que j'ai eu de la chance


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bravo barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas la peine c'est des mange-tout


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine c'est des mange-tout



super  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu peux donner la nouvelle déf. tout de suite


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> super
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien chef  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va essayer ça :

*Etat de ce qui est sans défaut*


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

lisse
rectifié
poli


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

parfait


----------



## ginette107 (1 Octobre 2003)

parfait


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

nettoyé
propre


----------



## ginette107 (1 Octobre 2003)

en même temps pour parfait, de toute façon je pense pas que cela soit la bonne réponse.

net?


----------



## ginette107 (1 Octobre 2003)

adequat?


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Octobre 2003)

impeccable ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

- nickel


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bien chef
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- moi

- MOI


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Ca y est, tout le monde a bien mangé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Désolée mais aucune proposition n'est la bonne


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

- accompli
- réussi
- sans faute


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - accompli
> - réussi
> - sans faute



Non,
non,
non.

C'est pourtant limpide


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

- transparent


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - transparent



Non


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Octobre 2003)

clair?


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> clair?



Niet


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> clair?



100 euros sur Finn !!


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> 100 euros sur Finn !!



Je touche les gains


----------



## ginette107 (2 Octobre 2003)

pur?


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> pur?



Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, bravooooooooooooooooo, ginette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

Bravo ginette


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je touche les gains



Bon ben t'auras que 89 euros, ya un bleu qui m'en a pris 11 ce matin !!


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Bravo
Victoire sans défaut!


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

Un peu de pureté dans un monde vicié. 
Allez, Gigi, envoies la déf' (sauf votre respect, Madame*) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_* cette formule est beauf à souhait, j'adore_


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Ben ouais, quoi !!
Elle vient cette def ?!?


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Oui, ginette, ça va pas ça, c'est pas sérieux, manque de professionnalisme, c'est pas bon...


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ginette, ça va pas ça, c'est pas sérieux, manque de professionnalisme, c'est pas bon...



Dis donc barbarella.
Pourquoi elle a changé de position Cendrillon ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc barbarella.
> Pourquoi elle a changé de position Cendrillon ?



depuis le temps, elle avait une crampe


----------



## ginette107 (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, bravooooooooooooooooo, ginette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors la nouvelle def:
*Celui ou celle qui enseigne aux enfants*


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Précepteur


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Magister


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Professeur
Instituteur
Parent


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Enseignant ?


----------



## ginette107 (2 Octobre 2003)

Désolé, rien de tout cela


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Pédagogue ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

maitre(sse) ?


----------



## ginette107 (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pédagogue ?


Ce n'est pas ça, mais on se rapproche


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

moniteur(trice) ?


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Adi ?
Adibou ?


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Educateur


----------



## ginette107 (2 Octobre 2003)

toujours pas


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Instructeur

Didactologue (n'existe pas mais pourquoi pas)


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Pédant ?


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Rien a voir avec le thread, mais ici je sui sûr de te trouver barbarella:



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon entourage proche personne ne fume, eh oui je suis le vilain petit canard, si j'en parle je suis sûre que les paris vont être lancés, arrivera arrivera pas ?



Te souviens tu ?
Bientôt deux ans déjà .

Alors, arrivée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ou pas arrivée


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

nourrice ?

et pourquoi pas un indice ??????


----------



## ginette107 (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pédant ?


Bravo barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a toi de jouer


----------



## ginette107 (2 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas un indice ??????


pas besoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



barbarella a trouvé


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Euh ...
Comprends pas là!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un de pédant c'est pas quelqu'un qui étale prétentieusement sa science ?


(comme je le fais là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Euh ...
> Comprends pas là!!
> 
> 
> ...



Encore un mot galvaudé, ça arrive de nos jours


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci ginette, je suis touchée, en fait, je ne sais pas quoi dire


----------



## ginette107 (2 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Euh ...
> Comprends pas là!!
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai été surprise par cette définition, en faite la première définition du Robert est celle que je vous ai donné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le second sens de pédant est bien quelqu'un de prétentieux


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été surprise par cette définition, en faite la première définition du Robert est celle que je vous ai donné
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaahhh !!!
Satané Larousse.
Vaut pas tripette ce truc !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bravo barbarella


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bravo barbarella




Chhuuuuuut !
Elle couche la p'tite.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Chhuuuuuut !
> Elle couche la p'tite.



_b r a v o     b a r b a r e l l a _





_comme ça, ça va_


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> _b r a v o     b a r b a r e l l a _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 <font color="#666666">   _ouais. Comme ça c'est bon.
Je pense que ça ne devrait plus tarder maintenant._  </font>


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#666666">   _ouais. Comme ça c'est bon.
> Je pense que ça ne devrait plus tarder maintenant._  </font>



_deux minutes_



_chuuuuuuuuuut_


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

bon z'avez pas fini de vous congratuler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un sirop, un cuillère de suppo et hop au lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et la def' ? Hein la def', on fait quoi ?


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Je dois rentrer braves gens.
Bonsoir à toutes et tous.


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je dois rentrer braves gens.
> Bonsoir à toutes et tous.



Bonsoir PetIrix


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bon z'avez pas fini de vous congratuler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu l'as voulu, tu l'as eu

*Détours que lon prend pour sexprimer*


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as voulu, tu l'as eu
> 
> *Détours que lon prend pour sexprimer*



ca y est, ca dort ? chez moi aussi

- circonvolutions ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

méandres ?


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ca y est, ca dort ? chez moi aussi
> 
> - circonvolutions ?



Ouf...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

circonlocutions ?


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> méandres ?



Et oui, c'est ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, c'est ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et bien merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les defs les plus courtes sont (parfois) les meilleures. Je vais donc persister dans la simplicité :

*libre*


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Vacant ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vacant ?



Les réponses les plus courtes sont aussi les meilleures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je demandais le substantif de "vacant" donc ... bravo


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Là, c'est quand même vraiment court.

*Rapport entre des formes dont lune dépend de lautre.*


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Ratio
Homotécie


----------



## bebert (2 Octobre 2003)

homoté*t*ie ?


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> homoté*t*ie ?



Yep.

C'est même homot *h* étie

J'lai vu après.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

- harmonie


----------



## bebert (2 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> C'est même homot *h* étie
> 
> J'lai vu après.



Trop fort !


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

relation


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Corrélation
Proportion
Effet
Causalité


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Analogie
Lien


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

C'est plus simple, beaucoup plus simple que vous semblez le penser


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Attachement


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après déjeuner un indice.


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

juxtaposition
superposition
échelle


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

format


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Envoyez l'indice !


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

MZK, PetIrix, je crois que nous ne sommes pas sur la même longueur d'onde


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)




----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



attention, c'est bientôt l'heure de la sieste...


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Il y est l'indice


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il y est l'indice



'te plait pas ma réponse ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il y est l'indice



j'avais pas mis mes lunettes..


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

fréquence ?
amplitude ?
modulation ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

intervalle ?
écart ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> 'te plait pas ma réponse ?



Quelle réponse ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> fréquence ?
> amplitude ?
> modulation ?
> intervalle ?
> écart ?



Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un indice : *Il peut-être cadre*

Voilà


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Octobre 2003)

moule ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Récap :


*Rapport entre des formes dont lune dépend de lautre.*

*Il peut-être cadre*


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> moule ?



Malheureusement non.


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Qui veut un indice ? Faut en profiter, c'est une promotion.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut un indice ? Faut en profiter, c'est une promotion.



moi, m'dame


----------



## ginette107 (3 Octobre 2003)

superieur?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2003)

qu'est-ce que vous préféreZ écouter ?

 "Mystery Dance" d'Elvis Costello ou "Loui Loui" d'Iggy Pop ?      

mi en ce moment c'est Iggy Pop  ... trop bon !!!!


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Alors là si vous trouvez pas *laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors là si vous trouvez pas *laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*



C'est dans le même  *ton* ?



_Et ma réponse d'hier que t'as pas trouvée, c'était une belle image de PI

Rapport entre les cercles
Et une longueur d'onde étant une sinusoïde, c'est à dire de la trigo, donc PI.

Chuis été trop loin ?_


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans le même  *ton* ?



C'est pas dans les notes 





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> _Et ma réponse d'hier que t'as pas trouvée, c'était une belle image de PI
> 
> Rapport entre les cercles
> Et une longueur d'onde étant une sinusoïde, c'est à dire de la trigo, donc PI.
> ...



Le risque était limité


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Le risque était limité



C'est moi que tu traites de risque ?


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas dans les notes



Je ne comprends pas l'indice alors.


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Récap :

La définition :

*Rapport entre des formes dont lune dépend de lautre.*

premier indice :

* MZK, PetIrix, je crois que nous ne sommes pas sur la même longueur d'onde*

deuxième indice :

* Il peut-être cadre*

troisième indice :

* laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

quatrième indice :

* C'est pas dans les notes*


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

ACCORD


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> ACCORD



Parfait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Parfait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci.
Pas de mal. Sur la fin, j'étais seul en lice


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

Allons-y :

Définition :
*BEUVERIE* 

A vous.


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Bacchanale ?


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bacchanale ?



Non


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

orgie
débauche
noce


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Saturnale ?


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> orgie
> débauche
> noce



Dans la bonne voie mais ... non.


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Saturnale ?



Non.


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Soûlerie ?


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Soûlerie ?



Non plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vers 13 h, un indice.


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Non plus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne tardes pas ...

AES ?


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

Définition :
*BEUVERIE* 

Indice #1 :
*OFFRANDE LIQUIDE*


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Libation ?

_tu n'as pas répondu a MZK pour AES_


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _tu n'as pas répondu a MZK pour AES_



Je n'avais pas vu.



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Libation ?



EXACT !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> EXACT !!



Ca y est, Barb' est le maillon fort


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Une facile pour terminer la journée :

*Se dit dune uvre dart, dun artiste qui exprime la réalité avec beaucoup de sincérité, de naturel.*

Je vous écoute


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Une facile pour terminer la journée :
> 
> *Se dit d&amp;#8217;une &amp;#339;uvre d&amp;#8217;art, d&amp;#8217;un artiste qui exprime la réalité avec beaucoup de sincérité, de naturel.*
> 
> Je vous écoute



Naïve


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Naïve








 J'ai cru que tu me parlais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Non


----------



## PetIrix (4 Octobre 2003)

C'est chiant.
J'ai toujours des  *&amp;#8217* quand je fais "citer".


----------



## PetIrix (4 Octobre 2003)

Réaliste


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est chiant.
> J'ai toujours des  *&amp;#8217* quand je fais "citer".



Change de navigateur.


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Réaliste



Non


----------



## PetIrix (4 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Change de navigateur.



J'ai Kersauson 2.0.
C'est un peu vieux, mais c'est pas mal.
Avant j'avais Alain Colas 1.0, mais ça m'a coulé mon disque.


----------



## krystof (4 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai Kersauson 2.0.
> C'est un peu vieux, mais c'est pas mal.
> Avant j'avais Alain Colas 1.0, mais ça m'a coulé mon disque.



Essaie Tabarly 2.1


----------



## PetIrix (4 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Essaie Tabarly 2.1



Ya plus d'assistance avec ça.


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

Je rappelle la définition :


*Se dit dune uvre dart, dun artiste qui exprime la réalité avec beaucoup de sincérité, de naturel.*

Un indice plus tard si tout va bien


----------



## PetIrix (4 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle la définition :



- Hep vous deux, revenez dans le sujet !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bien m'dame.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Expressif ?


----------



## PetIrix (4 Octobre 2003)

Bon Barbarella, c'est pas que je n'aime pas quand on est tous ... tous ... tous les deux !!






Mais faut que j'y vais, là.
Un p'tit passage par le vrai bar (tradition vendredinale !!)
Et Fichier/Quitter/Rentrer_maison.

A tchao bon WE.


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

Excellent week-end


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Octobre 2003)

photographique ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> photographique ?



Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un indice :

*Qui est sincère *


----------



## PetIrix (4 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Excellent week-end



Normalement non. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Qui est sincère *



... euh ma femme qui (re)fait la gueule en me disant que ce soir j'ai droit au palier.

C'est loin d'être un chef d'oeuvre.


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix tu donnes un coup de pied dans la porte, ce que tu as dû déjà faire, sinon d'où postes tu ? De ton bureau ? d'un cyber café ?
Tu dînes, prends une bonne douche, demain il fera jour


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Octobre 2003)

expressioniste ? (bof)


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

Bon ! une récap :

*Se dit dune uvre dart, dun artiste qui exprime la réalité avec beaucoup de sincérité, de naturel.*


*Qui est sincère * 

[/QUOTE]


C'est la derniére pour ce soir, j'ai encore du boulot


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> expressioniste ? (bof)



C'est pas vrai, pourquoi aller chercher si loin ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vrai, pourquoi aller chercher si loin ?



ben oui pourquoi aller chercher à l'autre bout de la terre, ce qui est en bas de chez soi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_c'est comme ca, je n'y puis rien..._


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Octobre 2003)

donc plus simple :   * vrai ?  *


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> donc plus simple :   * vrai ?  *














 ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Bravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh dis donc ce OUI ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Octobre 2003)

voila la def :   *  à la campagne ou dans la conversation * 

fastoche bien entendu


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

Un indice peut-être ?


----------



## krystof (5 Octobre 2003)

De mieux en mieux. Aucune proposition, et déjà une demande d'indice.


----------



## Alex666 (5 Octobre 2003)

> je propose d'arreter de suite ces jeux débiles !!!!



naaan


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> De mieux en mieux. Aucune proposition, et déjà une demande d'indice.



ce n'est pas raisonnable ...


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas raisonnable ...








 Je vais essayer :

Propos ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer :
> 
> Propos ?



l'important est de participer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce n'est pas çà


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas çà



Je m'en doutais un petit peu


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

Message ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Octobre 2003)

non. Que fais-tu de la 1ère partie de la définition ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non. Que fais-tu de la 1ère partie de la définition ?



Ben, justement, je sais pas


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> voila la def :   *  à la campagne ou dans la conversation *
> 
> fastoche bien entendu



Je descends la définition, l'inspiration viendra peut-être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_c'est exprés que tu l'as écrite en bleu la déf ?_


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _c'est exprés que tu l'as écrite en bleu la déf ?_



ce n'est pas un indice.


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Octobre 2003)

indice :  *assuré*


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

Ferme ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ferme ?



et bien voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quand je disais facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (trop ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et bien voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh... non.

A la campagne : ferme, OK

assuré : ferme, OK

dans la conversation :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense que c'est un coup de chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les choses étant ce quelles sont bientôt une nouvelle définition


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Euh... non.
> 
> A la campagne : ferme, OK
> 
> ...



élégant non ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> élégant non ?



Disons, mesuré.

*Ensemble des idées, des opinions et des croyances véhiculées par une religion, un système politique, une école artistique, littéraire ou philosophique*

_ça, c'est cadeau_


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Octobre 2003)

corpus ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

Non, MZK


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour, bonjour.

Théologie ?


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> PetIrix tu donnes un coup de pied dans la porte, ce que tu as dû déjà faire, sinon d'où postes tu ? De ton bureau ? d'un cyber café ?
> Tu dînes, prends une bonne douche, demain il fera jour



Pas internet chez moi.
Je poste du boulot.

Les coups de pieds dans les portes m'ont déjà couté.


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Octobre 2003)

idéologie ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Octobre 2003)

pensée ?


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

Concept


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

Rien de tout cela, mais on n'est pas loin


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

théorie


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> théorie



C'est une bonne idée, mais non


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

idées
idéaux


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

courant ( pas coran !! )


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

doctrine
précepte


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

dogme


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> [...] on n'est pas loin


you are bien brave madame


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> you are bien brave madame




Franchement, le mouvement est bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, rien de ce qui a été cité


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, le  *   mouvement  *  est bon


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Octobre 2003)

ca c'est bien du Barb'


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

*Mouvement* n'est pas la réponse, c'est le deuxième indice


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Mouvement* n'est pas la réponse, c'est le deuxième indice



Qui ne tente rien ...

Je cherche, je cherche.
Je creuse, je creuse.
...
Houu houuu. V'nez me chercher j'suis trop profond !!!


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

Une récap : 

La définition :

*Ensemble des idées, des opinions et des croyances véhiculées par une religion, un système politique, une école artistique, littéraire ou philosophique*

Premier indice :

*C'est une bonne idée, mais non*





Deuxième indice :

* Mouvement*


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Octobre 2003)

sensibilité ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Octobre 2003)

mouvance ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> sensibilité ?



Non.

Allez :

*Ensemble des travaux juridiques qui ont pour objet linterprétation du droit*

Sympa, non ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

doctrine ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

Et bien voilà, bravo


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> doctrine
> précepte



Si je vous gêne vous me le dite.

Ca fait un bail que je l'ai dit celui là !!!

Grmlfff!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ca fait une page plus haut !!


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Si je vous gêne vous me le dite.
> 
> Ca fait un bail que je l'ai dit celui là !!!
> 
> ...



Ohlala, mon Dieu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis si confuse, si, si, confuse vraiment, bravo petIrix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pour la peine deux de plus


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Si je vous gêne vous me le dite.
> 
> Ca fait un bail que je l'ai dit celui là !!!
> 
> ...



c'est vrai ca !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rendons à Asterix ce qui lui revient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et d'ailleurs, ca m'enlève une épine du pied, je n'avais pas d'idée pour la def..._


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ohlala, mon Dieu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je m'disais aussi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'arrête pas de creuser et je ne trouve rien.


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Rendons à Asterix ce qui lui revient



Ouais.
D'ailleurs, me plait pas non plus cet avatar.
Problème d'identité en ce moment.
J'me cherche., j'me cherche.


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

Définition :

*RAISONNEMENT CONTRADICTOIRE* n.f.

Voilà.
Bien fait !








A vous.


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

Contradiction ?


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Contradiction ?



Non.


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

Vous me paraissez inspirés, ça fait peur !!






Allez du nerf !


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

Contresens ?


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Contresens ?



Non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Courage. Serait-ce insoluble?


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ou  *paradox(al)) ?*





_ok j'ai pas bien lu la def : n.f.  _


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

Aporie ?


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Aporie ?











 Quel talent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












A ton tour.


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Quel talent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est grâce aux indices  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je reviens de suite


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ou  *paradox(al)) ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aimerais sincèrement te féliciter plus souvent MZK, mais nous avons malheureusement une adversaire coriace et redoutable.

Le seul moment de répis que nous puissions avoir est quand on la met à l'épreuve.

Je vous avertis tout de suite.
Je ne tiendrai pas ce rythme jusqu'à la retraite.


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je vous avertis tout de suite.
> Je ne tiendrai pas ce rythme jusqu'à la retraite.



Mais si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Déboucher, désobstruer*


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

>



Dis, Pet',  t'as trouvé "aporie" au fond de ta mine ????
je n'ai JAMAIS entendu ce mot.
Ce n'est pas le seul, d'accord, mais quand même ...


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

(se) Moucher 
Désencombrer
Désengorger


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

Désopiler ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> (se) Moucher
> Désencombrer
> Désengorger



C'est beaucoup plus rigolo, que ça


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Désopiler ?

















 Comment as-tu fait ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Pet',  t'as trouvé "aporie" au fond de ta mine ????
> je n'ai JAMAIS entendu ce mot.
> Ce n'est pas le seul, d'accord, mais quand même ...



Depuis que barbarella m'a conseillé l'usage du dictionnaire, c'est fou ce que je m'éclate.
Moi qui croyais que le langage évolué ne se résumait qu'à :

- Bière
- Encore
- Buuuuuuut !!!!!
- Burp !!
- Elle est où cette #$£*&amp;! de télécommande ?!?!?
- Burp !! (homonyme)


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Comment as-tu fait ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opiler = boucher en vieux françois.
N'est il pas ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Opiler = boucher en vieux françois.
> N'est il pas ?



Je te crois sur parole, j'ai opilation mais pas opiler, va falloir que je change de dico. C'est quoi le tien ?


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je te crois sur parole, j'ai opilation mais pas opiler, va falloir que je change de dico. C'est quoi le tien ?



(1)DÉSOPILER v. tr. XVe siècle, deopiler. Dérivé de l'ancien français opiler, « boucher », du latin oppilare, « obstruer ».
Syn. vieilli de Désobstruer. Expr. fig. et fam. Désopiler la rate ou, absolt., désopiler, réjouir, faire rire.

Dico académique et petit Larousse.
Mais le mot, je l'ai obtenu grace au dico des synonymes de Word, qui est extrêmement complet.
Tu tape "Déboucher", et tu lui demandes tout ce qu'il a dans le ventre.

Bon ben je t'ai donné mon astuce.
Je me sens tout nu, maintenant.

Euh ... tu peux te retourner,là !!


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

Allez, j'en ai un sympa, là :

Définition :

*SCORE VIERGE*


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> tu peux te retourner là,  ça fait peur !!











C'est vrai, ça fait peur


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, ça fait peur


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'en ai un sympa, là :
> 
> Définition :
> 
> *SCORE VIERGE*



Bon faut bien commencer, 

Zéro/Zéro ?


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

Non.


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

Ai perdu une barbarella.
Disparue depuis plus d'une heure.

Forte récompense à qui la ramènera.


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ai perdu une barbarella.
> Disparue depuis plus d'une heure.
> 
> Forte récompense à qui la ramènera.



je ne cesse de le répèter (ou de le demander, c'est selon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : il y a (y a-t-il ?) une vie hors du pétomane...


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'en ai un sympa, là :
> 
> Définition :
> 
> *SCORE VIERGE*



fanny (comme dans "fanny paie à boire" au baby-foot)


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

bon comme le pet' n'a interminette qu'au biro, y peut pas me répondre, alors je vais m'coucher

_c'est ca vas-y c'est préférable (petite voix intérieure)_


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ai perdu une barbarella.
> Disparue depuis plus d'une heure.
> 
> Forte récompense à qui la ramènera.



Voilà j'me ramène, où est la récompense ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

On en est où là ? Ca traîne.


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> fanny (comme dans "fanny paie à boire" au baby-foot)



Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




1-0.

Ben alors barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_Dis donc PetIrix, t'as vu l'heure ?

... Ben ouais. Petit problème hier soir, rentré tard, donc revenu tard. _


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci, merci la foule en délire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






j'ai pô encore d'idée pour la def....


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> merci, merci la foule en délire
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Alors, MZK, nous piaffons d'impatience.


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Alors, MZK, nous piaffons d'impatience.



sont-ce des piafs que je vois ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voici la def (trop facile comme d'hab') :  *nourriture spirituelle*


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

Humour ?


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

Savoir
Connaissance
Lecture


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Humour ?



naan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et je n'en ai pas...)


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Savoir
> Connaissance
> Lecture



tout cela est fort bien, mon cher ami, mais n'est point ce que j'attends...


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

alors un indice ? 

un indice :  *si elle n'est pas spirituelle, elle peut être vaine*


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

Connaissance ?


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Connaissance ?



Barbarella,

Ce que j'apprécie jour après jour, avec toi, c'est cette impression que j'ai d'être transparent !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est fou l'intérêt que tu portes à mes posts précédents.

Soit tu ne vois pas mes bonnes réponses, soit tu ne fait guerre attention à mes interventions.


*CONNAISSANCE, C'EST DEJA FAIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

les esprits s'échauffent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci Pet' de remettre un peu d'ordre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







faut qd mêême pas que je vous donne déjà un autre indice ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Barbarella,
> 
> Ce que j'apprécie jour après jour, avec toi, c'est cette impression que j'ai d'être transparent !!!
> 
> ...



Faut que je fasse quoi là, mon mea culpa ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*substance*


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je fasse quoi là, mon mea culpa ?



Non.
Juste attention .


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

philo
poésie


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> alors un indice ?
> 
> un indice :  *si elle n'est pas spirituelle, elle peut être vaine*



merci de prendre le "Si" au sens de '"lorsque"...


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

Blague ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Blague ?



non


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

pas SUBSTANCE, ni PHILO, ni POESIE


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

Réplique ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

Education ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

rien de ce que je lis.

Vous n'êtes pas assez terre à terre


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

glucide


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

Pâture ?


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

vitamines


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pâture ?



bravo, formidable, extra-lucide, titanesque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à toi


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

Bravo


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

Merci, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Chargé de*

Voilà


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

Investi


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Investi



Pas mal, ce n'est pas ça du tout, pas du tout, du tout


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

Désigné


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Désigné



Non.

Un indice : on peut dire aussi *Chargée de*


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

encore un truc de physique ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

arnaché(e) ?
batté(e) ?

électrisé(e) ?


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> 
> Un indice : on peut dire aussi *Chargée de*



C'est un indice, ça ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

Non, non, non.

Qui, quoi peut-être chargé ?

On change de tactique, ce sera plus léger


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

plombé(e) ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> plombé(e) ?



Non


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

Ca se passe dans un grand restaurant, le serveur fait le tour des convives pour que chacun puisse se servir. A un moment le plat glisse de ses mains et son contenu atterit dans le décoleté d'une des clientes. Celle-ci se lève horrifiée, et hurle "Vous avez vu tous ces petits poids ?" Géné le serveur lui répond "Je suis vraiment confus Madame, je croyais que c'était des haricots verts"

Vous la trouvez comment cette histoire ? Attention à votre réponse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ceci est un indice


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca se passe dans un grand restaurant, le serveur fait le tour des convives pour que chacun puisse se servir. A un moment le plat glisse de ses mains et son contenu atterit dans le décoleté d'une des clientes. Celle-ci se lève horrifiée, et hurle "Vous avez vu tous ces petits  * poids *  ?" Géné le serveur lui répond "Je suis vraiment confus Madame, je croyais que c'était des haricots verts"
> 
> Vous la trouvez comment cette histoire ? Attention à votre réponse.
> 
> ...



c'est    *ça*   l'indice ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est    *ça*   l'indice ?



Oui


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

Barb', faudrait arrêter de lire SAS et ses anges  *chargés de* grenades


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vous la trouvez comment cette histoire ?



Ben ... euh ... nulle, pour être honnête.
Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit la réponse.
Ni ce qu'on me demande!!


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

Bon, il faut trouver avant 11 heures alors encore un indice :

*L'eau peut l'être*


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

particule ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> particule ?



Au risque de paraître pesante non.


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de paraître pesante non.



Pourtant ça le faisait bien :
Eau Chargée de particules
Histoire particulière

Toujours non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors lourd (eau lourde, histoire lourde ... )


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Alors lourd (eau lourde, histoire lourde ... )




Ou bien une table lourde (chargée) de victuailes.

En ce qui concerne l'histoire lourde, moi elle me fait rire, mais je n'oblige personne.

Bravo PetIrix, à toi. 

Sans moi cette après-midi


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

Bravo Pet'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_aurais-tu lourdement vexé Barb' ? _


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Pet'
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Je ne l'ai pas forcément trouvé lourde (l'histoire) mais j'avais tilté avec l'eau.


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

Je vous préviens tout de suite, celle là est ardue.

Définition :

du vieux fait avec du neuf


A vous


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

la patine ?

le culot ? (d'une pipe)


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

non


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

"Dark Templar" maquillé en "Vieux Râleur" (ou "Aricosec") ?


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> "Dark Templar" maquillé en "Vieux Râleur" (ou "Aricosec") ?



Aricosec dans quelques temps pourrait faire l'affaire.


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je vous préviens tout de suite, celle là est ardue.
> 
> Définition :
> 
> ...



c'est pas mieux comme ça ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je vous préviens tout de suite, celle là est ardue.
> 
> Définition :
> 
> ...



ou comme ceci ?


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ou comme ceci ?



Tout ça c'est pas bon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P'tit indice ?

Après huit.


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça c'est pas bon !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de qui se moque-t-on ? après huit, il y a neuf ...


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> de qui se moque-t-on ? après huit, il y a neuf ...



Justement t'es sur la bonne voie.

Bon je vais te donner la réponse et la main.

Pourquoi ?

Parce que nous sommes sous le coup d'une alerte virus.
Ca se propage vitesse grand V.
L'administrateur nous demande prestement de couper internet durant 3 jours, pour tout nettoyer.

Donc je m'absente.

A lundi prochain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Réponse :

faire du vieux avec du "9"

==&gt; nonagénaire.

Bravo MZK, à toi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tchao.


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Octobre 2003)

arrfff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci pour la main que je passe à ....

non sans dec', je ne suis pas inspiré. 
On fait comme l'AppleStore de temps en temps : descendre le rideau pour un peu de maintenance, toi les virus, moi la tête, le Vieux en cure de désintox de pinard (cépamoikilédile1er  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Barb' ce doit être pour le chocolat (ou pour le flood, pour ceux qui n'apprécient pas Mamie...). Krystof est tout convalescent et peut même plus zapper (zipper, j'veux pas savoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Bref le pétomane fout le camp. 
Tchô


----------



## barbarella (9 Octobre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

COUCOU ME REVOILOU !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel homme cet administrateur. !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il dit trois jours et en 24 h c'est torché !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il était tout de même temps. Je commençais à avoir des spasmes, symptome de manque.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et béh, alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sont où les defs, et le flood ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand je ne suis pas là ça ne poste plus ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, allez, on se remue ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> COUCOU ME REVOILOU !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à toi la main dans ce cas


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> à toi la main dans ce cas



tu n'as pas le choix, je crois


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

Définition :

*DECHIRER* 

A vous.


----------



## barbarella (10 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Définition :
> 
> *DECHIRER*
> 
> A vous.



Blesser


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Définition :
> *DECHIRER*



- déchiqueter
- mettre en pièces
- mettre en lambeaux
- mettre en charpie
- écorcher
- égratigner
- lacérer


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - déchiqueter
> - mettre en pièces
> - mettre en lambeaux
> - mettre en charpie
> ...



le Vieil Eventreur est de retour !


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Blesser



Non.


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - déchiqueter
> - mettre en pièces
> - mettre en lambeaux
> - mettre en charpie
> ...








Aurais-je réveillé une passion ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel bagout.
Mais ce n'est pas ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y en a un, cependant extrèmement, mais alors extrèmement proche.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> le Vieil Eventreur est de retour !


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

écharper


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> écharper



Non.

Définition :

*DECHIRER* 

Indice #1 :

*LACERER MEDICALEMENT*


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

dilacérer ?


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> dilacérer ?



Impeccable.
Mais tu vas encore me dire que tu n'as pas d'idée.
Alors je ne sais pas si c'est à ton tour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[voix off] Dis donc, elle boude ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est sa blague lourde qu'elle n'a pas digéré ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu vas encore me dire que tu n'as pas d'idée.
> Alors je ne sais pas si c'est à ton tour



[surprise et exclamation] comment as-tu deviné ??? [/surprise et exclamation]

je confirme


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> [surprise et exclamation] comment as-tu deviné ??? [/surprise et exclamation]
> 
> je confirme



T'es xagère. Un peu trop xagère !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu veux, je te donne un mot, tu sors une def, et je cherche la réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







M'étonnerait pas que tu mettes de la mauvaise volonté.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> M'étonnerait pas que tu mettes de la mauvaise volonté.



Si c'est pas le cas, c'est bien imité


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

Le pétomane s'essouffle, on dirait, non ?

Plus de "râleur"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus de "cendrillon"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le "couteau" est émoussé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ya eu du recadrage au boulot ????


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Le pétomane s'essouffle, on dirait, non ?
> 
> Plus de "râleur"
> 
> ...








 eh, oh, ne m'enterre pas si vite


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> eh, oh, ne m'enterre pas si vite



Rectif.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu ne viens plus nous voir très souvent ces temps ci.


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'es xagère. Un peu trop xagère !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le problème c'est que nous sommes 3 pelés et (... je ne l'ai pas dit) et que le tour de chacun revient troo vite... 
Faudrait du sang neuf, des filles, encore des filles, des photos, du @#\[...]~... (je m'égare, ca c'est le thread des tapoteuses...), 

enfin voila, Baaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrbbbbbbbbbbbbb' où es-tu ???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> le problème c'est que nous sommes 3 pelés et (... je ne l'ai pas dit) et que le tour de chacun revient troo vite...
> Faudrait du sang neuf, des filles, encore des filles, des photos, du @#\[...]~... (je m'égare, ca c'est le thread des tapoteuses...),
> 
> enfin voila, Baaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrbbbbbbbbbbbbb' où es-tu ???????????????????????????????????????????



Ca change tellement vite que tout le monde réclame un indice au bout de 2 posts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Remarque, on n'a qu'à aller poster nos propositions chez les tapoteuses.

En se prélassant sur les capots, peuvent peut-être prendre le temps de réfléchir à quelques defs .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Rectif.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



petites vacances + moins seul au boulot + ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais j'vous aim' tous


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> [...] mais j'vous aim' tous



ouf   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sauvés


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2003)

j'ai perdu l'occasion de me taire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vais me retrouver au "zapping" avec des c.......s pareilles


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> vais me retrouver au "zapping" avec des c.......s pareilles



si ca ne tenait qu'à moi, tu ne serais pas cité


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> petites vacances + moins seul au boulot + ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhhh  !!!!!!


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2003)

Bon, on y va j'ai cinq minutes devant moi


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on y va j'ai cinq minutes devant moi



Mais ça va pôô, non , de partir comme ça sans laisser d'adresse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pourrais quand même téléphonner, ou laisser un mot.
On s'est fait du mourron, bon dieu !!

En plus chuis sûr que t'as même pas 10 euros sur toi.

Allez !!! Dans ta chambre !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas de Starac' samedi!


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

J'déconne, Barb ... Reviennnns !


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'déconne, Barb ... Reviennnns !



t'as appelé la police, les hôpitaux ... ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> t'as appelé la police, les hôpitaux ... ?



Et pourquoi pas les bars ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas les bars ?



ben oui j'avais oublié ....


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ben oui j'avais oublié ....



Bon, c'est à qui le tour, là ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2003)

C'est à MZK je crois


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est à MZK je crois



Et tu crois qu'il est là?


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et tu crois qu'il est là?









 Aurait-il une double vie


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Aurait-il une double vie



Impossible.

Le bar est  *LA* vie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ton aprèm, pas trop stress ???
_Sans indiscrétion of course!_


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Impossible.
> 
> Le bar est  *LA* vie.
> 
> ...



Ce ne sont pas les questions qui sont indiscrètes, ce sont les réponses.


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Aurait-il une double vie



au delà de 2 bouteilles de Nuits-St-Georges et de Pécharmant, je peux tout vous raconter de ma (double) vie.

Quant à la def', il me semble que je n'ai pas été assez CLAIR : jusqu'à nouvel ordre, je n'en propose PLUS (j'suis obligé de crier, vous n'me lisez pas...). Par contre, je veux bien chercher, proposer une réponse de çi, de là, vous encourager de qq jeux de mots approximatifs ou vaseux, faire l'étonné, chambrer le Vieux (comme le bon vin), compatir à l'infortune ménagère de Petirix, supplier Barb' de ne pas nous laisser tomber - "le pétomane répondra" est d'elle -, pouffer aux saillies (ziiiippp...) de M. Krystof - auteur de la version précédente "le pétomane ne répond plus", enfin bref, je suis de bonne composition mais certainement pas (plus) dans le rythme que nous avons connu. Désolé.

A tout à l'heure donc


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2003)

C'est vrai, ça prend du temps cette affaire, je m'accorderais bien une pause


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, ça prend du temps cette affaire, je m'accorderais bien une pause



c'est plus les "travaux forcés" c't histoire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bien le "repos forcé"


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

Bon ben MZK, désigne la ou le suivant(e)


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

Il n'y a qu'à tirer à pile ou face


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a qu'à tirer à pile ou face



Tu choises ....


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu choises ....



Je prends la tranche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez sérieusement face, faut pas tricher !


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

Je lance ...

Et c'est ...

Face [rien de bien sur google.]

Bravo, commence.


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

C'est parti.

*Qui est choisi entre plusieurs, qui est remarquable dans son genre*


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

sélectionné
élu


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> sélectionné
> élu



Non, ce n'est  pas ça


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

Favori
Préféré
Nommé
Nominé
Retenu


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Favori
> Préféré
> Nommé
> Nominé
> Retenu



Non, je donne un indice : * Agréable*


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

Envié


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Envié



Pas du tout, un autre indice : *Délicieux*


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> un autre indice : *Délicieux*
> 
> Arrêtes.
> Tu donnes autant d'indices que je donne de réponses.


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtes.
> Tu donnes autant d'indices que je donne de réponses.



Mais mes indices à moi ils sont bons


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mais mes indices à moi ils sont bons











- Remarqué
- Unique


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> - Remarqué
> - Unique



Ni l'un, ni l'autre.

Un indice quand même, j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas si facile que ça : * D'un grand raffinement*


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ni l'un, ni l'autre.
> 
> Un indice quand même, j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas si facile que ça : * D'un grand raffinement*



Agréable, délicieux, raffiné.

J'ai bien compris le sens.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca a l'air culinaire ton truc.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

Exquis ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca a l'air culinaire ton truc.



et ça t'étonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mais je ne vois pas plus que toi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2003)

- exquis  (tout mon portrait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et ça t'étonne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je viens de donner une réponse.
Donc logiquement, elle devrait donner un indice.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - exquis  (tout mon portrait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour ma part, j'aurais dit "sensationnel"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'aurais dit "sensationnel"



Oui, mais moi, suis modeste


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais moi, suis modeste



Ca veut dire quoi  *Oui, mais moi ...* 



			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part ...



... te concernant !!!


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Exquis ?



Excellent


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Excellent



Merci.

Je vais devoir vous laisser.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On remet ça à Lundi, sinon je passe la main à qui la veut.

Tchao, biz


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Octobre 2003)

j'aurais répondu "distingué" mais c'est "exquis"


----------



## PetIrix (13 Octobre 2003)

Définition :

*LASSITUDE*


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Définition :
> 
> *LASSITUDE*



Ras-le-bol ?


----------



## PetIrix (13 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour.

Non


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Non



Oui, c'est ça bonjour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ennui ?


----------



## PetIrix (13 Octobre 2003)

C'est exactement ça.
C'est de l'ennui.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi.


----------



## PetIrix (13 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ça.
> C'est de l'ennui.



Je déconne 
Week end médiocre, un peu grognon, pas grave.

Allez, je t'écoute.


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)

Alors voilà :

* Morceau instrumental ou vocal de forme libre*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2003)

- lied


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Octobre 2003)

improvisation


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)

Ni lied, ni improvisation


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Octobre 2003)

un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là, tu le fais pas


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Octobre 2003)

un impromptu ?


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)

Non, ce terme n'est pas uniquement un terme musical.


----------



## PetIrix (13 Octobre 2003)

Envollée (lyrique)


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)

Non, c'est beaucoup plus enfantin que ça


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Octobre 2003)

une berceuse ?


----------



## PetIrix (13 Octobre 2003)

comptine ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> comptine ?



ah zut, c'est la réponse que je cherchais ..


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)

Ni berceuse, ni comptine.

Indice : *C'est passager*


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

T'as un indice sur :

"Et la tolérance, bordel "   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???


- Mélopée ?
- Ritournelle ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'as un indice sur :
> - Ritournelle ?



tourterelle ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Bon, je répète 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ce terme n'est pas uniquement un terme musical.


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je répète



Répéter n'est pas aider ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je répète



- ballade


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

*Morceau instrumental ou vocal de forme libre 

Ce terme n'est pas uniquement un terme musical.

C'est beaucoup plus enfantin que ça.

C'est passager.

La mode en fait.*

Cinq indices cest pas de laide ça ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - ballade



Non.


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

Tube


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tube



Il y a déjà cinq indices, un mot, répond à chacun de ces indices. Est-ce le cas de tube ? 

Ben non


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il y a déjà cinq indices, un mot, répond à chacun de ces indices. Est-ce le cas de tube ?
> 
> Ben non



Mais tu m'embêtes à la fin ... 
Même pas le droit de dire ce que je veux.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'le trouve pas ton mot, j'te f'rais dire, d'abord, et d'une !


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu m'embêtes à la fin ...
> Même pas le droit de dire ce que je veux.
> 
> 
> ...



Arrêtes de faire des caprices, je te donne un autre indice.

*Cours changeant et imprévisible des choses.*


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtes de faire des caprices



Allez juste 2 p'tits caprices :

Je te donne le choix entre :

1) #~$*!@!! , c'est quoi ces  #$*!@!! d'indices !?!?!

2) Houuuuu!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chuis nul, j'trouve riennnnnnn !!!!


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Allez juste 2 p'tits caprices :
> 
> Je te donne le choix entre :
> 
> ...



Mais non, mais non, un seul caprice est suffisant


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

C'est ta mode qui me dérange.
La mode, elle fait :

Des vêtements
des fringues
des collections
des tops
des trucs hideux
des défilés
de la couture.

Mais rien ne colle avec le reste.


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

fantaisie ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Non, non, non, non, non...

Je vous AI donné la réponse


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

caprice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je ne connaissais que la version italienne "capriccio" ... non c'est pas vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

Ce n'est quand même pas un  *passage* ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

je pense que MZK a donné la bonne réponse...


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> caprice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et si, c'est vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je pense que MZK a donné la bonne réponse...



Exact.


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

La mode fait des caprices !!!

C'est vraiment parce que c'est dans la def, hein, parce que ......


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et si, c'est vrai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bravo MZK


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> La mode fait des caprices !!!
> 
> C'est vraiment parce que c'est dans la def, hein, parce que ......



L'expression exacte est : Les caprices de la modes.


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

une def ultra facile avant le déjeuner :

*attraction inconsciente* 

à vous


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une def ultra facile avant le déjeuner :
> 
> *attraction inconsciente*
> 
> à vous



- attrait
- penchant


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - attrait
> - penchant



non.

ca y est presque


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Magnétisme ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ca y est presque



ce n'est pas un indice


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Magnétisme ?



non je pars déjeuner car mes cellules crient famine.


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Charisme ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Charisme ?








 j'en ai énormément merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais il ne s'agit pas de la réponse....


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

il est effectivement  *irrésistible*


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Instinctif ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Instinctif ?



il y a forcément qq chose d'instinctif dans tout cela, mais la réponse est autre


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

Un faible.
Un désir
Une propension


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Un faible.
> Un désir
> Une propension



ces qualificatifs sont bien tièdes mon cher Pet', je n'y vois pas en tout cas de *force irrésistible...*


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Incoercible ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (15 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Incoercible ?



non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il s'agit d'un substanpif masculin....


----------



## barbarella (15 Octobre 2003)

Aimant ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2003)

- amoureusement
- passionément


_de jolis sentiments pour un 5.000 ème_


----------



## barbarella (15 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - amoureusement
> - passionément
> 
> 
> _de jolis sentiments pour un 5.000 ème_



Bravo


----------



## PetIrix (15 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> _de jolis sentiments pour un 5.000 ème_




Félicitations.


----------



## PetIrix (15 Octobre 2003)

coup de foudre.


----------



## barbarella (15 Octobre 2003)

Envoûtement ?

Appétit ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2003)

Merci vous deux


----------



## MackZeKnife (15 Octobre 2003)

non et re-non... 

*la chimie peut entraîner ce type de réaction chez les plantes ou les animaux*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2003)

ensorcellement ?

enchantement ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ensorcellement ?
> 
> enchantement ?



oupsy: sorcière ou fée


----------



## PetIrix (15 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non et re-non...
> 
> *la chimie peut entraîner ce type de réaction chez les plantes ou les animaux*



Mmmm, les phéromones, tout ça, tout ça ?


----------



## barbarella (15 Octobre 2003)

Stress ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (15 Octobre 2003)

rien de tout cela  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je récapitule :

*- attraction inconsciente
- force irrésistible
- la chimie peut entraîner ce type de réaction chez les plantes ou les animaux * 
allez courage...


----------



## barbarella (15 Octobre 2003)

Inclination ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (15 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Inclination ?



non, c'est masculin. Autre indice :

*comportement, action réflexe*


----------



## barbarella (15 Octobre 2003)

Mouvement ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (15 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mouvement ?



non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comment puis-je vous aider  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le suffixe des 1ères réponses était correct ...


----------



## barbarella (15 Octobre 2003)

Automatisme ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (15 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Automatisme ?



Barb' tu lis bien les indices mais ce n'est pas cela


----------



## barbarella (15 Octobre 2003)

Vraiment pas la moindre idée.

A+


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Octobre 2003)

suis pas dispo jusqu'à demain soir.
En pensant trop à la réponse, tu t'en rapprocheras


----------



## barbarella (16 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> suis pas dispo jusqu'à demain soir.
> En pensant trop à la réponse, tu t'en rapprocheras



Mal de tête ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Octobre 2003)

Mécanisme ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Octobre 2003)

Attentisme ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Attentisme ?



l'es-tu, attentiste ?
ce n'est pas ca, tu t'es trop éloignée ..


----------



## barbarella (17 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> l'es-tu, attentiste ?
> ce n'est pas ca, tu t'es trop éloignée ..



Non, c'est long une journée sans réponse, d'autant plus que j'attend encore pour ma précédente proposition


----------



## barbarella (17 Octobre 2003)

Souhaites-tu un délai pour répondre MZK ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est long une journée sans réponse, d'autant plus que j'attend encore pour ma précédente proposition



iune journée sans le pétomane...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il allait sans dire que tes réponses précédentes (même non citées) ne correspondaient pas


----------



## barbarella (17 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> iune journée sans le pétomane...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, alors je donne ma langue au chat.


----------



## PetIrix (17 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors je donne ma langue au chat.








Pas mieux.


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Octobre 2003)

voici la réponse :  *tropisme*


----------



## barbarella (18 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> voici la réponse :  *tropisme*



Bon, ben j'aurais pas trouvé


----------



## barbarella (18 Octobre 2003)

Le pétomane est mort, vive son successeur.

Allez un enterrement en grandes pompes pour le Pétomane


----------



## PetIrix (18 Octobre 2003)

Tu es trop pessimiste, barbarella.

C'est la culture que nous inhumerions.


----------



## PetIrix (18 Octobre 2003)

Au fait, pourquoi "le pétomane" ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu es trop pessimiste, barbarella.
> 
> C'est la culture que nous inhumerions.



Tu as raison, c'est reparti, a toi la prochaine déf.


----------



## PetIrix (18 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, c'est reparti, a toi la prochaine déf.



Glups.
C'était donc un piège !!


----------



## PetIrix (18 Octobre 2003)

Vu l'heure, et que nous ne sommes plus que deux, permets moi cette liberté avant de commencer:


----------



## barbarella (18 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pourquoi "le pétomane" ?




Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'heure, et que nous ne sommes plus que deux, permets moi cette liberté avant de commencer:



C'est magnifique.


----------



## PetIrix (18 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ?















Ya même pas un p'tit historique, sur ce sujet ? 
Je croyais.


----------



## PetIrix (18 Octobre 2003)

Bon, je veux bien laisser une def, mais comme je ne serais pas la du WE, ça risque de durer.

C'est comme tu veux.


----------



## barbarella (18 Octobre 2003)

Ressaisissons nous la prochaine déf. c'est pour quand ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Octobre 2003)

Disons lundi


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Disons lundi



non, tout de suite !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*impression gustative*


----------



## barbarella (19 Octobre 2003)

Bonsoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flaveur ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonsoir (bonne nuit)

non


----------



## barbarella (19 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amertume ?

Bouche ?

Généreux ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Octobre 2003)

Attaque ?

Corps ?

Longueur ?

_Y at-il un rapports avec l'oenologie ?_


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _Y at-il un rapports avec l'oenologie ?_



ouiche.

nonche pour les autres propositions


----------



## barbarella (19 Octobre 2003)

Elegant ?

Onctueux ?

Racé ?


----------



## dude (19 Octobre 2003)

goutu?

corpu?

suave?

court en bouche?


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Octobre 2003)

non à toutes ces propo.

un indice : *pénible, désagréable* ... et vous avez trouvé


----------



## barbarella (20 Octobre 2003)

Lourd ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Lourd ?








 indice ? 
Il s'agit d'un  *nom masculin, dont l'usage est plus fréquent au pluriel*


----------



## barbarella (20 Octobre 2003)

Tanins ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tanins ?


non.

S'emploie au singulier pour le vin. Au pluriel, c'est au figuré, synonyme d'évènements ou de circonstances pénibles....

Je ne peux plus en dire davantage...


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

- Agressif ?
- Apre ?
- Austère ?
- Dur ?
- Rugueux ?
- Piquant ?
- Plat ?
- Vert ?


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

- Acerbe ?
- Astringent ?


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

C'est quoi tous ces mots ? 

Faut en laisser aux copains, alors voilà tous ceux que je voulais mettre sont déjà pris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi tous ces mots ?
> 
> Faut en laisser aux copains, alors voilà tous ceux que je voulais mettre sont déjà pris
> 
> ...




Tututut !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous ai laissé 4h.
Si ça ce n'est pas de la galanterie !!!


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

Sinon je peux te laisser "bouchonné", pour le fair play


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

Tu fais quoi MZK.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu goutes à chaque proposition, pour voir si c'est bien approchant, ou quoi ?!?


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Octobre 2003)

Je suis aff-li-gé de voir que vous ne lisez pas les indices... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il s'agit d'un  *substantif* et non d'un  *adjectif* , tudieu !

allez courage, repensez au sens figuré (au pluriel) qui est actuel. Quant au pinard, c'est un terme viielli pour qualifie.... biiiiipp...

A vous


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Je suis aff-li-gé de voir que vous ne lisez pas les indices...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En nom masculin je ne trouve rien, alors je me hasarde à poster autre chose.

C'est plus pour donner signe de vie ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... et pour montrer que je cherche .


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

Piquette ?


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Piquette ?











Mon dieu, mon dieu !! 

Il a dit "MASCULIN". 

J'te dis ça c'est pour t'éviter des ennuis ...


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu, mon dieu !!
> 
> Il a dit "MASCULIN".
> 
> J'te dis ça c'est pour t'éviter des ennuis ...



Ben oui, mais pour l'instant c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé, je prends le risque, de me prendre une piquette


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

Piqueton ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Piqueton ?



de pire en pire, ces réponses...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










faudrait se concentrer un peu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous en avez des ....biiiip .... à trouver la réponse


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

Nous en avons des tracas à trouver la réponse


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Nous en avons des tracas à trouver la réponse



non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barb' regarde la filmo de .... Bruce Willis


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déboire(s) ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Déboire(s) ?



et oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ("en-fin" devrais-je dire...)
Je vois que Bruce te motive plus que tout autre indice


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

Merci MZK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , merci Bruce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et si vous le voulez bien :

*Faire du mal, tourmenter.*


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

Bravo.



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Faire du mal, tourmenter.*




==&gt; Les définitions de MZK.


Harceler
Percécuter
Torturer
Blesser


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bravo.
> 
> 
> ==&gt; Les définitions de MZK.
> ...



Je ne vous permets pas Môssieur,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keskelzonmédèf?hein?


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vous permets pas Môssieur,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle me font du mal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Snif.


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme tu y vas fort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 quoique...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Octobre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

Bon, c'est plus soft alors.


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

vexer
embéter
taquiner
emmerder


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> emmerder



En fait c'est çà votre trip ici tous les 3 : vous vous envoyez à la gueule des insanités !! Bande de p'tits cochons !!!! Manquerait plus qu'ils ligotent Barbarella et l'initie aux joies du bondage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon c'est toujours aussi select votre sujet ?


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est plus soft alors.



N'éxagérons pas quand même.




			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> vexer
> embéter
> taquiner
> emmerder



Navrée


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est çà votre trip ici tous les 3 : vous vous envoyez à la gueule des insanités !! Bande de p'tits cochons !!!! Manquerait plus qu'ils ligotent Barbarella et l'initie aux joies du bondage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme tu peux en juger : tous les "isme" de la création....SM, triolisme... et autres joyeusetés.


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Octobre 2003)

- bousculer
- accabler
- tarabuster
- asticoter
- charrier
- affliger
- persécuter (déjà dit ?)
- tracasser (idem ?)
- turlupiner
- violenter

_dis Barb' c'est quoi cette def ? Spécial exhutoire ? _


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est çà votre trip ici tous les 3 : vous vous envoyez à la gueule des insanités !! Bande de p'tits cochons !!!! Manquerait plus qu'ils ligotent Barbarella et l'initie aux joies du bondage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finn, tu me déçois !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Finn, tu me déçois !!!



c'est bien la première qui me dit çà !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_allez j'vous laisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> - bousculer
> - accabler
> - tarabuster
> - asticoter
> ...



Rien de tout cela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _dis Barb' c'est quoi cette def ? Spécial exhutoire ? _



Un lapsus révélateur


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Faire du mal, tourmenter.*





			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est çà votre trip ici tous les 3 : vous vous envoyez à la gueule des insanités !! Bande de p'tits cochons !!!! Manquerait plus qu'ils ligotent Barbarella et l'initie aux joies du bondage




==&gt; TROLLER


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est çà votre trip ici tous les 3 : vous vous envoyez à la gueule des insanités !! Bande de p'tits cochons !!!! Manquerait plus qu'ils ligotent Barbarella et l'initie aux joies du bondage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, les week end de célibataires ...
Ca ne les aide pas à passer la semaine sereinement !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ahh, les week end de célibataires ...
> Ca ne les aide pas à passer la semaine sereinement !!



mais alors si tu es célibataire, que fais tu sur le pallier ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> ==&gt; TROLLER



---&gt; flooder


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Un lapsus révélateur



j'assume


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

Bon !!!


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon !!!



Bon ben il est l'heure de l'indice, non?


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben il est l'heure de l'indice, non?



Il y en a déjà deux (dont un involontaire) :

- Navrée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Finn tu me *déçois* !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Octobre 2003)

- navrer (trop facile ?)
- décevoir (trop facile bis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

et puis aussi :
- consterner
- chagriner
- peiner


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> - navrer (trop facile ?)
> - décevoir (trop facile bis
> 
> 
> ...



Mille regrets, rien de tout cela


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

regretter (trop facile (ter))


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

Affecter
Attrister
Dépiter


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

Mortifier


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

Contrarier
Trahir


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

Facher
Froisser
Humilier
Contrister


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

Malheureusement aucune de ces réponses n'est la bonne je suis


----------



## PetIrix (21 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement aucune de ces réponses n'est la bonne je suis



C'est bien un verbe qu'il faut chercher.
Je ne suis pas obligé de décliner tout ça en adj, adv, n.m, n.f, etc ???


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Octobre 2003)

il y a eu tellement de (bonnes) propositions que, par malchance, Barb' n'a point vu que la réponse avait déjà été donnée. Je pencherais même pour une bonne réponse de Pet'....


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> il y a eu tellement de (bonnes) propositions que, par malchance, Barb' n'a point vu que la réponse avait déjà été donnée. Je pencherais même pour une bonne réponse de Pet'....



Ah bon ! Où ça ? 

Non, non la bonne réponse n'y est toujours pas, mais on n'est pas loin


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

Bravo, bravo  Barbarella.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel kilométrage !!


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Je suis consternée, chagrinée, peinée...

et la suite ?

Il s'agit bien d'un verbe à l'infinitif


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

affliger
accabler
atterer


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

Désappointer
Désenchanter
Désillusionner


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Non ! 

Quand tu marches sur le pied de quelqu'un que dis-tu ? (à part excusez-moi) ?


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non !
> 
> Quand tu marches sur le pied de quelqu'un que dis-tu ? (à part excusez-moi) ?



- pardonner ( ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??)


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> - pardonner ( ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, mais c'est pas possible, tu le fais exprès ? 

Ca commence par un D. 

VOILA, quand même !!!


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais c'est pas possible, tu le fais exprès ?
> 
> Ca commence par un D.
> 
> VOILA, quand même !!!



Il y a vraiment de quoi se  *désoler* d'être aussi mauvais !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Octobre 2003)

décevoir


----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)

Désolé !


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Il y a vraiment de quoi se  *désoler* d'être aussi mauvais !!!



Mais non, ce qui serait désolant c'est d'abandonner.

Bravo, et à toi PetIrix


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> décevoir



C'est déjà fait !!!


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Désolé !



Trop tard !


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Il y a vraiment de quoi se  *désoler* d'être aussi mauvais !!!



arrrrgggghhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, à qui le dis-tu ?


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

Nouvelle déf :

*ATTAQUER*


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Commencer ?


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

non.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Octobre 2003)

fermer ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

schtroumpfer ?


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> fermer ?



C'est ton intention ? Alors vas y, tu en meurs d'envie.


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton intention ? Alors vas y, tu en meurs d'envie.



mettons cette proposition au vote, au plutôt au sondage, u  de ceux dont Finn a le secret, avec 10 choix possibles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








bon pour revenir à nos petites affaires : 

agresser, frapper, molester

_on reste dans le violent, vous ne trouvez pas ?_


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton intention ? Alors vas y, tu en meurs d'envie.



Déconnez pas, c'est le seul thread où je peux encore poster.

Pour les quelques médiocres propositions, c'est non!


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> mettons cette proposition au vote, au plutôt au sondage, u  de ceux dont Finn a le secret, avec 10 choix possibles



De toute façon, il fera ce qu'il voudra.



			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bon pour revenir à nos petites affaires :
> 
> agresser, frapper, molester
> 
> _on reste dans le violent, vous ne trouvez pas ?_



Mais c'est violent !!!


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Déconnez pas, c'est le seul thread où je peux encore poster.



Pourtant il y a un nouveau sujet sur Halloween.

Persécuter ?

S'acharner ?

Harceler ?


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> agresser, frapper, molester




Non. 



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> c'est violent



Pas forcément.


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément.



Le mot pour rire ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant il y a un nouveau sujet sur Halloween.
> 
> Persécuter ?
> 
> ...



il suffit de faire un copier-coller des réponses de Pet' à la def précédente de Barb', c'est ca ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton intention ? Alors vas y, tu en meurs d'envie.



prend pas la mouche Barba, c'est juste _pour rire_. Seulement méfie toi parce que ton invitation pourrait être pris au sérieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A force de demander une fermeture à chaque thread, on risqe d'appliquer la règle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je n'ai rien contre ce thread, jsute qu'il faut savoir passer à autre chose et s'apercevoir que le bateau coule (vus n'êtes que 3 au plus à jouer). Façon thread hermétique, on ne peut faire mieux


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

affronter, braver, assaillir ?


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant il y a un nouveau sujet sur Halloween.
> 
> Persécuter ?
> 
> ...



Fausse route, fausse, route.

un indice (facile) :

*AVOCAT*


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> prend pas la mouche Barba, c'est juste _pour rire_. Seulement méfie toi parce que ton invitation pourrait être pris au sérieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tutututt.

On n'empêche personne de venir.
C'est juste qu'il vous parait compliqué d'aligner deux synonymes dans un post.


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Fausse route, fausse, route.
> 
> un indice (facile) :
> 
> *AVOCAT*



assigner, poursuivre


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Ester ?


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> prend pas la mouche Barba, c'est juste _pour rire_. Seulement méfie toi parce que ton invitation pourrait être pris au sérieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_message auto censuré_


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ester ?



J'avais bien dit que c'était facile. 
Et non violent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's up to you!


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'avais bien dit que c'était facile.
> Et non violent.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, je suis en pleine forme. Je vous trouve un truc aux petits oignons


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste qu'il vous parait compliqué d'aligner deux synonymes dans un post.



du palier tu vas te retrouver dans la rue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (j'ai pas dit sur le trottoir...)

Finn, que le nombre de participants à un thread soit un critère de maintien / fermeture, hum, hum. 
_Ce devait être de l'humour _ 

ceci dit, vouzôtres viendez, qu'on soit moins seuls... Si ce n'est par la fermeture par ordre préfectoral qui nous pend au nez, c'est plutôt le suicide collectif, genre Waco ou OTS, alors c'est pas très gai. Viendez,je vous dis


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je suis en pleine forme. Je vous trouve un truc aux petits oignons



Pas trop d'oignon quand même, hein!
Ca ne sert à rien de justifier le titre de ce thread !


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> du palier tu vas te retrouver dans la rue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, j'ai cru voir un casque bleu, merci MZK


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop d'oignon quand même, hein!
> Ca ne sert à rien de justifier le titre de ce thread !



Tu te sens bien PetIrix ?


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> du palier tu vas te retrouver dans la rue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je partirais du MacG pour le MacAdam ...



			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est plutôt le suicide collectif, genre Waco ou OTS



Et ton avatar va sans doute leur donner envie de se joindre à nous ...


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu te sens bien PetIrix ?



Pas mal, et toi ?

Ben quoi ... Pas drôle ???


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Pour continuer dans la joie et la bonne humeur :

*Petit sac*

_hyper facile _


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

Trousse ?


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

Bourse ?


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

Escarcelle ?


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et c'est sérieux


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

serviette


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> serviette



Là, tu fais pas un tabac


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

A demain.


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> A demain.



A demain PetIrix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne soirée MZK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et sans rancune Finn, c'était juste pour rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non mais, sans blague...


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> A demain PetIrix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dis donc Barb', ce sont les débitants de (_blague_ à) tabac qui te donnent des idées de def... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ôfèt-tufumenkor?_


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et ton avatar va sans doute leur donner envie de se joindre à nous ...



il manque qq gouttes de sang


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> dis donc Barb', ce sont les débitants de (_blague_ à) tabac qui te donnent des idées de def...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh bien oui !

Bravo MZK, à toi


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

allons-y, facile bien sûr (j'ai tenu compte des remarques de Pet'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :

*naif*


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Confiant ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Confiant ?



non. N'ayant pas bcp de tps aujourd'hui, un 1er indice :

*dans la salle de bains*


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Poire ?

_j'ai pas trouvé pomme_


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Poire ?
> 
> _j'ai pas trouvé pomme_



Ce n'est pas poire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu n'as pas trouvé pomme ? C'est à dire ???


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas poire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pomme (de douche).



Poisson (d'argent)


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

C'est bien cela,  _pôv' pomme..._









_pom, pom, pom, pom ..... petit air façon "les animaux du monde"... _


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien cela,  _pôv' pomme..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfuuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grande forme, MZK.

Ca me fait penser à une charade :

Mon 1er est une salade
Mon 2ème est une salade
Mon 3ème est une salade
Mon 4ème est une salade
Mon 5ème est une salade
Mon 6ème est une salade
Mon 7ème est une salade
Mon 8ème est une salade

Mon tout est un auteur de romans :

==&gt; Les 8 scaroles.


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Toi aussi PetIrix, grande forme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fini de rire !!!

*Ce pourquoi on fait quelque chose* 

A vous


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

- amour
- intérêt



_coucou, tous_


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - amour
> - intérêt
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Vieux Raleur, ça fait plaisir de te revoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour tes propositions c'est non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un indice avant d'aller déjeuner : *Racine*


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

famille


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

- passion
- gloire
- jalousie
- rivalité


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

Rien de tout cela. Je pense que c'est plus noble.

Cette fois ci bon appétit


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

Patrie


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

Maitre
Seigneur
Roi
Vassal


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

Honneur


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Non, rien. 


*Ce qui produit un effet, ce qui fait quune chose est ou se fait*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

- état


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

En tout état d'effet non !


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Cause.


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Cause.



Ah ben oui, bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je ne boirai plus jamais de punch le midi_





A toi


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben oui, bravo



Cesse de me féliciter quand tu me donnes la réponse. C'est vexant!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _je ne boirai plus jamais de punch le midi_


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

>



Crois tu que si j'avais été dans mon état normal, j'aurais donné si vite un tel indice ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors ! c'est pour quand cette nouvelle définition ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors ! c'est pour quand cette nouvelle définition ?



*oui*, on attend


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Crois tu que si j'avais été dans mon état normal, j'aurais donné si vite un tel indice ?



Sans avoir bu, tu es allée jusqu'à me donner la première lettre du mot, hier.
Alors rien de surprenant.
Je me suis dit que tu t'étais mise à ma portée une fois de plus.



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors ! c'est pour quand cette nouvelle définition ?




Définition :

*PRESS BOOK*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

- photographies
- carnet
- album


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - photographies
> - carnet
> - album



Niet.


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Dossier de presse ?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Non plus.


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Livre de presse ?

Album ?

Bouc ?

Plaquette ?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bouc ?



Mais c'est à devenir chèvre !! 

Définition :

*PRESS-BOOK* 

Indice #1 :

*CADEAU*


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Ben alors, elles viennent ces réponses ?

Ok compris.

Indice #2 :

*GRAVURES AQUARELLES*


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Souvenirs ?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Souvenirs ?



... d'Angleterre plus précisément.
Mais ce n'est pas la réponse attendue.


----------



## dude (23 Octobre 2003)

lithographie


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Non


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Bon, ben là comme ça je vois pas


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Je suis un album de gravures et aquarelles.
Je pouvais également être complété de textes divers.
Durant la periode romantique il était de bon ton de m'offrir en cadeau.
Mon nom est anglo saxon et signifie souvenir.

Je suis ...

Je suis ...


----------



## dude (23 Octobre 2003)

memoir?

remembrance?

remember?


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Octobre 2003)

portfolio ?

_est-ce bien anglo-saxon ??_


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Mémorial ?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Non à toutes vos propositions.

Allez un dernier indice :

*GARDER*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

- keeper


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Keepsake ?


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Keepsake ?



Formidable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A toi.


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Formidable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bof... c'était facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Ce qui apporte de la distinction dans la société*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Ce qui apporte de la distinction dans la société*




- décoration
- origine
- statut


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Notoriété.
Prestance
Carrure


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Savoir vivre
Politesse
Générosité
Gentillesse
Honnêteté (même pas vrai)


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur, PetIrix, je jure que ces réponses ne sont pas les bonnes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

- justice


----------



## dude (23 Octobre 2003)

Dandysme...

frasques

Argent


----------



## dude (23 Octobre 2003)

classe(s)


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Toutes ces réponses sont bien respectables mais n'ont aucune valeur


----------



## dude (23 Octobre 2003)

******* (c'est limite si c'est ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

poste


_beurkbeurkbeurk scusez moi..._


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Juré


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Ce n'est pas l'apothéose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Vous avez déjà quatre indices _


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas l'apothéose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*JURER
RESPECTABLE
VALEUR
APOTHEOSE* 

- Parole ?
- Vérité ?


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Ma parole  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu es si proche


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Eloquence


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Sincérité
Authenticité


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Par respect des principes moraux, je ne peux répondre oui


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Par respect des principes moraux, je ne peux répondre oui



Arff.
Moralité.


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ma parole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu crois qu'elle est faite de quoi ma parole ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

- charisme


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - charisme









 Mais non Vieux Raleur, voyons...


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et tu crois qu'elle est faite de quoi ma parole ?



de maux !! ... euh de mots.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

- élocution


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Non, mais je rêve, j'hallucine. 

Je crois que je vais retourner au champ, mais quel champ ? 

Ah, ah, c'est ce qu'il faut trouver


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais je rêve, j'hallucine.
> 
> Je crois que je vais retourner au champ, mais quel champ ?
> 
> Ah, ah, c'est ce qu'il faut trouver



Barbarella, t'aurais pas problèmes de communication avec ton entourage ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce que là je ne pige plus rien!

On est parti dans l'agriculture maintenant.


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Parole d'.......
Champ d'.......

C'est poutant simple.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

- honneur


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - honneur














 et voilà, bravo Vieux Raleur.

A toi l'honneur


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - honneur



Argghhhh !!

J'étais persuadé de l'avoir déjà posté.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'où mon incompréhension, vois-tu ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'vaux pas deux balles en ce moment, c'est affligeant !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Vieux Raleur.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Merci, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*sans finesse* adj.


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Grossier ?


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Grossier ?



Je t'en prie !!!
J'ai juste dit que j'avais une petite baisse de forme.
Mais faut pas exagérer non plus !!


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en prie !!!
> J'ai juste dit que j'avais une petite baisse de forme.
> Mais faut pas exagérer non plus !!



Ben, voyons PetIrix, ce n'est pas à toi que ça s'adresse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





- Bas

- Vulgaire

- Indélicat

- Larvaire.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben, voyons PetIrix, ce n'est pas à toi que ça s'adresse
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 non


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Rustre


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Brut
Primitif


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Malappris
Discourtois


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Primaire,

Caricatural,

Fruste ?


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

Est-ce un mot simple ou composé ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

non à tout


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> non à tout



T'es pas ouvert quand même.
C'est toujours non à tout avec toi !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas ouvert quand même.
> C'est toujours non à tout avec toi !!



je suis pourtant quelqu'un de pas bien compliqué


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

Ouais !  Même à ma question


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce un mot simple ou composé ?



désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je n'avais pas vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est un mot simple


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est un mot simple



Ah, ah, ah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Lourd,

Epais,

Gros ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ah, ah
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 non


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !  Même à ma question



ça va mieux, comme ça


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

Ouaip !  Merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip !  Merci



ouf!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me donne un mal, celui (celle) là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ferait mieux de faire des propositions..._


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> désolé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh.. Dites m'sieur vous n'auriez pas rédondu à la question de la définition par hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. Dites m'sieur vous n'auriez pas rédondu à la question de la définition par hasard ?
















que dois-je comprendre


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> que dois-je comprendre



Simple, peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Simple, peut-être ?



bravo, barbarella


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bravo, barbarella



Je ne peux accepter cette victoire, inconnu(e) avait trouvé, d'où sa question.

Bravo inconnu(e)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux accepter cette victoire, inconnu(e) avait trouvé, d'où sa question.
> 
> Bravo inconnu(e)



c'est très gentil de ta part, barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'inconnu(e) est donc déclaré(e) gagnant(e)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à lui (elle) la main


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est très gentil de ta part, barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juste avant de continuer :

Inconnu(e) pourrait il / elle nous donner son sexe (en tout bien tout honneur) parce que ça commence à devenir compliqué toutes ces parenthèse (e) (ette) (elle), etc ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Juste avant de continuer :
> 
> Inconnu(e) pourrait il / elle nous donner son sexe (en tout bien tout honneur) parce que ça commence à devenir compliqué toutes ces parenthèse (e) (ette) (elle), etc ...



clap, clap, clap, clap, clap, clap, clap, clap, clap, clap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je n'osais pas le demander


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Juste avant de continuer :
> 
> Inconnu(e) pourrait il / elle nous donner son sexe (en tout bien tout honneur) parce que ça commence à devenir compliqué toutes ces parenthèse (e) (ette) (elle), etc ...



Je trouve ça sympa cette dose de mystère, mais fais comme tu veux inconnu(e)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça sympa cette dose de mystère, mais fais comme tu veux inconnu(e)



toi, tu dois avoir une idée derrière la tête...


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu dois avoir une idée derrière la tête...








 Comment ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










inconnu(e) est libre de nous cacher qu'elle est une fille


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pénible à la fin.
Ya des trucs qui se savent ici, et je passe toujours pour un (biiiip) parceque je ne suis jamais au courant!

Pffff


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

Merci vénérable sage Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Merci Vieux vétéran Raleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et pour répondre à l'élite PetIrix ban non, je préfére garder mon inconito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et n'oblige personne à mettre des parenthèses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Suite du jeux dans un instant...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Merci vénérable sage Barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on attend


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Merci vénérable sage Barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh ben tu m'otes une épine du pied.
Je peux désormais ne plus parenthéser.

Merci, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 anonyme inconnu e kon sait pas ki t'es.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...















 ce serait une fille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













sais pas pourquoi, mais suis pas autrement étonné


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Merci vénérable sage Barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà, sans parenthèses, c'est inconnue, CQFD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Content Vieux Raleur, content PetIrix ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, sans parenthèses, c'est inconnue, CQFD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi ravi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi préférer les filles


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, sans parenthèses, c'est inconnue, CQFD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waooowww !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elémentaire ma chère ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Comment on fait pour devenir chef, chef ???


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on attend



et on continue d'attendre


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et on continue d'attendre



C'est combien un instant ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon ben m'sieurs dame(s) à demain, dans un instant.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, sans parenthèses, c'est inconnue, CQFD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça se confirme: c'est une fille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et certainement jolie, en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... pour nous faire attendre comme ça


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ça se confirme: c'est une fille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parce qu'il n'y a que les filles qui se font attendre


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il n'y a que les filles qui se font attendre



ben oui


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

Ben non, perdu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre quand on se fait attendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les gars comme les filles savent se faire attendre et pas seulement entendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Croyez moi ou non, mais mon dico à couler à pic ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heureusement, j'ai sauvé la déf' que voici: 

*Part de l'expression qui est laissée à la liberté de chacun,...* 

A plus tard, p'tre...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

- libre pensée


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - libre pensée



Il y a de l'idée, mais c'est pas du tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un nom masculin, non composé et un seul mot


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

- rêve


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

Non du tout, rien avoir avec le rêve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voulez-vous la suite de la déf' m'sieur Raleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Non du tout, rien avoir avec le rêve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben vi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si c'est pas trop vous demander


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Croyez moi ou non, mais mon dico à couler à pic !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*..., n'est pas directement imposée par les normes, les règles de l'usage, de la langue.* 

Ca peut p'tre vous aidez tous ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardonnez moi cette oubli


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> *..., n'est pas directement imposée par les normes, les règles de l'usage, de la langue.*
> 
> Ca peut p'tre vous aidez tous ?
> 
> ...



je sèche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça doit être l'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







vais filer sous ma couette...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à demain


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

Non, c'est pas la bonne réponse, rien avoir avec  _l'heure_








Ok, bonne nuit et à demain, si je suis réveillé(e)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est pas la bonne réponse, rien avoir avec  _l'heure_
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 et en plus, on se moque de moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










à demain, donc


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Houlà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est du costaud comme def, ça!!

Pas d'idée pour le moment


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Jargon ?


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Jugement
Interprétation
Analyse
Opinion


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,

J'ai le regret de vous annoncer que vos propositions ne sont pas recevables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et rappelle que le mot recherché est "masculine".


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Masculine ?


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Masculine ?



Oh, tu sais, le masculin, féminin, avec ou sans parenthèse , ce n'est plus important ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

- idiome
- dialecte


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Idiolecte ?


----------



## aricosec (24 Octobre 2003)

* Part de l'expression qui est laissée à la liberté de chacun,... n'est pas directement imposée par les normes, les règles de l'usage, de la langue.* 

parole
idée
imagination


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Bon après-midi à tous


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - idiome
> - dialecte


Non


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Idiolecte ?



Non plus,


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon après-midi à tous



Tu nous quittes ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et bien bon week end alors.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

je crois l'heure venue d'un petit indice supplémentaire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







siouplait inconnu(e)


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * Part de l'expression qui est laissée à la liberté de chacun,... n'est pas directement imposée par les normes, les règles de l'usage, de la langue.*
> 
> parole
> idée
> imagination



Et non m'sieur, c'est pas ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Récapitulation:
* nom masculin *
*déf' 1. Part de l'expression qui est laissée à la liberté de chacun,... n'est pas directement imposée par les normes, les règles de l'usage, de la langue.*
+
*déf' 2. Manière de parler, de s'exprimer, etc. voir aussi,  de s'habiller, de se comporter... etc.*


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

Merci Barbarella, à toi aussi, toute  bonne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bon appétit à tous !


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Genre


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Style


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

- dégaine


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

comportement


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Style



Ah enfin, je peux mettre les voiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Bravo PetIrix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A toi !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Ah enfin, je peux mettre les voiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo PetIrix


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Merci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors ...

Définition :
*ELEMENT DE CARROSSERIE*


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Aile

Tole

Métal

Rétroviseur

_c'est vaste mon bon monsieur_


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Aile NON

Tole NON

Métal NON

Rétroviseur (c'est quoi ta bagnole ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?)

_c'est vaste mon bon monsieur_  Non ce n'est pas "vaste" non plus


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Peinture

Vernis

Capot

Portière

Coffre

Vitre

Joints

Caoutchouc

Optiques (de phares)

Phares

Plexi

_Moi ma voiture c'est une.. euh... ah mais j'en ai pas moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Non à tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, indice :

*OSTIE* 

Comment ça, ça n'aide pas ?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais si, mais si!


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Non à tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'a un rapport avec le Québec?

Pneu neige  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Filtre

Pot d'échappement


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un rapport avec le Québec?














Pneu neige   NON

Filtre NON

Pot d'échappement   NON PLUS


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Plaque minéralognagnagique

feux antibrouillard (hehe je dis n'importe quoi)

Poignées

Bouchon (c'est rond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

_C'te bondieuserie de crisse de voiture, d'ostie de.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Un indice, Un indice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un vrai indice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Noooooooooon pas taper_


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Bon, je recadre :

Une (biiiip) désigne une partie de la carrosserie d'un véhicule, ainsi que la boite dans laquelle le curé conserve les osties.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

- ciboire
- tabernacle


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

C'est féminin donc....


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - ciboire
> - tabernacle



Non.


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

calice?


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> calice?



Niet.


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

batterie lol

_ok je sors..._


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

C'est vraiment le thread de l'anti flood!

Alors ça vient ?


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je recadre :
> 
> Une *boite*  désigne une partie de la carrosserie d'un véhicule, ainsi que la boite dans laquelle le curé conserve les osties.


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Toujours pas.

Dans 1/2 heure, la réponse.


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

roue

jante

baie

grille


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Non, non, non, non.


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Bon

Pas de barb
Pas de MZK
Pas de Vieux Raleur.

C'est tristounet, ce vendredi.

Allez je vous passe la main pour le week end.

 ***************  
  ==&gt;  *CUSTODE*  &lt;==  
 ***************


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon
> 
> Pas de barb
> Pas de MZK
> ...



revenu


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> revenu



Aahhhhh !

Ben tu reviens après la bataille, toi!


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon
> 
> Pas de barb
> Pas de MZK
> ...



Et oui seulement des posteux de seconde classe


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Et oui seulement des posteux de seconde classe



Meuh non. Faut bien commencer


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non. Faut bien commencer



qu'est-ce que tu attends


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que tu attends



Fin de journée
Fin de semaine.
Et pas là du week end.

Alors, tirez à la courte paille pour le suivant.

Bon WE
A+


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Fin de journée
> Fin de semaine.
> Et pas là du week end.
> 
> ...



A+


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Bon ! On attend


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! On attend



donne une nouvelle définition.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! On attend



n'aurais pas dit mieux


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Qui s'y colle ?


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Qui s'y colle ?



Honneur aux dames


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

veux bien me dévouer à partir de 19:30


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> veux bien me dévouer à partir de 19:30



C'est parfait pour moi, donc à 19 h 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et ne te fait pas attendre


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est parfait pour moi, donc à 19 h 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en retard, evidemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cherche une def.


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> en retard, evidemment



Vieux Raleur, tu es démasqué, tu es une fille, et une jolie fille


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vieux Raleur, tu es démasqué, tu es une fille, et une jolie fille



c'est malin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vais me retrouver au "zapping"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

*est utilisé pour désigner*  n.m.


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est malin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec Finn  *LA FOLLE*


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *est utilisé pour désigner*  n.m.



Index ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Index ?



c'est pas juste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*BRAVO*





du premier coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_t'as du pain sur la planche, ce soir_


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

J'en suis toute chose


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis toute chose



je vois ce qu'il te faut...






ça va mieux, maintenant


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je vois ce qu'il te faut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait, merci beaucoup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Treillis de bois ou de métal au travers duquel on peut voir sans être vu.*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Treillis de bois ou de métal au travers duquel on peut voir sans être vu.*








 le mot m'échappe: il y en a de très jolis(es) au Caire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













si: 

- moucharabieh (je ne garantis pas l'ortographe...)


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> le mot m'échappe: il y en a de très jolis(es) au Caire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour moucharabieh (il faut absolument voir ceux de l'Institut du Monde Arabe) c'est bon.
En revanche tu as raison de ne pas être sûr de l'orthographe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





De toute façon ce n'est pas ça.


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Je profite de l'ombre pour me retirer à l'abri de mes persiennes, n'en n'éprouvez aucune convoitise.

_ceci est truffé d'indices_


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Octobre 2003)

me revoici   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










jalousie


----------



## barbarella (26 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> me revoici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà une journée qui commence bien, c'est bien cela MZK, bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

bravo MZK


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Octobre 2003)

Merci, mes Amis, Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Question blanche de Monsieur MZK à Boulogne : 

*au théâtre*


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mes Amis, Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce soir.

_sans rire, c'est lèger_


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

Cours,

Jardin ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ce soir.
> 
> _sans rire, c'est lèger_



j'y avais pensé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ce n'est pas ca


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Cours,
> 
> Jardin ?



non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je pourrais compléter par  _au music-hall aussi_ mais ce ne serait pas un indice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




celui-ci en est un :  *à table*


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tous en ce frais lundi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cabaret ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous en ce frais lundi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il y avait matière à discussion mais ce n''est pas cela


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Critique ? (sans conviction)


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Critique ? (sans conviction)



pourquoi sans conviction ? Le mot à trouver fait partie de sa vie


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

La vie de qui?


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> La vie de qui?



devines


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

Café,

Dîner,

Spectacle ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Café,
> 
> Dîner,
> 
> Spectacle ?



bonjour Barb', ce n'est pas ça


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> devines



Je suis à la masse aujourd'hui. (comme d'hab vous me direz.)
Je ne pige pas.

Faut que je me recouche. Levé trop tôt.


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

pour les tombés du lit et les mal réveillés, voici une récap :

*- au théâtre* (au music-hall aussi)
*- à table* 
*- matière* à discussion
*- fait partie de sa vie * (celle du critique)

_c'est pas tout ça, je dois partir bosser.... tchô_


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pour les tombés du lit et les mal réveillés, voici une récap :
> 
> *- au théâtre* (au music-hall aussi)
> *- à table*
> ...


Ahh ben voilà, ça va mieux comme ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'suis diésel, moi!
Faut l'temps qu'je chauffe. Et je fume trop !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







- Entrée ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ahh ben voilà, ça va mieux comme ça.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entrée des artistes, entrée-plat-dessert, entrée en matière...

ben tu vois quand tu t'y mets   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A toi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> entrée des artistes, entrée-plat-dessert, entrée en matière...
> 
> ben tu vois quand tu t'y mets
> 
> ...



waouh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quel démarrage fulgurant


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> waouh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci.
Barbarella peut en témoigner.
Quand on me met le doigt dessus (eh oh doucement quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je trouve !

Bon la suite dans un instant (pas des instants inconnus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Définition :

*ABSURDITE*


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

Bravo PetIrix, tu vois quand tu veux...

Paradoxe ?


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo PetIrix, tu vois quand tu veux...


Merci


			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Paradoxe ?


Non


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Ben alors ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Où êtes vous passés, tous ?

Je vais finir par jouer tout seul !


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

Sophisme ?


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Sophisme ?



Saphisme ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Rien à voir.
Oups, pardon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce n'est pas ça.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

- aberration
- extravagance
- stupidité


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - aberration
> - extravagance
> - stupidité



Serait-ce chimérique d'envisager une réponse avant midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Serait-ce chimérique d'envisager une réponse avant midi ?



si je décode correctement, mes propositions sont fausses


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est moins drôle, c'est vrai...


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> si je décode correctement, mes propositions sont fausses



Pardon, pardon.
Effectivement elles sont fausses


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

Irrationalité ?


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Irrationalité ?



Non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca en devient burlesque !!


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

Abracadabrantesque ?

Saugrenu ?


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Abracadabrantesque ?
> 
> Saugrenu ?



Non, non.

Je récapitule :

Définition :
*ABSURDITE* 

Indice #1 :
*CHIMERIQUE* 

Indice #2 :
*BURLESQUE*

Et j'ajoute :
*OISEAUX*


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

folie ?


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> folie ?



NON !

(Rapport avec les indices ???)


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

Baroque ?


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Baroque ?



Non.
Vous vous éloignez.

Dernier indice. Il devrait vous faciliter la tâche :

*GALLINACE*


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

Hocco (de l'ordre des gallinacées)


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Plus simple.


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

Faisan ?


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Ce mot est mâle choisi.


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

Faisane ?


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Faisane ?



Mais tu le fais exprès.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (hin hin, à mon tour !!)

Quel est le premier gallinacé mâle qui te vient à l'esprit ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu le fais exprès.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le coq ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu le fais exprès.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le coq, comme MZK


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> le coq ?





			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Le coq, comme MZK



Bien !
Vous êtes à égalité. 

Vous avez la réponse à portée de dico !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Top chrono !


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bien !
> Vous êtes à égalité.
> 
> Vous avez la réponse à portée de dico !
> ...



je suis un peu bouché aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca veut dire quoi ? que c'est presque cela et qu'il faut se replonger dans le dico ? dois-je sauter du coq-à-l'âne ???


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je suis un peu bouché aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est cela même. Replonge, replonge.

Sans pour autant sauter du coq à l'ane.

Tu peux rester dans le sujet ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

- faisan


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - faisan



C'est fini la sieste Vieux Raleur ?


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

Vous mettez vraiment de la mauvaise volonté.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini la sieste Vieux Raleur ?








 impertinente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




suis allé me faire couper les poils de la tête


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

Coquecigrue


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> impertinente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la coiffeuse était-elle mignonne ? (cf autre thread sur "la vie...")

_moi aussi faut que j'y aille. Après je mettrais un bonnet, ce sera mignon..._


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Coquecigrue



Arff !! Merci mon dieu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo, a toi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Joli mot je trouve, non ? _


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arff !! Merci mon dieu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 en effet, c'est joli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bravo barb'


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arff !! Merci mon dieu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rien à dire


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _moi aussi faut que j'y aille. Après je mettrais un bonnet, ce sera mignon..._



En ce qui concerne ce thread, je vous mettrais plutôt un bonnet d'âne, m'sieur MZK !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous ne suivez pas, et dissipez la classe.
Et allez me jeter ce chewing gum !


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arff !! Merci mon dieu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Héhéhé...


*Peu estimable, indésirable, déplaisant*

A vous


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

aricosec


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

- Embarrassant

- Encombrant

- Gênant


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

- Incommodant


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

Rien de tout cela.

Un indice pour vous aider :

*Digne de considération, intéressant.*


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

MARIGNAN yipeee !

_ce n'est pas une réponse, mais mon  * 1515 * eme post _ 

_pour ne pas déroger à la tradition, prochain yippee au 1664 ème  !_


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> MARIGNAN yipeee !
> 
> _ce n'est pas une réponse, mais mon  * 1515 * eme post _
> 
> _pour ne pas déroger à la tradition, prochain yippee au 1664 ème  !_



Faudra arroser ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, pour la déf. vous en êtes où ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Faudra arroser ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dis donc, ma Mie, interdit de digresser ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

Concernant la def, pourquoi l'indice en est l'antonyme ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'me répète mais j'suis spécialement bouché aujourd'hui..._


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Faudra arroser ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai l'impression que c'est tout et son contraire


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

Si vous êtes observateurs la réponse a été donnée avant que ne dépose la définition, c'est un post auquel j'ai répondu, mais lequel ? 

Allez je suis sympa : *Amusant, divertissant, pittoresque.*

Courage, la réussite est au bout du chemin


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Si vous êtes observateurs la réponse a été donnée avant que ne dépose la définition, c'est un post auquel j'ai répondu, mais lequel ?
> 
> Allez je suis sympa : *Amusant, divertissant, pittoresque.*
> 
> Courage, la réussite est au bout du chemin



serait-ce "saugrenu" ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

Non, c'est plus beau


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est plus beau



le chiraquisme alors ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> le chiraquisme alors ?



Ah non


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Si vous êtes observateurs la réponse a été donnée avant que ne dépose la définition, c'est un post auquel j'ai répondu, mais lequel ?



RECHERCHE EN COURS ......

VEUILLEZ PATIENTER.


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> RECHERCHE EN COURS ......
> 
> VEUILLEZ PATIENTER.



Nous avons tout notre temps.


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

- Faisan ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> - Faisan ?



Mais non


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

Je ne vois rien dans tes précédents posts qui fut plus joli, et coïncidant avec ta def et ton antonymique indice


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois rien dans tes précédents posts qui fut plus joli, et coïncidant avec ta def et ton antonymique indice



C'est pas joli, joli tout ça, un peu long.

Bravo


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

Définition :

*CONTENANT*


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

Vase,

Verre,

Bouteille,

Flacon ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

boutanche, flasque, mignonnette


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

gourde, outre, amphore (hips)


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

Recelant,

Comprenant,

Incluant ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

bon Pet', adverbe ou substanpif ? 
un indice sioup'


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

Ya de l'idée mais tout est faux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Cherchez un nom masculin répondant à l'indice suivant :

*BOUTEILLE*


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

un cruchon,
un jeroboam
un mathusalem
un balthazar
un nabuchodonosor (ca existe ca deja ?)
un tonneau (de plus en plus gros... héhé)


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

ce n'est donc pas :

une fiole,
une flllette,
une barrique...


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un cruchon,
> un   *jeroboam*
> un mathusalem
> un balthazar
> ...



Yessssss !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pochtron, va !


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une flllette,



Je ne le connaissais pas celui là.
Kesako ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je ne le connaissais pas celui là.
> Kesako ?



25 ou 50 cl, je ne sais plus. Dans mon esprit (de vin, warf), cela s'apparente au pot beaujolais...


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

voici la def (rapide non ?) :

*qui produit des effets comparables *


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

Bravo MZK.

Bon ! la suite !


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo MZK.
> 
> Bon ! la suite !



la substance à deviner est servie, Madame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

Kifkif ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Kifkif ?



ben non


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

Placebo ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Placebo ?



ben non


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ben non



Un indice, alors !


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Un indice, alors !



*un mot allemand passé dans la langue française en est le synonyme*


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

Ersatz


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

Curieux tes avatars en ce moment MZK.

Maintenant c'est l'A.R.N.V ?!?


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour, bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Succédané ?


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

Substitut


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Curieux tes avatars en ce moment MZK.
> 
> Maintenant c'est l'A.R.N.V ?!?



le tire-bouchon me piquait au mauvais endroit


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

Joli mot, succédané, non ?

C'est avec une joie non dissimulée que je passe la main à PetIrix, pour cause d'absentéisme.


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

Bravo barbarella.


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)




----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

Pet' ca ne sert à rien de regarder ta montre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la miss t'ayant passé la main...


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Octobre 2003)

Vive les reuteuteu, bon W-E à tous et à Lundi (ou peut-être dimanche soir). Soyez sages d'ici là


----------



## barbarella (30 Octobre 2003)

Bon week-end MZK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors PetIrix ça boume ?


----------



## PetIrix (30 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon week-end MZK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors, là.
Je me confond en excuses.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je n'avais pas vu ton passage de témoin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et pour couronner le tout je suis parti de bonne heure hier.

Désolé.

Faut rattraper tout ce temps perdu.

Alors ...

Définition :

*D'AFRIQUE*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Définition :
> 
> *D'AFRIQUE*



- éléphant
- corne
- l'amour qui passe


----------



## barbarella (30 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Africanité ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

- africain


----------



## PetIrix (30 Octobre 2003)

3 posts d'un coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oui je sais je n'ai rien à dire sur ce coup là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non à toutes vos propositions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Indice # 1 :

*D'ETHIOPIE*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

- lion
- Négus
- chocolat


----------



## barbarella (30 Octobre 2003)

Birr ?


----------



## PetIrix (30 Octobre 2003)

Non.

Indice #2

*A L'ORIGINE, UNIQUEMENT POUR LES BETES*


----------



## barbarella (30 Octobre 2003)

Café,

Haricots verts,

Arachide ?


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Café,



Bravo.

Pour l'histoire (si ça vous intéresse) parmis plusieurs centaines de variétés de café, seulement 2 sont consommées : L'arabica, et le robusta.
On ne trouvait ces deux variétés qu'en Ethiopie (il y a 3 ou 400 ans)
Pour l'anecdote, on aurait découvert les vertus du café grace à un paysan, qui venant chercher ses chèvres, les aurait surprises très agitées, courant partout en machant des graines d'un arbre voisin.

Et oilààààà.

A toi.


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

*Stade de progrès technique*

ça, c'est les doigts dans le nez


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Avec Finn  *LA FOLLE*



plait-il ?


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> plait-il ?



Je ne fais que répéter, amplifier et déformer, ce que je me suis laissé dire


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Stade de progrès technique*
> 
> ça, c'est les doigts dans le nez



Ere ?
Palier ?


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ere ?
> Palier ?



Pas mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce n'est pas ça, tant pis


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Phase ?
Etape ?
Echelon ?


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Age ?


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

Tes réponses sont si spontanées que j'aurais presque envie de dire oui, mais non


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Découverte ?


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Il y a un indice dans mon précédent post_


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est comme cela que je l'avais interprété.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Spontané ==&gt; Soudain ==&gt; telle une découverte.


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Spontané ==&gt; Antonyme

- Evolution ?


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

Non.

Mais tu te crois où ?


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> 
> Mais tu te crois où ?



Ouh là, c'est vague comme indice (euh... c'en est bien un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Je me crois où ?

Croyance ?
Espoir ?
Espérance ?

Je me crois où ?
En France

Franchise ?
Brevet ?
Industrialisation ?
Production ?
Fabrication ?

euh ... et spontané, il vient où la dedans ?!?


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là, c'est vague comme indice (euh... c'en est bien un
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nulle part, regarde bien ton écran


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Informatique ?
Electronique ?


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Communication ?


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

Non à tout !

indice : *Conflit*


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Discution ?


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

Si ça continue comme ça ça va dé générer.


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Arfff !!

Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr.

GENERATION !


Comprends vite, mais ...........


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arfff !!
> 
> Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr.
> 
> GENERATION !



Et bien voila, félicitations


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voila, félicitations



'rci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas là cette aprèm.
Manger - Fichier / Quitter / Rentrer Maison.
Laisse la main à qui tu veux. 

Et si on ne se revoit pas, excellent week end à toi


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

Bon week-end PetIrix, profite bien du beau temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Hep ! toi ! Oui, toi. Tu veux jouer avec moi ? _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _Hep ! toi ! Oui, toi. Tu veux jouer avec moi ? _



c'est si gentiment demandé


----------



## krystof (2 Novembre 2003)

T'as ramené ta pelle et ton seau


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'as ramené ta pelle et ton seau



c'est à moi qu'on cause


----------



## krystof (2 Novembre 2003)

Oui, c'est à toi. Le monsieur te demande si tu as ramené...(voir plus haut).


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Moi, j'ai mon râteau, l'est où le bac à sable ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Bon alors !

*Agitation, vive excitation, effervescence, exaltation*

Je vous mets à l'aise, personne n'est obligé de participer


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai mon râteau, l'est où le bac à sable ?



Demande à GlobalCut


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Demande à GlobalCut



Décevant comme réponse


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors !
> 
> *Agitation, vive excitation, effervescence, exaltation*
> 
> Je vous mets à l'aise, personne n'est obligé de participer



Passionné ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Passionné ?



Non


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Décevant comme réponse



Avec moi, faut pas s'attendre à des merveilles.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je reste de marbre.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

un  indice siouplait, m'me


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Apothéose ?


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Avec moi, faut pas s'attendre à des merveilles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surtout, je ne voudrais pas que cela vous laisse froid.

Que le jeu continu.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

- effervescence


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> je reste de marbre.



C'est pas trop dur ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Non à tout.

Un indice : samedi.


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop dur ?



Non, ça va. Et ça occupe pas mal le temps en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Congé ?

Vacances ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça va. Et ça occupe pas mal le temps en plus.



Onze minutes.


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Congé ?
> 
> Vacances ?



Non, c'est plus chaud


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est plus chaud



'soir chers amis, j'ai un peu la _fièvre_, ce dimanche soir...


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Onze minutes.



C'est un indice ?

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que c'est le titre du dernier Paulo Coehlo.


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> 'soir chers amis, j'ai un peu la _fièvre_, ce dimanche soir...



J'espère que ça va mieux MZK.

Bravo à toi


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que ça va mieux MZK.
> 
> Bravo à toi



merci, merci, les week-ends prolongés sont terribles. J'attends la toute fin d'année pour prendre des résolutions de sobriété...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour la prochaine def, je regarde


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

on y va :

*ils sont mobiles* 

comme c'est lundi, c'est facile


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Gardes ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Gardes ?



ben non


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

je vais y aller pour un 1er indice :

*ils sont précédés d'une pomme*


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Portables ?


----------



## PetIrix (3 Novembre 2003)

Ami(e)s pétomanes bonjour.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ipod ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ami(e)s pétomanes bonjour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




y a de l'idée (pour "portables" aussi) mais ce n'est pas ca


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Porwer Book ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Porwer Book ?



non mademoiselle

autre indice :

*ils sont fixes* 

_je vous entends déjà "keskinouraconte MZK ??? c'est le contraire de la def". Oui mais ce mot à 2 defs possibles, héhé_


----------



## PetIrix (3 Novembre 2003)

keskinouraconte MZK ??? c'est le contraire de la def.


----------



## PetIrix (3 Novembre 2003)

S'il faut citer du materiel, je suis hors course.


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

"keskinouraconte MZK ??? c'est le contraire de la def".


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

Dites donc vous 2 (Barb' et Pet'), citer n'est pas jouer


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je vais y aller pour un 1er indice :
> 
> *ils sont précédés d'une pomme*



Est-ce que ça à avoir avec la pomme d'Apple ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> S'il faut citer du materiel, je suis hors course.



ce n'est pas du matos Apple


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ça à avoir avec la pomme d'Apple ?



je ne peux être plus clair, au risque de donner la réponse...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Téléphone ( fixe ou portable) ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Téléphone ( fixe ou portable) ?



un téléphone précédé d'une pomme


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Tuyau de douche ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Téléphone ( fixe ou portable) ?



ben non


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> un téléphone précédé d'une pomme



tu as abusé d'alcool de pomme ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Tuyau de douche ?



re- ben non


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ben non



Ben çA je m'y attendais !


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Raccourcis ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

un indice donc ? 

2 indices :

*- levés, il y a des risques d'éblouissement*
*- absents sous nos longitudes* 

alors c'est du gâtô


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Ben çA je m'y attendais !



clairvoyante la p'tite


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Dosseur d'alcool ?  

(c'est une p'tit boule dosseur, que l'on met au goulot d'une bouteille de Ricard par exemble pour avoir la dose juste voulu ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vois bon, là ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ou non ???


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Raccourcis ?



non (moi pas comprendre "raccourcis" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Dosseur d'alcool ?
> 
> (c'est une p'tit boule dosseur, que l'on met au goulot de bouteille de Ricard par exemble pour avoir la dose juste voulu )
> 
> ...



keskonboadanlépirénézo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le schimilililili... n'est pas un doseur (pourquoi 2 s ?) à Ricard. On est au Bar mais quand meme....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> keskonboadanlépirénézo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 s = faute de frappe ou alors j'ai p'tre trop bu de "bip" et vois double 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je me m'amuse bien avec vous tous au bar ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon il faut que je bosse un peu, alors à plus, plus... et bonne appétit !


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

bon app' miss


----------



## PetIrix (3 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bon app' miss



Miss ?

jpmiss ????


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non (moi pas comprendre "raccourcis"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pomme A, pomme C, pomme V etc.


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Miss ?
> 
> jpmiss ????



ce n'était pas un indiss


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

Une récap' :

*- ils sont mobiles*
*- ils sont précédés d'une pomme*
*- ils sont fixes *
*- levés, il y a des risques d'éblouissement*
*- absents sous nos longitudes* 

2 defs pour un seul mot, d'ici ou d'ailleurs


----------



## PetIrix (3 Novembre 2003)

Bon. Je ne comprends absolument pas les indices.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc pour ma part, je ne vais pas flooder aujourd'hui.

Laisse moi le temps de réaliser qu'on est lundi, et après j'envisagerai


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Je ne comprends absolument pas les indices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




prends tout ton temps mon petit poulet... nous ne sommes pas pressés


----------



## PetIrix (3 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> mon petit poulet...




T'as pas dû lire le thread des poids et mesures ..


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas dû lire le thread des poids et mesures ..



si, si, tu pèses 5 kg de plus que moi ... 

tu prèfères "mon gros chapon" ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> prends tout ton temps mon petit poulet...



C'est un indice ou c'est affectueux ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est un indice ou c'est affectueux ?



2ème proposition


----------



## PetIrix (3 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> si, si, tu pèses 5 kg de plus que moi ...
> 
> tu prèfères "mon gros chapon" ?



"Mon athlétique chapon, si ça n'te dérange pas !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

le muscle finement persillé, héhé ??


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

puisque c'est lundi (on finira par le savoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et que je suis bien aimable avec vous :

*ils sont parfois/souvent rayés* 

_et si vous ne trouvez pas cette fois-ci, j'm'en irais me suicider sur les forums techniques_


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Pyjamas ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Stores ?


----------



## PetIrix (3 Novembre 2003)

Zèbre (éblouissant, si,si !!)
Bagnard (bagnard fixe, mobile ??)

J'sais pôôôô !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Zèbre (éblouissant, si,si !!)
> Bagnard (bagnard fixe, mobile ??)
> 
> J'sais pôôôô !!!



c'est la-men-table


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Et mes stores ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

- disque


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Et son pyjama ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et son pyjama ?








 tu ferais mieux de lui rendre, espèce d'hypocrite


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Stores ?



ben vi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_stores : aux fenêtres, rayés (souvent/parfois), mobiles, protégeant de l'éblouissement
(apple) stores : fixes, précédés d'un pomme, absents sous nos longitudes,
_


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu ferais mieux de lui rendre, espèce d'hypocrite



J'suis dans le noir.
J'y vois plus rien.


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> absents sous nos longitudes,


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et mes stores ?



j'ai du boulot de temps en temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ah la bonne blague)

_à ce propos, j'avais un jeu sur Mac SE avec une commande appelé "Boss coming" et qui permettait de faire apparaitre une feuille de calcul genre excel, en cas d'urgence..._


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du boulot de temps en temps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi, c'était la première page de l'annuaire...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'suis dans le noir.
> J'y vois plus rien.



et c'est pour ça que t'aide de tes mains


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'suis dans le noir.
> J'y vois plus rien.



'tain, Pet', ils t'ont coupé la lumière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et malgré cela toujours fidèle au post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (vive les prises sécurisées)


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et c'est pour ça que t'aide de tes mains



Et dès que je lui fait la lecture, elle braille !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ben vi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo Barbarella !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_Pour MackZeKnife bravo pour la question, mais absents sous nos longitudes, pourquoi ? Là, j'comprend pas _


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Barb' on t'attend


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Bon ! Alors !

*Viande fumée*

_Je me demande si ce n'est pas trop facile_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Lard ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Séchée ?


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Jambon
Saumon


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Saumon



Chavais pas que le saumon était une viande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_T'es sorti du noir Pet'Irix,  jolie planète où t'es, c'est pas Vénus ?_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Xun ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Boeuf ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Rien de tout cela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un indice *Ronron*


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> _T'es sorti du noir Pet'Irix,  jolie planète où t'es, c'est pas Vénus ?_



Neptune.
Avant Pluton (la dernière)

Et Dieu de la mer 
Et donc des saumons ...
(avant qu'ils ne remontent)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Chat ?


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Poisson


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Patée
Paté


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Neptune.
> Avant Pluton (la dernière)
> 
> Et Dieu de la mer
> ...



Mais bien sûr !  Neptune ! Mille excuses PetIrix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Où avais-je la tête ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans la lune il n'y a pas de doute !


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Malheureusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Pétard*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Mèche ?

Poudre ?

Canon ?

Boîte ?

Sous vide ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Rien de tout cela


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Pétard*



Ben :

Pétard ==&gt; Poudre ==&gt; Salpêtre ==&gt; Salaison ==&gt; Jambon.
Voire même San Daniel.

J'avais bon


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Absolument pas !

*Bastringue*

_ça devient de plus en plus clair, non ? _


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Euhh 
Piano ?

Je sors, et j'édit.


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Saloon ?

Pffffff


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Bal ?
Guinguette ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _ça devient de plus en plus clair, non ? _








    c'est un indice ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Le mot recherché est-il un nom, un adjectif, un verbe,... ?
Est-il féminin ou masculin ?


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> c'est un indice ?



Avec barbarella, rien n'est laissé au hasard.
Tout ne devient pa plus clair pour autant.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant elle me donne même les réponses pour que je trouve.


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Récapitulation :

Définition :

*Viande fumée*

indice 1 :

*Ronron*

indice 2 :

*Pétard*

indice 3 :

*Bastringue*

Concentrez vous sur la viande, fumée, séchée....

Cadeau :

* Bousin*


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

J'ai des scrupules  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Il peut être d'enfer*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Feux ?

Soleil ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Boucan ?

Bruit ? 

Raffut ? 

Tapage ? 

Vacarme  ?


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Mou


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Boucan ?



Bravo Fred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Message effacé par Fred66

_C'est nul ! Effacement de msg marche pas comme auparavant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred, houhou, tu as gagné


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Youpiiiiiiiiiii !  Merci barbarella ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aplus tard pour une prochaine def' (promis j'fais pas long )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nous attendons...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_tap, _ _tap, tap, tap, tap, tap, tap, tap......._


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

On attend


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> On attend



toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

OQPée je reviens plus tard... le chat me réclame et il passe avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















A toute suite pour la suite !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> OQPée je reviens plus tard... le chat me réclame et il passe avant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y'a des souris chez toi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Pourquoi des souris ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pour en revenir au jeu :

* Petit filet en forme de poche pour la pêche aux écrevisse. 
Qui suis-je ? *


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi des souris ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- pêchette

_... souris pour nourrir les chats_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

- pochette


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

- épuisette


_suis épuisé, moi_


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

une balance


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une balance



Rien à ajouter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , si ce n'est bonjour tous


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une balance



Bonjour à tous et  Bravo MackZeKnife !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_... c'est aussi mon signe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

merci, merci et nous revoila reparti :

*un signe* 

fastoche


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Main ?

Dialogue ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Main ?
> 
> Dialogue ?



non, non


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Zodiaque ?

Geste ?

Avertissement ?

Présage ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Poisson ?

Chat ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

- expression
- réaction


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

- astral


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Singe ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Singe ?



c'est n'importe quoi


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

il n'y a pas de rapport avec l'astrologie, pour le reste vous semblez être sur la bonne piste


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est n'importe quoi



quelle idée d'agresser les jeunes filles comme ca ? tu es ronchon aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> quelle idée d'agresser les jeunes filles comme ca ? tu es ronchon aujourd'hui ?



je trouve que le WE est encore trop loin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_elle est jeune_


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je trouve que le WE est encore trop loin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce n'est pas une raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_pourquoi pas ?  et puis "fille" avec "vieille" c'est pas terrible pour la paix du pétomane..._


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Indice ?

Geste ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Indice ?



Yep  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Barb', tu es la plus forte


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo, Barb'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sommes impatients...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Bravo miss ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Plus forte grâce à nos indices


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo miss !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... mais pas plus rapide


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... mais pas plus rapide



l'âge te rend impatient, pffff........


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> l'âge te rend impatient, pffff........



si c'était que l'âge...


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour.
Vous n'avez pas fini vous deux ?
Si vous commencez comme ça un môrdi !?!


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> si c'était que l'âge...



ca doit jouer. Si la tension n'est pas assez soutenu, tu t'endors ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> Vous n'avez pas fini vous deux ?
> Si vous commencez comme ça un môrdi !?!



on t'a réveillé, ma puce


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ma puce



Les filles si vous voulez des conseils en régime, je suis à votre entière disposition.

Hier j'étais encore poulet.
Me voici puce aujourd'hui.

Fondre à cette vitesse !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je conçois que cela puisse en énerver.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Les filles si vous voulez des conseils en régime, je suis à votre entière disposition.



z'ont l'air d'être aux "abonnées absentes" les filles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











BARBARELLA *tu vas te grouiller*


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Les filles si vous voulez des conseils en régime, je suis à votre entière disposition.
> 
> Hier j'était encore poulet.
> Me voici puce aujourd'hui.
> ...



tu es passé "gros chapon", ne l'oublie pas


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> BARBARELLA *tu vas te grouiller*



plus de 5250 posts de vie commune ont créé une sacrée intimité entre vous


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> plus de 5250 posts de vie commune ont créé une sacrée intimité entre vous



*TU AS PROMIS* de garder ça pour toi...


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> z'ont l'air d'être aux "abonnées absentes" les filles
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bon, voilà, je suis à vous, et *doucement*, ya pas le feu au lac. 

Vous en rêviez, je l'ai fait pour vous :

*  Qui nest pas utilisé, nest pas écrit, vierge, intact.*

A vous et on se magne


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Continué comme ça les filles... zêtes trop mignonnes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (entre le thread du clown et celui-ci)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_J'pleure de rire... presque morte de rire_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> _J'pleure de rire... presque morte de rire_



eh là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







doucement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







elle va bien se casser qqchose


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *  Qui nest pas utilisé, nest pas écrit, vierge, intact.*



- intemporel
- imaginaire


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà, je suis à vous, et *doucement*, ya pas le feu au lac.
> 
> Vous en rêviez, je l'ai fait pour vous :
> 
> ...




Ah ça, c'est du sérieux !


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - intemporel
> - imaginaire



Non


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça, c'est du sérieux !



Tu parles, c'est dur ce matin, faut que je me motive.

*ALLEZ LES TROUPES, AU BOULOT*


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

blanc(he) ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> blanc(he) ?






*PetIrix*





 c'est bien tooooooooooooi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors là mille bravo


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Nonnn ! C'est moi, ça ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un furtif trait de génie sans doute !! 
Arff.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La suite tout de suite.


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Définition :

*TRANSPIRATION*


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Sudation ?

T'es tout noir PetIrix c'est normal ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

sueur ?

_au fait, on t'a encore coupé le jus ou tu fais un sieston  ???_


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

perspiration


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Sudation ==&gt; Non.

C'est une eclipse de Neptune.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est rare, mais c'est pour cela que c'est beau.


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> perspiration














Ca fuse aujourd'hui !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IM-PRES-SION-NANT !!

A toi, bravo


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca fuse aujourd'hui !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben m**** alors, je m'étais pas préparé


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

j'en avais même oublié de fêter mon 1664ème post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A la vôtre : 






_aahh, ca fait du bien, dans ce bureau surchauffé_


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ben m**** alors, je m'étais pas préparé



Je suis en train de me dire que d'ordinaire, c'est  maitre barbarella (j'ose pas dire maitresse, ça me fait des trucs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) qui récupère la main une fois sur deux.

C'est la première fois que ce n'est pas le cas, non ??


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> j'en avais même oublié de fêter mon 1664ème post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Santé.


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

on y (re-) va (quel rythme aujourd'hui) :

*apaiser, faire cesser*

je vous laisse pendant 1 bonne heure, j'ai une réunion (eh oui)


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> on y (re-) va (quel rythme aujourd'hui) :
> 
> *apaiser, faire cesser*
> 
> je vous laisse pendant 1 bonne heure, j'ai une réunion (eh oui)



Tu vas faire ton rapport d'activité(s) ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si tu as besoin de nous n'hésites pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Rasséréner ?


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Calmer
Atténuer
Modérer
Tempérer
Pacifier


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

- rendre serein
- adoucir
- compatir


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

Lénifier,

Charmer,

Endormir ?


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Lénifier,



Ya Stallifier, aussi
Pushkifier
Yeltsifier.
Putifier




_Tu veux pas arrêter de faire le con, un peu, c'est saoulant, quand même ..._


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas faire ton rapport d'activité(s) ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne pense pas que mon nb de posts, mon temps passé au Bar MacGé et le nombre de 16 que j'y ai bus emballe follement mon dg...;


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> _Tu veux pas arrêter de faire le con, un peu, c'est saoulant, quand même ..._



je ne te le fais pas dire et je ne te félicite pas


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

tout ca pour dire qu'il n'y a pas de bonnes réponses jusqu'à présent ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tout ca pour dire qu'il n'y a pas de bonnes réponses jusqu'à présent ...



ce qui correctement interprété signifie:  *sous peu et même avant: un indice*





isn't


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ce qui correctement interprété signifie:  *sous peu et même avant: un indice*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'abus de boisson provoque parfois des hallucinations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NON, pas d'indices pour le moment


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> NON, pas d'indices pour le moment



serait-il de mauvais poil, le MZK


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

Renoncer ?


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> serait-il de mauvais poil, le MZK



A mon avis la réunion ne se passe pas bien.


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> serait-il de mauvais poil, le MZK



je n'aime pas qu'on me force la main, nan

_bon ceci dit [mode voix intérieure] MZK, izonpalèrebienavequtadef, faudrait les aider non ?_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _bon ceci dit [mode voix intérieure] MZK, izonpalèrebienavequtadef, faudrait les aider non ?_



comme quoi, quand tu veux... tu ne dis pas que des bêtises...


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis la réunion ne se passe pas bien.



je l'ai expédiée ad patres, cette réunion, mon petit poulet (ch'sais pas mais je prèfère à "gros chapon"...)

bon ca donne soif toutes ses discussions, j'vais chercher une cannette


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bon ca donne soif toutes ses discussions, j'vais chercher une cannette



et l'indice


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Renoncer ?



jamais de la vie !


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et l'indice



il est dedans, l'indice, mon gros ours...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> il est dedans, l'indice, mon gros ours...


c'était quand, la dernière fois ma biche


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'était quand, la dernière fois ma biche



lorsque j'ai eu soif, mon ptit grizzli...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mais j'avais pas de monnaie alors j'ai pas pu..._


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

C'était quoi la def ???
Avec tout ça je ne sais plus où j'en suis.


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

Assouvir ?

Pour moi ce sera un Perrier glacé, dans un grand verre, avec une paille et un tranche de citron, c'est tout


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

Pet', voila enfin un avatar bien choisi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(je vais changer le mien, il ressemble au bonhomme O'cedar)


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi la def ???
> Avec tout ça je ne sais plus où j'en suis.



Ben, alors ma poule


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Assouvir ?
> 
> Pour moi ce sera un Perrier glacé, dans un grand verre, avec une paille et un tranche de citron, c'est tout



tu te rapproches... pour le perrier, j'ai pas de rondelle, du sirop ca ira ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tu te rapproches... pour le perrier, j'ai pas de rondelle, du sirop ca ira ?



Nature alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Etancher ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

y a pas beaucoup de place dans une tête de p'tit poulet, alors voici :

*apaiser, faire cesser*

Quant aux indices ils tournaient autour de la boisson...


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Nature alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ai plus de perrier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  de la Ramlösa alors ?? ca  _étanche_ bien les grandes soifs aussi


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben, alors ma poule



Pas difficile de deviner les effets secondaires de ma transformation !!


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Ennivrer ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

J'ose donc supposer que "Etancher" n'est pas la bonne réponse


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'ose donc supposer que "Etancher" n'est pas la bonne réponse



quel est ce ton pincé, chère Barb' ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAIS SI, TU AS TROUVE, c'était bel et bien  *ETANCHER* qu'il fallait deviner.

Bravo, bravissimo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























_peut-être n'avais-je pas été très explicite dans mon dernier post...._


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> quel est ce ton pincé, chère Barb' ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais pas vu, c'est quoi la Ramlösa ? de la vodka ? J'aime pas la vodka, je préfère le cointreau.

Dans quelques minutes la suite


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu, c'est quoi la Ramlösa ? de la vodka ?



non, non, de l'eau gazeuse suédoise en cholie bouteille bleue pâle...


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non, non, de l'eau gazeuse suédoise en cholie bouteille bleue pâle...



Un grand verre alors, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Propriété active dun élément vivant, activité exercée par un organe, un appareil, une cellule visant un but spécifique, étudiée par la physiologie.*

Voilà, voilà


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

principe ?


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu, c'est quoi la Ramlösa ? de la vodka ? J'aime pas la vodka, je préfère le cointreau.



Ca se rapproche de quoi le cointreau ?
Jamais gouté.

100 balles la bouteille, ça me fait hésiter.


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca se rapproche de quoi le cointreau ?
> Jamais gouté.
> 
> 100 balles la bouteille, ça me fait hésiter.



Barb aime le cointreau parce que ca se marie bien avec le chocolat...


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca se rapproche de quoi le cointreau ?
> Jamais gouté.
> 
> 100 balles la bouteille, ça me fait hésiter.



Du Triple sec, je crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , et ça ne se boit pas comme de l'eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon MZk, j'ai un rôle trop ingrat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce n'est pas principe


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Barb aime le cointreau parce que ca se marie bien avec le chocolat...



Bonnne idée, Pfffffffffff........ pas de cointreau


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Bon pour patienter vous prendrez bien un p'tit quelque chose.

Dans mon bar (pour de vrai dans la cuisine)
J'ai :

Whisky
Gin
Vodka
Rhum
Martini Rouge  blanc et Dry
Américano
Passoa
Un truc au litche
Liqueur de pomme
Porto
Marsala (amande/Oeufs/Fine)
Baileys.
Armagnac.
Et des sirops pour les cocktails.

Je crois que c'est tout

Alors .....


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour patienter vous prendrez bien un p'tit quelque chose.
> 
> Dans mon bar (pour de vrai dans la cuisine)
> J'ai :
> ...



On arrive tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_PetirIx, tu as gagné dans "Et avec google" _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour patienter vous prendrez bien un p'tit quelque chose.
> 
> Dans mon bar (pour de vrai dans la cuisine)
> J'ai :
> ...



c'est pour arroser ta victoire dans Google


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> On arrive tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barb', que le croco gagnant de Pet' ne t'empêche pas de nous "indicer"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si, bien sûr, la Princesse n'est pas allée retrouver Morphée...


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venu par ici, manque de temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors, je m'y remets un peu mais je veux pas gagner SVP : j'aurais du mal à trouver le temps de chercher une déf :

fonction


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venu par ici, manque de temps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca m'a l'air mal parti pour ne pas gagner ... tchô


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venu par ici, manque de temps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tant pis pour toi, *tu as gagné*. BRAVISSIMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_  Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre  _


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour arroser ta victoire dans Google



Oh. Je n'avais pas vu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon allez, j'arrose.


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _  Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre  _



Quoi qu'on fait maintenant ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'on fait maintenant ?



Ben on attend, LucG est un homme posé, il ne fait rien à la hâte


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben on attend, LucG est un homme posé, il ne fait rien à la hâte



Bon, ben ...

Tu reprends quelque chose ?


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben on attend, LucG est un homme posé, il ne fait rien à la hâte



Excusez-moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'arrive : je n'avais pas vu. Je savais bien que je n'aurais pas du poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, je vais essayer de vous trouver une def avant d'aller manger (et faire la sieste). A tout de suite.


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prends tout ton temps, nous on va prendre l'apéro


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

Allons-y. Je ne sais pas si lechoix est bon mais c'est comme ça :

"Faire un faux pli"

J'essaierai de ne pas vous oublier


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Froisser ?


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Froncer ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

Réussir ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

- louper
- gacher


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

J'avais pas bien lu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rater,

Déranger ?


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

Pour l'instant, on n'y est pas.


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

C'est pas un terme de jeu de carte, ça ?


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

C'est un verbe.

Comment ça, je ne réponds pas à la question ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas encore l'heure des indices, démerdez-vous, je pars manger.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

Perdre ?

Tomber ?

S'énnerver ?

Déstabiliser ?

Mobbinguer ? (de mobbing)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

- défausser


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

Oublier ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

Déboîter ?

Trébucher ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

goder
bailler


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Dure combien de temps son heure de table ???


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Dure combien de temps son heure de table ???



t'as fini de picorer ton maïs ?


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> t'as fini de picorer ton maïs ?


J'irai bien prendre un ver


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'irai bien prendre un ver



un ver(re) ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est plus (pas encore) l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Dure combien de temps son heure de table ???



 2 heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Farpaitement, je fais pas la journée continue, moi. Je rentre à la maison peinard manger, faire la sieste, lire le journal.

Bon d'ailleurs, finalement, je n'avais pas besoin de me presser pour rentrer : on n'a pas avancé beaucoup.

Vu que je n'ai pas que ça à faire, un indice :
La solution ne vous rendra pas forcément contents.


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Dure combien de temps son heure de table ???



Et après il y a la sieste, tous les jours LucG et Vieux Raleur font la sieste, alors faut patienter


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un ver(re) ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meuh non. Un ver.   Poule / maïs / ver. Asticot, quoi!
Je me demande qui est le plus lourd?
Oups, là je suis désagréable.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

Omettre ?


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et après il y a la sieste, tous les jours LucG et Vieux Raleur font la sieste, alors faut patienter



Pas ensemble, faut-il le préciser


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et après il y a la sieste, tous les jours LucG et Vieux Raleur font la sieste, alors faut patienter




Eh beh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...
...
Tu re-reprends kek chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Eh beh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Volontiers !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un verre de jus de fruit de la passion avec un soupçon de Martini rouge


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Eh beh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un p'tit bouillon de poule, pour faire chabrot après


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

Au lieu de raconter des conneries, cherchez un peu : on dirait que vous buvez le bouillon.

j'ai pas plus de propositions que Alice Sapritch dans un camp de nudistes.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2003)

Ca y est on se fait engueuler et  les intérrogations de la page précédente ne sont pas vérifiées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et mon omettre l'est pas bon (page précédente) ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Novembre 2003)

Contrarier ?


----------



## PetIrix (6 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Et mon  *omettre * l'est pas bon (page précédente) ?



Et paf !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Faut pas demander des réponses quand on n'y fait pas attention.

_En y regardant de plus près, Fred et moi venons de dire la même chose, mais elle est quand même plus diplomate que moi.

Faut reconnaitre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pas ensemble, faut-il le préciser



ben oui, il a toujours refusé


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est on se fait engueuler et  les intérrogations de la page précédente ne sont pas vérifiées
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout a été vérifié (sauf l'orthographe à Mackie, là ça dépasse mes compétences  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

J'ai simplement omis, par flemme, je l'avoue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de préciser qu'il n'y avait pas de gagnant.

Vous allez pas me faire la soupe à la grimace, quand même !


----------



## barbarella (6 Novembre 2003)

Chiffonner ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Chiffonner ?



Ben non, tu peux repasser.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, tu peux repasser.




_et vous trouvez ça drole_


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> _et vous trouvez ça drole_



Excuse-moi, je ne voulais pas te froisser.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2003)

Petite récapitulation:



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si lechoix est bon mais c'est comme ça :
> 
> - "Faire un faux pli"
> 
> ...



Un autre indice siouplait monsieur le professeur


----------



## barbarella (6 Novembre 2003)

Offenser,

Froisser ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Petite récapitulation:
> Un autre indice siouplait monsieur le professeur



allez Luc, sois gentil avec la dame


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> allez Luc, sois gentil avec la dame



Hypocrite, tu demandes ça comme si ce n'était pas pour toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, ce verbe est un verbe courant et a un sens habituel. C'est par analogie avec ce sens habituel qu'il est utilisé dans l'acception que j'ai proposée (et qui est dans le larousse).

Je suis clair, là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est pas le but, évidemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Enfin, suis-je bon, quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ma définition se rapporte à la couture ou plus généralement aux questions de chiffons. On pourrait dire que je favorise les dames comme veut me le faire dire Vieux Râleur, mais, c'est bien connu les pêcheurs sont aussi spécialistes en couture et comme on a ici de grands pêcheurs devant l'éternel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ce n'est pas du favoritisme, pas vrai, Vieux Râleur ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Novembre 2003)

Aucune idée


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée


proposition constructive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_trop occupée à changer de robe ?_


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

En fait, j'ai quasiment casé le mot dans mes posts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est possible sinon probable que vous ne connaissiez pas le mot dans cette acception mais une fois qu'on le sait, ça paraît assez naturel, c'est très évocateur.


----------



## barbarella (6 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> proposition constructive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui, mais je n'arrive pas à *bouillonner* les manches comme je voudrais. J'aimerais qu'elles bouffent un peu plus, et je bouillonne de rage


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

Non, ce n'est pas bouillonner, mais c'est pas trop loin non plus. Faut mieux visualiser la chose.


----------



## barbarella (6 Novembre 2003)

Grimacer, alors


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Grimacer, alors



Bravo, barbarella. Tu t'es regardée dans la glace ou quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En tous cas, je vois déjà la tête de Vieux Râleur et des autres


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Novembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (6 Novembre 2003)

Allez, on continue

*Fabrication de certains instruments de musique*

A vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Je crois que Vieux Raleur et PetIrix, ne se sont pas levés avec les poules_


----------



## PetIrix (6 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _Je crois que Vieux Raleur et PetIrix, ne se sont pas levés avec les poules_



Mes poules à moi font la masse gratinée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour tous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





- Lutherie ?


----------



## PetIrix (6 Novembre 2003)

Dis moi barb, ça fait un peu tenue d'hiver.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Premiers frimas ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _Je crois que Vieux Raleur et PetIrix, ne se sont pas levés avec les poules_



compte tenu de l'accessibilité aux forums ce matin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



certains devaient être encore au lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bonjour à tous


----------



## barbarella (6 Novembre 2003)

Salut à tous, ce n'est pas lutherie


----------



## PetIrix (6 Novembre 2003)

Je n'ai pas d'idée, barbarella.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne connais pas ces métiers.
Un p'tit indice ?


----------



## PYves (6 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Serait-ce par hasard facture ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Novembre 2003)

PYves a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Serait-ce par hasard facture ?



Non, non, pas par hasard, bravo, et bienvenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## PYves (6 Novembre 2003)

Voila :

*Objet qui dissimule ou protège.* 

A vous


----------



## barbarella (6 Novembre 2003)

Masque ?


----------



## PetIrix (6 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, pas par hasard, bravo, et bienvenue
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Ah oui, alors la, bravo, et bienvenue.


----------



## PetIrix (6 Novembre 2003)

Ecran


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2003)

Allez !

J'me lance : rideau


----------



## PYves (7 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ecran



Bravo, à toi !


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Merci.

Définition :

*BOURGUIGNONNE*


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2003)

Baaaah.... Fondue


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Bahhh, trop simple.

Non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est bien culinaire.


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2003)

pôtée ???


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2003)

ça doit bien exister, la pôtée bourguignonne...


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2003)

Message effacé par lumai


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Non ce n'est pas la potée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Indice #1 :

*POISSONS* 

Bonus :

*VIN BLANC*


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

Matelote ?


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Matelote ?



C'est pas mal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même très bien ...

Mais ce n'est pas cela.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cette matelote bourguignonne porte un nom particulier.


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

Pôchouse ?


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pôchouse ?



Quelle gastronome ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je l'ai sans "ô"

A toi.


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Quelle gastronome ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et cuisinière aussi  
















Dans quelques instants la suite


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

*Fonction des coordonnées d'un point dont les dérivés partielles sont, au signe près, les composantes d'un champ.*

Et que cela ne vous empêche pas de dormir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_pour pochouse, exact pas de "ô", je sais pas ce qui m'a pris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , pas de déssert ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ou alors très peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Fonction des coordonnées d'un point dont les dérivés partielles sont, au signe près, les composantes d'un champ.*
> Et que cela ne vous empêche pas de dormir



de dormir, non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de manger oui


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et que cela ne vous empêche pas de dormir



Ca va juste m'empécher de poster une réponse


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> pour pochouse, exact pas de "ô", je sais pas ce qui m'a pris



Un égarement sans doute.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

Bonne digestion à tous !


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Fonction des coordonnées d'un point dont les dérivés partielles sont, au signe près, les composantes d'un champ.*
> 
> Et que cela ne vous empêche pas de dormir
> 
> ...



pas de d*e*ssert demain non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* question de M. MZK de l'endroit où l'on se désespère : "le pétomane doit-il sortir de St-Cyr pour trouver la réponse ?"   *


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pas de d*e*ssert demain non plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si le pétomane doit sortir de St Cyr, ça va faire du bruit.


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne digestion à tous !



Ca veut dire à demain ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A demain alors.


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pas de d*e*ssert demain non plus




C'est bien, tout le monde est attentif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> * question de M. MZK de l'endroit où l'on se désespère : "le pétomane doit-il sortir de St-Cyr pour trouver la réponse ?"   *



C'est vrai que vu comme ça, c'est pas évident. Les indices vous permettront d'exploiter toutes vos ressources


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Fonction des coordonnées d'un point dont les dérivés partielles sont, au signe près, les composantes d'un champ.*
> 
> Et que cela ne vous empêche pas de dormir



Chose positive : je comprends tous les mots, enfin il me semble...

Par contre le tous... J'ai beau réunir les vagues souvenirs de tout ce que j'ai pu faire comme math.... je sèches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez ! à tout hasard : aire


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que vu comme ça, c'est pas évident.



Mais si tu regardes d'ici, ou même de là, c'est pareil, je te rassure.

Attends, j'ai pas regardé par en dessous ...
mmmhh ..
euh .. non, c'est pareil aussi.


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Chose positive : je comprends tous les mots, enfin il me semble...
> 
> Par contre le tous... J'ai beau réunir les vagues souvenirs de tout ce que j'ai pu faire comme math.... je sèches
> 
> ...



Lumai !

Tu as un indice juste au dessus de ta tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Bon sang, qu'est-ce que je suis sympa_


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Lumai !
> 
> Tu as un indice juste au dessus de ta tête
> 
> ...



Barbarella, des indices c'est fait pour trouver.
Tu trouves que ça nous aide tes trucs bidules sympas bon sang ???


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Barbarella, des indices c'est fait pour trouver.
> Tu trouves que ça nous aide tes trucs bidules sympas bon sang ???



C'est vrai quoi ! 
Si ça se limite à un problème de math vicelard, je peux encore vaguement m'en sortir au pif...
_Mais avec tes indices... c'est pire !!!_

En tout cas je suis curieuse de ce ça peut bien être...


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

Et *RESSOURCES* c'est pas un indice


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

J'ai bien une idée mais je ne veux surtout pas la proposer, si jamais c'est la bonne, je vais encore devoir m'occuper de la suite et j'ai pas le temps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On fait ce qu'on peut.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien idée mais je ne veux surtout pas la proposer, si jamais c'est la bonne, je vais encore devoir m'occuper de la suite et j'ai pas le temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as pas fini de faire ta coquette


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour, bonjour,

J'ai tellement confiance en vos capacités, que j'hésite à vous donner un indice.


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, bonjour,
> 
> J'ai tellement confiance en vos capacités, que j'hésite à vous donner un indice.



bonjour, bonjour,

je sens que tu vas nous faire "le coup de l'indice" ( _capacités ?_ ) dans 2 posts... me trompe-je ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, bonjour,
> 
> je sens que tu vas nous faire "le coup de l'indice" ( _capacités ?_ ) dans 2 posts... me trompe-je ?



Quelle perspicacité


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Quelle perspicacité



bien, bien. C'est encore un machin truc de physique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à laquelle je ne connais rien


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bien, bien. C'est encore un machin truc de physique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est peut-être possible, mais pas forcément


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être possible, mais pas forcément



C'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas fini de faire ta coquette



Dis-donc, le vieux, c'est comme ça que tu te prépares à m'accueillir dans ta tranche ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je me demande si je vais pas rester là où je suis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment, je peux pas


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Fonction des coordonnées d'un point dont les dérivés partielles sont, au signe près, les composantes d'un champ.*




Système ?

Energie ? 


_ps: Mignonne la couleur de ta robe madarine, Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

Valeur ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

Rien de tout cela Fred, relis bien les indices


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Coordonnées ?

Non pas celles du point, les votres ..


----------



## PYves (7 Novembre 2003)

Gradient ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

Non, non.

Je récapitule :

Fonction des coordonnées d'un point dont les dérivés partielles sont, au signe près, les composantes d'un champ.

Ressources,

Capacités,

Cela peut-être possible mais pas forcément.

Voilà, voilà


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Bon. Je poste pour poster.

Champ ==&gt; Magnétique
Capacité ==&gt; Condensateur.

==&gt;   Hystérisis ?


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2003)

migraine ?


----------



## PYves (7 Novembre 2003)

Potentiel ?


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

Je suis sûr que vous pouvez le faire.


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

Ben, elle est passée où, barbarella ?


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben, elle est passée où, barbarella ?



Elle est partie faire le point.
Mais ça dérive partiellement.


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non, non.
> 
> Je récapitule :
> 
> ...



_ *Question de M. MZK, de l'endroit où il se pèle les doigts : "faut-il interpréter 'Voilà, voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ' comme un indice ?"*  _


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

PYves a dit:
			
		

> Potentiel ?



Et tu en as. Bravo


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Novembre 2003)

une petite def' pour finir la semaine ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une petite def' pour finir la semaine ?



Excellente idée


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

L'est où Pyves ?

Ils vont nous supprimer un jour de congé.
Pas un jour de post.


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> L'est où Pyves ?
> 
> Ils vont nous supprimer un jour de congé.
> Pas un jour de post.



Une journée de congé en moins, une journée de flood en plus


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Une journée de congé en moins, une journée de flood en plus



Tu te présentes en 2007 ?

Ca peut être un bbon slogan pour ta campagne.


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

PYves a dit:
			
		

> Potentiel ?


ça me rappelle ma jeunesse, les champs qui dérivent d'un potentiel, le calcul variationnel et tutti quanti


----------



## PYves (7 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> L'est où Pyves ?



J'arrive ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une petite def' pour finir la semaine ?



A votre service  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Porte à claire-voie d'un jardin.* 

À vous


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

Claie ?


----------



## PYves (8 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Claie ?



 Non


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Novembre 2003)

une grille ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Novembre 2003)

Barrière ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Novembre 2003)

clédar ou clédal ?


----------



## PYves (8 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> clédar ou clédal ?



Bien joué sur le clédar


----------



## barbarella (8 Novembre 2003)

Bravo MZK


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Novembre 2003)

merci la foule en délire (pffuu, heureusement que mon dico fonctionne au amphés).

voici donc un mot à trouver avec 3 defs :

*un objet métallique, une pièce qui règle, un métier disparu* 

_je n'étais pas très inspiré..._


----------



## barbarella (8 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _je n'étais pas très inspiré..._



Et là, c'est moi qui ne le suis pas


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et là, c'est moi qui ne le suis pas



ben là tu m'étonnes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




indices alors : 

*en entreprise, dans une voiture, en cuisine* 

_je m'attends aux propositions salaces de certains_



_quoique vous pensiez, ce ne sera pas ca_


----------



## PYves (8 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ben là tu m'étonnes
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Ça m'aide pas beaucoup ...


----------



## barbarella (8 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _je m'attends aux propositions salaces de certains_
> 
> 
> 
> _quoique vous pensiez, ce ne sera pas ca_



Est-ce un indice ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce un indice ?



queue non   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (je me transforme en Petirix)

+ sérieusement, non ce n'est pas indice


----------



## barbarella (8 Novembre 2003)

Si c'est comme ça, je vais aller demander à Morphée, avec lui on s'arrange toujours


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est comme ça, je vais aller demander à Morphée, avec lui on s'arrange toujours



drôles d'arrangements entre homme et femme...


----------



## barbarella (8 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> drôles d'arrangements entre homme et femme...



Il m'a lâchement endormie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon j'essaie :

Régleur ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a lâchement endormie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y a de l'idée mais ce n'est pas cela


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Novembre 2003)

mise à jour des indices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*un métier disparu : en entreprise *  Les 35 heures aurait pu le remettre au goût du jour, mais non...
* un objet métallique : en cuisine *  ce n'est pas réellement un ustensile mais plutôt...
*une pièce qui règle : dans une voiture *. Mais qui règle quoi ? En tout cas elle est invisible du conducteur...


----------



## barbarella (8 Novembre 2003)

Pointeau ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pointeau ?



La nuit avec Morphée a porté conseil : bravo


----------



## barbarella (9 Novembre 2003)

*Ne pas faire ce quon devrait normalement faire devant une situation donnée, de façon volontaire.*

On prend son temps c'est le week-end


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Novembre 2003)

un long w-e  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- reculer
- différer
- procrastiner


----------



## barbarella (9 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un long w-e
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rien de tout cela, en fait il s'agit d'un nom masculin.


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Novembre 2003)

les seules réponses qui me viennent à l'esprit sont féminines... grat',grat'


----------



## barbarella (9 Novembre 2003)

Un indice :

*morgue*


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Novembre 2003)

défi ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> défi ?


 Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sans aucun dédain, je dis non.


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et pourtant je perçois un certain  _mépris_


----------



## barbarella (9 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant je perçois un certain  _mépris_



Ah ! ça jamais ! C'est pas mon genre.

Bravo


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2003)

Reporter ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2003)

- rapporteur


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Novembre 2003)

bon alors où en sommes-nous ?

Il faudrait une nouvelle def' c'est ça ?


----------



## barbarella (10 Novembre 2003)

Ben oui, on attend impatiemment


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Novembre 2003)

bof, bof, bof

*c'est une mère*


----------



## barbarella (10 Novembre 2003)

Patrie,

Oisiveté,

Religieuse ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Patrie,
> 
> Oisiveté,
> 
> Religieuse ?



pas pour l'instant, quoiqu'une des trois réponses soit proche...


----------



## barbarella (10 Novembre 2003)

Eglise,

Métropole ?


----------



## PetIrix (10 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour les parigots.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quel brouillard ce matin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nation ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les parigots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



purée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pourquoi pas Bastille ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un effort


----------



## barbarella (10 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un effort



Oui, oui, un indice


----------



## PetIrix (10 Novembre 2003)

Un post par heure.
Pffuuu ! 
Je connaissais les combinaisons anti-G (ceinture de chasteté de Lorna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
Voici maintenant le thread anti flood.

Tadaaaaa !!!!









_Bon allez ferme la !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Un post par heure.
> Pffuuu !
> Je connaissais les combinaisons anti-G (ceinture de chasteté de Lorna
> 
> ...



ca c'est de la productivité de haut niveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour reprendre le fil, un indice :

*ce n'est pas du Mort Shuman*


----------



## PetIrix (11 Novembre 2003)

maman


----------



## barbarella (11 Novembre 2003)

mama _tango, charlie_


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> mama _tango, charlie_



Mais où allez-vous chercher tout çà ? (air  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 
Elevez le niveau de vos réponses svp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Géographiquement ce n'est pas dans le triangle des Bermudes.

Si après tous ces indices vous ne trouvez pas ...


----------



## barbarella (11 Novembre 2003)

Gé ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Gé ?



comment ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> comment ?



Ben oui Gé, Gé la terre, Gé comme géographie, géopolitique etc...

Bon, c'est pas ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas ça



on dirait


----------



## barbarella (11 Novembre 2003)

Eve ?


----------



## PetIrix (11 Novembre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (11 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Géographiquement ce n'est pas dans le triangle des Bermudes.



Ce n'est donc pas dans l'Atlantique.
==&gt; Dans le pacifique

==&gt; La paix (sans conviction)

_Les explications c'est pour qu'il évite de me demander où j'ai bien pu aller chercher tout ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

ni eve, ni dans la paix (malgré tes explications mon cher Pet' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

va donc falloir que je me colle au résumé des indices


----------



## barbarella (12 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> va donc falloir que je me colle au résumé des indices



Prends ton temps faudrait pas bâcler


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Prends ton temps faudrait pas bâcler



dis donc barb', je prends la peine de rallumer mon mac pour reprendre le fil... alors que cette journée chez Disney avec femme et enfants m'a laissé les pieds en compote ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

Un petit catalogue raisonné d'indices, hein, c'est bien c'que vous voulez ? 

la def :  *c'est une mère* 

les indices :

- de haut niveau
- ce n'est pas du Mort Shuman (je préciserais qu'il ne l'a pas chanté)
- Elevez le niveau de vos réponses svp  
- Géographiquement ce n'est pas dans le triangle des Bermudes (kek part en Amérique septentrionale) 

dernier indice : ne vous pressez pas, y a pas l'feu...


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Terre ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Terre ?



non  (air  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Elle l'a vu venir dans "Vertige de l'amour"

Je ne peux pas être plus clair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_(si peut-être en vous donnant les 3 première lettres...)_


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Tu parles de ça ?


J'aurais pas du ouvrir 
A la rouquine carmélite 
La mère sup' m'a vu venir 
Dieu avait mis un kilt 
Y a du avoir des fuites 
Vertige de l'amour.


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

à ton avis ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Novembre 2003)

Puisqu'il n'y a pas le feu au lac je dis :

Supérieure ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'il n'y a pas le feu au lac je dis :
> 
> Supérieure ?



et c'est barb', toujours à l'affut, qui double Pet' sur la ligne d'arrivée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_vous avez fait de vous-même le rapprochement avec tous les indices..._


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _vous avez fait de vous-même le rapprochement avec tous les indices..._


Non pas vraiment ...


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Bravo barbarella.


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Non pas vraiment ...



c'est bien dommage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca vaut bien la peine que j'me décarcasse


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien dommage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'fectivement ça ne vaut pas la peine.


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> 'fectivement ça ne vaut pas la peine.



'spèce de ...


----------



## barbarella (12 Novembre 2003)

Je passe juste chercher mon trophée, je ne pourrais à mon plus vif regret, assurer la permanence aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















A toi donc PetIrix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*En ce qui concerne Mort Shuman, est-ce à cause du Lac Majeur ? *


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Dis donc t'as été vachement imprégné de ton séjour chez Mickey.
Ne me dis pas que tu as aimé ???


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je passe juste chercher mon trophée, je ne pourrais à mon plus vif regret, assurer la permanence aujourd'hui



Oh ben noooonnnnn !!!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *En ce qui concerne Mort Shuman, est-ce à cause du Lac Majeur ? *



à ma connaissance, il n'a pas chanté "Le Lac Supérieur"


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc t'as été vachement imprégné de ton séjour chez Mickey.



c'est temporaire, je suis encore sous le choc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu as aimé ???



une fois par an voire tous les 2 ans, c'est très supportable. Ce qui l'est moins, c'est cette musique neu-neu en permanence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'en ai encore plein les oreilles


----------



## barbarella (12 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> à ma connaissance, il n'a pas chanté "Le Lac Supérieur"



Oui, mais je crois qu'il a chanté le Lac Majeur "Il neige sur le lac majeur.....lalalalala" 

Toute façon c'est pas grave


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> à ma connaissance, il n'a pas chanté "Le Lac Supérieur"



C'est ça se décarcasser ???


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je crois qu'il a chanté le Lac Majeur "Il neige sur le lac majeur.....lalalalala"
> 
> Toute façon c'est pas grave



piskilfomètrlépwouinsurlezi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans ma p'tite tête de dingo, " ce n'est pas du Mort Shuman" =&gt; Mort Shuman = "Le Lac Majeur" =&gt; ben mais c'est pas "Le Lac Majeur" =&gt; oui mais alors de quel Lac s'agit-il ?  grat' grat'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Ben le Lac SUPERIEUR alors CQFD


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je passe juste chercher mon trophée, je ne pourrais à mon plus vif regret, assurer la permanence aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'en ferais rien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nous t'attendrons bien sagement jusqu'à point d'heure.

N'est ce pas MZK ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ferais rien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elle est irremplaçable...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nous attendrons donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




excellent pour la sieste


----------



## barbarella (13 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> elle est irremplaçable...



Personne n'est irremplaçable, même pas moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je réfléchi et je repasse


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Novembre 2003)

Pet', Le Vieux, bande de feignasses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_A propos de faire trimer les femmes, je posterais peut-être (ouverture d'un nouveau thread ?) qq photos que j'ai reçues il y a qq mois et qui illustrent bien cette déplorable mentalité _


----------



## barbarella (13 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Pet', Le Vieux, bande de feignasses



C'est vrai ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allez PetIrix au boulot.

 Et comme on ne sait pas de quoi sera fait demain, et ben rien


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tudjuu©

Je fais preuve de courtoisie, et j'me prend un "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

C'est trop fort !!

Bon je réfléchit et je repasse.

(déjà dit, non ???)


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Définition :

*protection corporelle *


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

- armure
- crème
- bouclier


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Salut vieux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Désolé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_ce n'est pas un indice._


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Salut vieux !



salut jeune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben quoi, faut pas m'enterrer si vite


----------



## barbarella (13 Novembre 2003)

Epiderme ?


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Epiderme ?



Non.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

- cuir
- lunettes
- vêtements (au sens large)


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - cuir
> - lunettes
> - vêtements (au sens large)











Mais c'est inhumain !!!


----------



## barbarella (13 Novembre 2003)

Peau ?

Air bag ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est inhumain !!!



un indice sérieux me semble indispensable


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Mettez vos lunettes.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

- masque


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - masque



Non, non, non

Définition :

*Protection corporelle* 

Indice #1

*C'est inhumain* 

Indice #2

*Mettez vos lunettes* 

Indice #3

*Poisson*


----------



## barbarella (13 Novembre 2003)

Ecaille ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

- écaille


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ecaille ?





			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> écaille ?



Arfff.

Laquelle dois-je choisir?
Avec ou sans majuscule ?

... ...

Ni l'une ni l'autre.

C'est bien une écaille.
Mais elle porte un autre petit nom ...


----------



## lumai (14 Novembre 2003)

Combinaison ?

(de plongée... _j'précise, pas les trucs en satin de polyester rose (voire saumon... tiens *poisson* !!!) carrément moche que s'en est  *inhumain* et qui peuvent être d'excellentes *protections corporelles* à toute vélléité de sentiments amoureux_...)


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Combinaison ?
> 
> (de plongée... _j'précise, pas les trucs en satin de polyester rose (voire saumon... tiens *poisson* !!!) carrément moche que s'en est  *inhumain* et qui peuvent être d'excellentes *protections corporelles* à toute vélléité de sentiments amoureux_...)



Tu parles de ça ?





???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???

Non ce n'est pas cela.
Mais c'est pas mal.


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

Dernier indice :

*Requin*


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

Denticules ?


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

Non.

Le dernier indice est important est t'ammènera indirectement  à la solution.


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Novembre 2003)

(le) galuchat ?


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

Non. Pas le galuchat.


----------



## PYves (14 Novembre 2003)

placoïde ?


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

PYves a dit:
			
		

> placoïde ?



Non.


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Non. Pas le galuchat.








 ça c'est dur, parce que pourtant...


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est dur, parce que pourtant...



Et mon dernier indice, vous l'appelleriez comment ?!?


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et mon dernier indice, vous l'appelleriez comment ?!?



Féroce


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Féroce



On ne va pas y arriver.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un lion ==&gt; un fauve
Un requin ==&gt; un ...


----------



## lumai (14 Novembre 2003)

gros poisson avec plein de dents et qui s'en sert ?


----------



## PYves (14 Novembre 2003)

prédateur ?

squale ?


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> gros poisson avec plein de dents et qui s'en sert ?




mmmmm  yyya de l'idée ....


----------



## lumai (14 Novembre 2003)

Assureur ?
Banquier ?


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

PYves a dit:
			
		

> squale ?



Ahhh. On avance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ce mot vous donnera la solution.
Ce n'est qu'une question de minutes ...


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Assureur ?
> Banquier ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

Squame ?


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Squame ?



Eh ben voilàààà !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo.


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben voilàààà !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais c'est dé-gueu-lasse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de désquamer au Bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































 _ayé j'ai dû utiliser tous les smileys disponibles..._


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

Bon voilà :

*Souci de ne pas porter atteinte à quelqu'un.*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

- protéger
- éviter


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - protéger
> - éviter



Non, très Cher Vieux Râleur, j'en suis vraiment désolée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Quels égards_ 

Il s'agit d'un nom masculin.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

- respect
- ménagements
- attention
- considération


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - respect



Je ne puis que m'incliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bravo


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

merci, belle fille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bientot, nouvelle def'


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

*extrémité évasée* n.m.


allez, un 'tit effort avant le WE


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

Pavillon ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pavillon ?








belle *et* intelligente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bravo, barb'


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> belle *et* intelligente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors ça, ça fait plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Je suis bien ennuyée, j'ai gagné 80 millions au loto, et un chauffeur doit venir me chercher en Limousine pour aller aux Bahamas, je ne sais pas exactement quand.

Je donne quand même une nouvelle déf. en espérant à ne pas avoir à partir précipitamment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Chant versifié en latin, souvent rimé et fortement rythmé.*


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> un chauffeur doit venir me chercher en Limousine pour aller aux Bahamas



Cré vindiou !!
Moi auusi, peux v'nir te chercher en limousine ...






Pourrr aller en bas du mas!!!


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

Psaume ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

- chant grégorien


_ai longtemps pratiqué_


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Novembre 2003)

plain-chant ?


----------



## PYves (16 Novembre 2003)

Hymne ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2003)

elle nous fait une grève, la 'barb


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> elle nous fait une grève, la 'barb



Vous ne trouvez pas cela inquiétant ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

*Madame barbarella est demandée à l'accueil...*


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Novembre 2003)

le pétomane en chômage technique ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

tant que c'est pas une grève sur le tas...


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tant que c'est pas une grève sur le tas...



surtout quand on est lourd comme toi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> surtout quand on est lourd comme toi



barbarella faisant grève sur moi


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> barbarella faisant grève sur moi



Même si elle n'est pas très causante, elle fait tout de même quelques apparitions quotidiennes.
Et là, rien depuis trois jours.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ya quelque chose c'est certain !


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Même si elle n'est pas très causante, elle fait tout de même quelques apparitions quotidiennes.
> Et là, rien depuis trois jours.
> 
> 
> ...



elle a une indigestion de gateau au chocolat ? (ou de Bar MacGé ?)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> elle a une indigestion de gateau au chocolat ? (ou de Bar MacGé ?)



théorème: *barbarella n'a jamais de problème avec un gâteau au chocolat* et même avec plusieurs...


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> théorème: *barbarella n'a jamais de problème avec un gâteau au chocolat* et même avec plusieurs...




==&gt; Conclusion ??


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> théorème: *barbarella n'a jamais de problème avec un gâteau au chocolat* et même avec plusieurs...



Et ce n'est pas un théorème, mais un postulat.


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Novembre 2003)

si ce n'est pas le chocolat, ce doit être l'eau frelatée du Bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On lui avait bien dit de ne pas y toucher


----------



## lumai (17 Novembre 2003)

Un bon week-end qui ne veut pas finir ???


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> si ce n'est pas le chocolat, ce doit être l'eau frelatée du Bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu l'as déjà vu boire de l'eau ???
Tu partages son intimité ou quoi ??


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Un bon week-end qui ne veut pas finir ???



Peut être mais au delà de 48h, c'est une disparition.

Vite.
Les hopitaux, les commissariats, les bistrots du coin.


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Novembre 2003)

pas plus intime qu'un autre posteur, il me semble.


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Novembre 2003)

BON  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pour aujourd'hui ou ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la santé de ce thread (honni par une bonne partie du bar, si, si), je propose que nous mettions barb' sous tutelle et que l'un de vous proipose une nouvelle def.. 

Kanpençévou ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> BON
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas sortis de l'auberge...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut commencer par lui trouver un tuteur


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pas sortis de l'auberge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'en a encore des bien droits, à c't'heure ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a encore des bien droits, à c't'heure ?



nous ne parlions pas de jardinage, il me semble


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> nous ne parlions pas de jardinage, il me semble



Ah ben pourtant j'avais l'impression de poireauter.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> nous ne parlions pas de jardinage, il me semble



l'amant de lady Chatterley


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

Tout cela ne nous dit pas où elle est !!!


----------



## Coldfingers (18 Novembre 2003)

Pour jouer les intrus dans un fil qui n'a pas fin, qui bloque ma liaison adsl et dont je n'essaye même pas de comprendre, car trop hermétique par personnelle carence en haricot..., peut être connaissez-vous cela, mais pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce chef-d'oeuvre du cinéma d'avant garde ou plus précisément d'arrière par mégarde ce sera une révélation :
http://207.36.117.215/london/film_150.html


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien ennuyée, j'ai gagné 80 millions au loto, et un chauffeur doit venir me chercher en Limousine pour aller aux Bahamas, je ne sais pas exactement quand.
> 
> Je donne quand même une nouvelle déf. en espérant à ne pas avoir à partir précipitamment.



Serait-ce donc vrai ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Serait-ce donc vrai ???


certainement ! ! !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







que cela nous empêche pas de faire marcher nos neurones en attendant le retour de Barbarella 

qui prend la main ?  

_ps: pas la mienne... celle du jeu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> certainement ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu ne veux pas que je te prenne la main, je te la laisse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez à toi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne veux pas que je te prenne la main, je te la laisse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu t'y mets


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Ok !  J'm'y colle... et une facile pour commencer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Définition 1:  
*Relation entre personnes qui, ayant des affinités, se conviennent, se plaisent spontanément et réciproquement.* 

Wali, wala, à vous !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Ok !  J'm'y colle... et une facile pour commencer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- amour


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - amour



Non, rien avoir

 J'ai fait une p'tite modification: c'est pas relations entre deux pers. mais entre personnes, sorry


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

Amitié
Affinité


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une p'tite modification: c'est pas relations entre deux pers. mais entre personnes, sorry











- affection
- attachement
- inclination


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Amitié
> Affinité



non, mais c'est pas loin


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - affection
> - attachement
> - inclination



Non plus pas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Non plus pas



vais me faire moine, moi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

- sympathie
- entente
- complicité


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

- connivence
- attirance


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - sympathie
> - entente
> - complicité



Et ben voilà, c'est trouvé :  *sympathie*

Bravo !  A toi !


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Et ben voilà, c'est trouvé :  *sympathie*
> 
> Bravo !  A toi !



Bah !!

J'pouvais pas le trouver celui là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah non c'est l'autre thread ça !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Et ben voilà, c'est trouvé :  *sympathie*
> Bravo !  A toi !














c'est bien sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




laissez-moi quelques instants pour me remettre de mes émotions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et vous concocter un p'tit truc de derrière les fagots...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Bon...

*on en a ou pas* n.m.

bon courage, les zenfants


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

- volonté ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> - volonté ?



sniff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> 
> *on en a ou pas* n.m.
> 
> bon courage, les zenfants




ami ?  
compagnon ?
enfant ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> ami ?
> compagnon ?
> enfant ?



re-sniff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

Intelligence
Savoir-vivre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Intelligence
> Savoir-vivre



désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

charme
charisme
travail
chance


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

travail ?

poids ?

ventre ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Novembre 2003)

du bol ?
du cul ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> charme
> charisme
> travail
> chance







non


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> travail ?
> 
> poids ?
> 
> ventre ?



re-re sniff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> du bol ?
> du cul ?







non

_'jour vous_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> re-re sniff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pourquoi tu sniffes pour moi et pas pour les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est p'tre un indice ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu sniffes pour moi et pas pour les autres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai le coeur fendu par tes efforts si mal récompensés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










qui parle d'indice


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

du nez.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> du nez.







non


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

de l'argent


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> de l'argent







non plus


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

du flair


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> du flair







non plus, hélas


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

du coeur

Puisqu'on en est à passer en revue l'anatomie, j'ai bien une idée, mais ça va pas passer.
(Enfin en toute modestie, hein !!)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> du coeur
> 
> Puisqu'on en est à passer en revue l'anatomie, j'ai bien une idée, mais ça va pas passer.
> (Enfin en toute modestie, hein !!)







non


... mais essaies tout de même


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

Nooonnn , non.

Y'en a qui vont encore dire que je suis vulgaire.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Nooonnn , non.
> Y'en a qui vont encore dire que je suis vulgaire.








nous sommes entre civilisés, ici


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> qui parle d'indice



moi, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un indice, siouplait Monsieur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avant que PetIrix nous fasse toute l'anatomie


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

Un indice s'il te plait.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

hé hé 19:13


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> moi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nous n'allons pas offenser la pudeur de cette jeune fille, PetIrix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 un peu de tenue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je me précipite...  

*appareil où se détendent les gaz*








vous êtes bien avancés maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> hé hé 19:13



ah, cette jeunesse


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

Bah ... euh ...

Détendeur ?
Vase d'expansion ?

bol ? (mais MZK l'a déjà dit)

bouteille ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Détendeur ?
> Vase d'expansion ?
> bol ? (mais MZK l'a déjà dit)
> bouteille ?







non


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

- WC ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> - WC ?



re-re-re sniff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

un pot d'échappement


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> un pot d'échappement


c'est vraiment n'importe quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






en punition pas de sniff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*bravo* Fred66  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















à toi la mimine


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

C'est incroyable, j'ai mis çA au hasard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On peut dire que j'ai du pot ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci et à demain pour une nouvelle déf', si ça va pour vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne soirée
et  nuit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Voici la déf' du jour une facile pour tous :
*1.2.  Qui  choisit  dans  divers  genres  ce  qui  lui  plaît  sans  s'asservir  à  un  seul.* 






bonne chance


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> *1.2.  Qui  choisit  dans  divers  genres  ce  qui  lui  plaît  sans  s'asservir  à  un  seul.*



-  éclectique


----------



## lumai (19 Novembre 2003)

dilletant ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> -  éclectique



Bon ben voilà, c'est déjà trouvé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo! A toi !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voilà, c'est déjà trouvé
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 du premier coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci Fred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais vous chercher quelque chose de croquignolet


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

*parfois en tête* n.f.

on se grouille


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

et faudra me supplier à genoux pour l'indice


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *parfois en tête* n.f.



- de fil


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> - de fil







non


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

- de page ? 

T'es sûr que ta déf' est complète ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est en tête de quoi ? d'un livre ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> - de page ?
> T'es sûr que ta déf' est complète ?



oui


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

j'avais oublié:



			
				Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> - de page ?







non


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

Ce ne sont pas les réponses qui se bousculent...


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on se grouille



dis donc, ton age canonique ne t'autorise pas ce genre d'injonction  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un peu de respect pour la jeunesse


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Novembre 2003)

(à) tête ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Novembre 2003)

- de lard ?
- à queue ?


----------



## PYves (20 Novembre 2003)

bille ?


----------



## lumai (20 Novembre 2003)

air
musique
mélodie
???


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Novembre 2003)

c'est une hécatombe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'abord barb' qui s'tire au bahamas avec 80 MF du Loto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ensuite le Vieux absent depuis 2 jours (pour cause de coma éthylique ?), le Pet' qui boude...

S.O.P. (*) 





_(*) Save Our Petomane... _


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est une hécatombe
> 
> 
> 
> ...








il semblerait qu'une brève mise au point soit de circonstance:

- en premier lieu je ne poste pas des Bahamas, barbarella étandue dans un transat à mes cotés en train de siroter un ti'punch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- présent hier, je ne me voyais pas répondre à des propositions non formulées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- que les feignants lèvent le doigt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'est le monde à l'envers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_quant au PetIrix je me charge de cet invidu..._


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> dis donc, ton age canonique ne t'autorise pas ce genre d'injonction
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voir ci-dessus ce qu'elle vaut, la jeunesse


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

PYves a dit:
			
		

> bille ?



yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*bravo* PYves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au moins un pour relever le niveau...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_à toi la main..._


----------



## PYves (20 Novembre 2003)

Merci, merci, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la suite, je vous propose de chercher une *Personne illustre*, n.m.

A vous


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

PYves a dit:
			
		

> *Personne illustre*, n.m.
> A vous



- célébrité


----------



## PetIrix (20 Novembre 2003)

PYves a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Personnalité
Star
Etoile
VIP
Légende
Sommité


----------



## PYves (20 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - célébrité



Non


----------



## PYves (20 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Personnalité
> Star
> Etoile
> VIP
> ...



Non-plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  mais on s'approche...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

j'ai trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





- moi


----------



## Nexka (21 Novembre 2003)

Euhhhh Une tite question? Kelkun a vut barbarela recement???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Elle est vraiment partie aux Bahamas???


----------



## PetIrix (21 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhhh Une tite question? Kelkun a vut barbarela recement???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nous sommes comme toi dans la plus vive inquiétude.


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Novembre 2003)

barb' est partie se baigner, elle revient dans un instant...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> barb' est partie se baigner, elle revient dans un instant...



qu'elle se dépêche, sinon






 j'aurai tou bu quand elle reviendra


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

elle saute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur son cheval d'acier vrombissant et arrive


----------



## PYves (21 Novembre 2003)

- le moi, le surmoi, le sousmoi, le kantamoi, ça me semble pas coller très bien avec la définition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personne d'autre n'a d'idée ? Mais c'est un désastre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Est-ce que ce fil va disparaître dans les limbes du bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, un peu d'imagination....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

- maître
- professeur
- agrégé
- docteur
- mythe (pas mite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PetIrix (21 Novembre 2003)

Populaire


----------



## PetIrix (21 Novembre 2003)

idole.
dieu


----------



## PetIrix (21 Novembre 2003)

vedette


----------



## PYves (21 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> - maître
> - professeur
> - agrégé
> - docteur
> ...



Désolé, toujours pas la bonne réponse


----------



## PetIrix (21 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> vedette



Je sais, je sais, ce n'est pas un n.m

Mais si ça peut faire avancer ...


----------



## PYves (21 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Populaire





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> idole.
> dieu





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> vedette



Rien de tout ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu étais plus proche dans ta première réponse...


----------



## PetIrix (21 Novembre 2003)

Personnage
Symbole
Exemple


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

serai absent jusqu'à mercredi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vais pas être hypocrite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon WE à tous


----------



## PetIrix (21 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> serai absent jusqu'à mercredi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent Week end, et bon début de semaine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 jours ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??
Il attaque fort le beaujolais !!


----------



## PYves (21 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Personnage
> Symbole
> Exemple



Toujours pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un indice : *Mars en est un*


----------



## PetIrix (21 Novembre 2003)

PYves a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un coupe faim ???


----------



## PYves (21 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Un coupe faim ???



Bon appétit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus, c'est bientôt le moment


----------



## lumai (21 Novembre 2003)

divinité ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Novembre 2003)

un dieu ?


----------



## PYves (21 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> divinité ?


Non, désolé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On cherche un nom masculin...


----------



## PYves (21 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un dieu ?



Déjà proposé et c'est pas ça...


----------



## PetIrix (21 Novembre 2003)

Mythe est ce qui semble correspondre le mieux.
Mais c'est déjà fait est ce n'est pas ça.

Alors je ne vois pas ...


----------



## PYves (21 Novembre 2003)

Récapitulation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

On cherche un nom masculin.

Définition : Personne illustre

Indice : Mars en est un

Parmi ces mots, on en trouve un très proche de la solution  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.



			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Personnalité
> Star
> Etoile
> VIP
> ...



Est-ce que ça aide ?


----------



## PetIrix (21 Novembre 2003)

Un astre ??????


----------



## PYves (21 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Un astre ??????



Ça a aidé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien joué et à toi


----------



## PetIrix (21 Novembre 2003)

Merci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne connaissais pas ce synonyme de "vedette, star, etc ...".
C'est suisse ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand tu donnes la bonne réponse, Pet', tu es beau comme un astre...


----------



## PetIrix (22 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu donnes la bonne réponse, Pet', tu es beau comme un astre...



Quand tu me complimentes, tu n'en es pas moins brillant mon cher MZK  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Pour les honoraires on s'arrange ??_ 

Définition :

*QUI POUSSE SUR LE ROC*  adj.


----------



## PYves (22 Novembre 2003)

C'est pas suisse du tout, mais je ne crois pas que c'est encore très utilisé à part en poésie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. C'était par contre très souvent utilisé en France aux XVIIe et XVIIIe siècles.


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2003)

lichen ???

_(j'élimine parce que c'est trop évident mais bon je tente quand même.... on sait jamais...)_


----------



## PetIrix (22 Novembre 2003)

Non.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un adjectif, Lumai


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Novembre 2003)

lapicide ?


----------



## PetIrix (22 Novembre 2003)

Non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_C'est dans le dico, ça ??_


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je serai lapidaire : oui


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Novembre 2003)

bon alors :

rupestre ou rupicole... (dans le dico aussi)


----------



## PetIrix (22 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bon alors :
> 
> rupestre ou rupicole... (dans le dico aussi)



Non. Mais pour la fin, ça "cole".


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2003)

vinicol ???


_parait qu'faut du caillou pour qu'ce soit bon, qu'y disent..._


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2003)

P'têt ostréicol ???

_ça peut pousser sur des rochers ces bêtes là..._


----------



## PetIrix (22 Novembre 2003)

Ni les huitres, ni le pinard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est pas vraiment sexy !!


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2003)

un truc sexy qui pousse sur le roc !!!!????!!!!


----------



## PetIrix (22 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> un truc sexy qui pousse sur le roc !!!!????!!!!











Faut que j'y aille.

Alors :

Si ce n'est pas vraiment "sexy" ça s'en rapproche ==&gt; "Saxi"

Et pour la fin ça "cole"

==&gt; Saxicole.


Bon week end.


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Faut que j'y aille.
> 
> *Alors [...] *



Comment ça "alors"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a un temps limite pour trouver maintenant ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (25 Novembre 2003)

Barb' qui se tire aux Bahamas avec la caisse de l'assoc "le Pétomane répondra", le Pet' qui aimerait bien qu'on l'aime et qui, par dépit, fait ses adieux au music-hall (cf "avec la tête", à quand son grand retour ?), Noël qui approche ... ca sent le sapin tout çà... faut descendre le rideau, messieurs les modos.


----------

